#edubuntu 2005-11-14
<bumparocky> hello
<bumparocky> newbiw question, why is not smbfs part of it?...windows connectivity a must here
<bumparocky> great job , though, very impressive...would like freenx technology also
<mhz> hi all
<dabaR> hi
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> is ogra around?
<crimsun> perhaps, but he may still be in Montreal or enroute home
<zakame> hmmm ok :)
<Burgundavia> zakame, I think he is travelling right now
<Burgundavia> the ltsp guys finished yesterday, if my memory serves me correctly
<zakame> anyway, can i request edubuntu cds via shipit?
<zakame> Burgundavia: oh
<highvoltage> ogra
<highvoltage> OGRA
<highvoltage> wake uuuuuupp!!!
<highvoltage> :)
<cafuego_> edubuntu is giving me too much grief!
<zakame> how come?
<cafuego_> No matter what i do, I can't login via a netbooted client (I got them booting OK now)
<cafuego_> Do I need to manually add users in the chroot?
<cafuego_> I thought I could ltsp into gdm (xdmcp) back to the server.
<Yagisan> cafuego_: on the sever ltsp-update-sshkeys reboot client and try again
* cafuego_ grumpily deleted it, so will reinstall && try again ;-)
<cafuego_> Also means I can do it in vmware and not on the crusty P233
<cafuego_> Oh, there is a buglet actually, /etc/exports here won't accept * as network/mask.
* cafuego_ should update that in the wiki
<cafuego_> Hmm, locked. Do any of you have edit access to http://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPServerSetup ?
<cafuego_> Yagisan: ... and the people rejoiced. Thankyou :-)
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> highvoltage, ping
<cafuego_> hello ghz (free upgrade)
<mhz> hi cafuego_ 
<mhz> you left b4 I could get back with the files :)
<cafuego_> my hosting provider's uplink died :-(
<mhz> oops
<cafuego_> Yeh <heh>
<cafuego_> it's OK though, got it all working now.
<mhz> cafuego_, are you keen on rescuing (rm -rf) data?
<cafuego_> mhz; That's why i run rsync every night.
<cafuego_> (coz rm -rf is sometimes not your friend)
<mhz> me too, except I got confused with domains :(
<mhz> and yesterday night i did a lot of work
<mhz> which unless I rescue in next 5 minutes, I'd be lost for my talk
<cafuego_> isn't the an undelete thingie for ext2?
<mhz> hmm, me ignorant on that
<mhz> however i do use ext3
<cafuego_> http://www.billjonas.com/papers/undeletion.html
* mhz reading
<cafuego_> try to mount the partitoon with the files read-only ASAP
<mhz> cafuego_, glup! I'd betta start rescuing
<mhz> thx for the cheering up
<highvoltage> bah
<highvoltage> anyone seen JaneW around?
<highvoltage> edoo: seen JaneW
<edoo> JaneW was last seen on #edubuntu 35 years, 321 days, 13 hours, 6 seconds ago, saying: np [Thu Jan  1 01:59:59 1970] 
<highvoltage> hmmm...
<raphink> lol
<highvoltage> i think my small server at home's time is a bit out :)
<pips1> highvoltage: hi
<highvoltage> hi pips1 
<highvoltage> i'm just on my way to a quick meeting at work, talk to you later?
<pips1> ok, I take it the next official meeting is 16 Nov 12:00 UTC: Edubuntu
<pips1> ?
<mhz> Yagisan: hi there
<Yagisan> G'day mhz
* mhz will relogin
<jelkner> hi all, anyone here know anything about the new virtual file system?
<jelkner> i've done something *very* bad to my hard drive :-(
<Yagisan> jelkner: no. What did you do ?
<jelkner> Yagisan: here is what i did:
<jelkner> 1. i installed edubuntu on a new hard drive
<jelkner> 2. for file system configuration, i chose "auto configure with virtual file system"
<jelkner> (or something like that)
<jelkner> 3. since everything worked, i wanted to get /home copied over from the old system
<jelkner> 4. so i put it on the other ide chain, and planed to mount it and copy, like i've done many times in the past
<jelkner> 5. but when i went to mount it, i couldn't find the partition (hdc2)
<jelkner> 6. when i put it back in the computer as the main drive, grub could no longer find a file system
<jelkner> i've got an ubuntu live boot in there now
<Yagisan> oh dear
<jelkner> yeah!
<Yagisan> when you did 2, was the old drive in the pc ?
<jelkner> no
<Yagisan> I think it should have said LVM on install
<jelkner> but it did something to that drive when i booted up the new system with the old system present
<jelkner> hold on, let me try fdisk -l and see what i get
<jelkner> ok, the new file system is called LVM
<Yagisan> Ah, I understand a bit clearer now
<Yagisan> I also use lvm (actually lvm over raid)
<Yagisan> I'll take a quick look and see what it tried to do when you put a new drive in
<Yagisan> did /var/log/syslog have any messages in there related to your hdc2 ?
<Yagisan> sudo lvdisplay will give you a list of your lvm partitions (it scans all installed disks IIRC)
<Yagisan> sudo lvscan is less verbose
<Yagisan> jelkner: do you have gpart on that cd ?
<jelkner> i don't know, does the breezy live cd have it?
<Yagisan> jelkner: I have no idea, I've never used the live cd, but if not
<jelkner> i have the broken drive in the /dev/hda postion
<Yagisan> you can download from here http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<jelkner> and when i try mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 it can't find it
<jelkner> let me look
<Yagisan> run gpart.linux  /dev/hda
<Yagisan> does it find your partition table ?
<jelkner> i just ran gparted
<jelkner> it is a gnome app
<jelkner> and it is on the live cd
<Yagisan> jelkner: gpart != gparted
<jelkner> oh
<Yagisan> jelkner: why are the names always so similar
<jelkner> gpart doesn't seem to be there
<Yagisan> anyway, did gparted show a correct partition table for /dev/hda ?
<jelkner> no
<Yagisan> oh dear
<jelkner> here is what it has:
<jelkner> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot
<jelkner> and
<jelkner> /dev/mapper/casper-cow
<jelkner> this whole /dev/mapper stuff is new to me
<Yagisan> jelkner: that looks like the livecd partition table
<jelkner> ok, ubuntu live does not mount harddrive partitions without being told
<Yagisan> jelkner: don't worry /dev/mapper is a more flexible partition table (when it works)
<Yagisan> jelkner: doesn't seem that way
<jelkner> i know that it doesn't
<jelkner> so how can i make it mount what i think should be /dev/hda
<jelkner> s/hda2/hda
<magnon> s/hda/hda2/ :)
<jelkner> thanks ;-)
<jelkner> fdisk /dev/hda says hda can not be found
<jelkner> is there an easy way to prob what is available?
<Yagisan> dmesg | grep hda
<jelkner> hold on, let me try that...
<Yagisan> If that produces nothing, double check the cables
<Yagisan> on my system I get
<Yagisan> [   26.852400]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb000-0xb007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<Yagisan> as the first line of output
<Yagisan> second line is
<Yagisan> [   27.235047]  hda: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive
<Yagisan> that is the important line
<jelkner> yeah, i get something like that:
<jelkner> [4294702.837000]   ide0: MB-DMA at ... BIOS settings: hda: pio, hdb, pio
<jelkner> now, how can i look at hda to see what the file system table looks like?
<Yagisan> jelkner: do you have anything that looks like the second line ? if not I suspect a loose cable
<jelkner> dmesg | grep hda only returned one line
<Yagisan> before we pull the case off, try  dmesg | grep hdc
<Yagisan> it looks like a loose cable, but we will double check it is where we think it is
<jelkner> Yagisan: i don't think it is a loose cable
<jelkner> i can get to grup
<jelkner> s/grup/grub
<jelkner> and it can read the menu.lst file
<Yagisan> jelkner: That line that dmesg returned indicates the hard drive  isn't on /dev/hda, but you get grub, so it must be on hdb, hdc or hdd
<jelkner> but it can't find a file system when you try to load the kernel
<jelkner> hold on, let me reboot from the hard drive to get more details
<vmarks> morning all.
<neurogeek> jelkner, did you solve the idle problem??
<neurogeek> Hello all
<neurogeek> vmarks, Hi!
<jelkner> neurogeek: yes, by reinstalling
<jelkner> Yagisan: don't ask me why, but this time, the old system booted properly!
<jelkner> yeah!
<jelkner> I'm going to burn the home directories onto a cd
<jelkner> and install them on the new system that way
<jelkner> ok, i've got what i need, thanks!
<Yagisan> jelkner: It's a sign, backup now :)
<Yagisan> jelkner: glad it's working for you
<Yagisan> G'day vmarks, neurogeek
<neurogeek> Yagisan, Hello!!
<neurogeek> jelkner, good!!
<Yagisan> neurogeek, how are you today, I've a had a scorching day today, and it's still 27 degrees celsius at 2am
<Yagisan> so I can't sleep :(
<jsgotangco> its pretty humid here as well in manila atm
<neurogeek> Yagisan, bad to hear that.. in here is pretty hot these days too. Air Conditioning Systems rules
* Yagisan doesn't have an air conditioner :(
<neurogeek> Yagisan, sorry to hear that.. What part of Australia are you in?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: manila, it would be around midnight there ?
<Yagisan> neurogeek: Sydney
<neurogeek> Yagisan, Good.. i've always wanted to live there
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: its only past 11pm
<mhz> re
<Yagisan> neurogeek: ?? really, it's been interesting the last few days
<Yagisan> mhz: wb
<jsgotangco> but i'll be sleeping soon I have to be early at work (i just started at a new place)
<mhz> Yagisan: how's things going?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: ok then
<mhz> jsgotangco: Mr. RH admin
<jsgotangco> mhz: it's pretty neat really
<Yagisan> mhz: I have some interesting news for you, and I wanted to chat to you about biz
<mhz> Yagisan: did you get the urls for TC and Esfera sumup?
<mhz> so you did
<mhz> :)
<Yagisan> mhz: yes, that is part of what I want to chat about
<mhz> Yagisan: what time will you log in ? how many more hours?
<jsgotangco> biz?
<mhz> jsgotangco: you know :D
<Yagisan> mhz: it's 27 degrees and 2am, I can't sleep
<mhz> hehehehe
* jsgotangco likes some biz too
<mhz> i see
<Yagisan> mhz: so I'm up for a while
* Yagisan checks his world clock
<mhz> Yagisan: but I am solving rm -rf ATM
<mhz> and I gotta get ready for a edubuntu demo at a university
<Yagisan> mhz: It's what 12:15 in Santiago now (you are in Santiago right ?)
<mhz> yup
<mhz> so, I'll be leaving anytime soon 
<mhz> therefore, could it be either email or lets' meet in XYZ hours?
<Yagisan> mhz: ok, perhaps email is better. I need to take my wife to hospital for a checkup today
<Yagisan> she is due in 10 days
<mhz> WOW!!!
<Yagisan> and I won't be back until late afternoot my time
<Yagisan> s/afternoot/afternoon
<mhz> that is X PM?
<mhz> (+ -)
* Yagisan is looking
* mhz is also burning 16 edubuntu cd :(
<Yagisan> mhz, looking http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?day=10&month=11&year=2005&p1=240&p2=232&p3=-1&p4=-1
<Yagisan> is 10pm my time 8am your time good ?
<mhz> 22:30 could be betta :D
<mhz> is it ok 4u?
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm flexible between 10pm and 1am my time
<mhz> hihihi
<symbulos> hi si juliux there?
<symbulos> juliux: are you online?
<symbulos> ops, away
<mhz> Yagisan: cool, then. 22:30 (8:30 my time, tomorrow)?
<Yagisan> mhz: yes
<mhz> cool
<mhz> and if you want you can still pre-tell me via mail
* mhz must log off now
<Yagisan> mhz: I just noted that in my diary, will be there, and If I have time, I'll send a prelim email
<mhz> educool\
<Yagisan> mhz: see you tommorow
<mhz> bye then and hope good news from hostpital :D
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: you are a RH admin ?
<jsgotangco> at work yes, i'm taking the rhce exam next month
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: you poor thing ;)
<Yagisan> brb
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: it'll kill my contribution output for sure
<Yagisan> false alarm
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: just standard sys-admin or network admin work ?
<highvoltage> ogra: hi there
<highvoltage> hi Yagisan 
<highvoltage> should http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/StepByStepLtspSetup be on our documentation page?
<ogra> hey highvoltage 
<highvoltage> it explains how to install ltsp.org on Ubuntu, I think it might be confusing to people.
<ogra> eeek !
<ogra> wipe it please
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: a little of both, and a little more on game concepts
<highvoltage> i'll remove it from the documentation page, i think hno73 is the only one who can delete pages.
<ogra> it will break heavily if you run ltspadmin on top of edubuntu
<bluefrog-10> and the way it is it won't work straight on 5.10 either
<Yagisan> G'day highvoltage
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: games ? lucky you
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: it only looks cool to work on computer games, in reality it can be hell
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: In my spare time I maintain a game for Ubuntu - I know it can be hell
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: but you get paid for it
<Yagisan> highvoltage: yeah that page is definitely in the wrong spot
<highvoltage> a question i'm going to ask here and on -doc as well...
<jsgotangco> can anyone please take time to review what's in the Cookbook, i'm afraid my schedule won't accomodate it anymore for dapper
<highvoltage> it's the best option to use the ubuntu doc team for ubuntu and edubuntu, right?
<highvoltage> or would it be better to have a subteam of the docteam for edubuntu-doc?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i dont think anyone in the docteam is interested in edubuntu at all 
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: do you feel that a sub-group would be better, or should we encourage everyone who wants to work on edubuntu-doc to join the main docteam?
* jsgotangco feels a subgroup would be better
<jsgotangco> i think educators are better like mhz
<highvoltage> ok, it might make things easier to manage. the subgroup will be part of the doc-team on launchpad, so people will indirectly be part of ubuntu-doc.
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know who https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-graywolfcomputers is?
<highvoltage> he started a team called LTSPUbuntu.
<highvoltage> has he been involved in the Ubuntu LTSP implementation / do you know who he is?
<ogra> he is one of the ltsp.org guys, i see he is in #ltsp
<ogra> so this seems fine to me...
<ogra> i'll join his team... since i'll become upstream for ubuntu ltsp soon, matt will hand it over to me
<Yagisan> ogra: excellent, and I know just where to find you hahahahaha
<ogra> heh
<highvoltage> ogra: cool.
<ogra> first let me become familiar with bzr ... since we also switch from bazaar for this tree
<highvoltage> i'll join ltsp too.
<ogra> you are already member
<ogra> at least the team page ays so
<Yagisan> ogra: Lets start by getting rid of that foolish idea that thin clients don't need restricted modules
<highvoltage> i meant #ltsp :)
<highvoltage> sorry.
<ogra> ah :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm happy that you're taking over the ltsp part, just because you're more accessable than mdz
<ogra> yes, that's the reason...
<Yagisan> ogra: I'm also interested in the team, but I freely admit I'm not much of a coder
<ogra> he just has to much other stuff to do... he'll still review the patches though
<highvoltage> ogra: oh yes, you were away... I'm also now an Ubuntu member.
<ogra> highvoltage, i read the report on -devel today, congrats
<highvoltage> thanks :)
<Yagisan> highvoltage: congratulations (my digest must be delayed, I haven't seen it yet)
<highvoltage> thanks, Yagisan 
<highvoltage> edoo: hola
<edoo> hi there, highvoltage!
<pitux> join #Comos
<Yagisan> ogra: are you seriously removing restricted modules from the clients to save ram ?
<highvoltage> why does the thin clients need restricted modules?
<Yagisan> highvoltage: I like having 3d acceleration on my clients, but restricted also has firmware
<Yagisan> highvoltage: which makes things work
<jsgotangco> good night
<Yagisan> highvoltage: on hoary, restricted modules where on disk, in breezy they are in tmpfs
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: goodnight
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: goodnight
<highvoltage> ah.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: so now restricted is needlessly using up ram
<Yagisan> highvoltage: and I have no idea why that was thought to be a good idea
<ogra> highvoltage, see the thin client specs we worked out at ubz (not fifshed yet) they talk about things like restricted modules
* Yagisan was reading the specs a short while ago
<ogra> Yagisan, for normal systems thats fine ...
<highvoltage> ah, ok. well, reducing the number of restricted modules in thin clients will certainly help?
<ogra> but on thin clients its pretty useles to have them installed by default
<Yagisan> yes, but thin clients aren't normal, there thin
<highvoltage> i mean, ipw2200 firmware is probably never needed in thin clients.
<ogra> we'll wipe them completely
<ogra> who thinks he needs a nvidia or ati binary driver can still install them later
* Yagisan looks like he'll be building his own kernel packages for his thin clients then
<ogra> isdn will never be used on a thin client and as long as we dont support wlan we wont need the other modules
<Yagisan> ogra: isn't there a proposal for wireless ltsp
<Yagisan> ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> there are several whishes....
<ogra> but you'll need at least 16MB for a working bootimage ... (the initramfs is huge)
<ogra> so bootfloppies wont work for example
<Yagisan> ogra: and that is why $DEITY created rom-o-matic
<ogra> there is no wlan support for rom-o-matic images afaik
<ogra> not even pcmcia 
<ogra> s/for/from/
<highvoltage> i think it will be safe to increase the thin client minimum spec to 64MB soon. 
<highvoltage> people really shouldn't implement pc's that so old that they have less than that at this stage.
<ogra> nopr
<ogra> e
<ogra> we just agreed on 32MB
<highvoltage> i think it's a good target
<ogra> so the default setup must run on 32MB ... which will cost u a lot... but all the ltsp people seemed to agree with jelkners approach
<ogra> i'd just have set the spec to 64MB.... since we'll never be able to support 32MN *and* local devices
<Yagisan> well, non-ubuntu ltsp boots and runs in 32MB
<ogra> but that doesnt use hal and udev for automagic hotplugging for example
<ogra> if these two have to run on the client we'll nee more than 32MB
<ogra> oh, and dbus indeed
<highvoltage> i think you'll have memory challenges with xdmcp as well if you want to do local deviced effeciently. there's just no way around it, afaict.
<Yagisan> memory compression anyone ?
<ogra> we will never suport xdmcp in a default install
<ogra> Yagisan, what solition are there ? i havent seen anything in this area yet
* Yagisan remembered when such products were sold for a competing system
<Yagisan> ogra: I remember seeing a compressed cacheing solution awhile ago
<ogra> hmm...
<ogra> might be quite CPU intensive i imagine
* Yagisan remembers hp had something like that for linux
<highvoltage> i vaguely remember something like that too,
<highvoltage> but i think it booted from local memory, and then got the user environment remotely.
<highvoltage> so i don't think it needed as much memory as ltsp.
<Yagisan> whitepaper here http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Sumit_Roy/publications/ipdps01.pdf
<ogra> eeek
<ogra> thats using swap
<ogra> wont work in a thin client solution... if you swap you have lost
<ogra> swap should only be used as fallback so the client doesnt crash if it runs out of mem
<highvoltage> i like the concept of compressed memory.
<ogra> but if you swap during normal usage the systwm becomes unusable
<highvoltage> assuming you're swapping over the network.
<highvoltage> what if it swaps to compressed ram?
<highvoltage> surely that should be faster?
<Yagisan> this looks similar http://www.research.ibm.com/servertechnologies/MXT.html but may be hardware
<highvoltage> although, on 32MB there's probably not much you can do.
<highvoltage> if you run out, you run out or swap externaly.
<ogra> this implementation uses the swap device for compressing... so you have read/write operations on the networked swap device ...
<highvoltage> ah i see.
* Yagisan is looking for another implementation
<ogra> which is slow as hell no matter how hard you compress
<highvoltage> yes :/
<ogra> and compressing the main memory wont work without heav intrusive kernel changes
<ogra> which is nothing we can do in dapper ...
<ogra> dapper is due o be the most conservative ubuntu release ever
<Yagisan> closest I can find atm is http://www.kerneltraffic.org/kernel-traffic/kt20030428_214.html#11
<Yagisan> so linking the clients to ulibc is out of the question ?
<ogra> whats ulibc ? 
<ogra> we use klibc
<Yagisan> a typo. should ub uclibc
<Yagisan> http://www.uclibc.org/
<highvoltage> ogra: will dapper be more conservative to focus on quality and testing?
<Yagisan> just import debian's i386-uclibc port, and rebrand it as the thin client debootstrap script
<ogra> highvoltage, yes, we have to support this release for 5 years...
<Yagisan> instant shrink of all apps that use libc
<highvoltage> oooh, I see.
<ogra> that means a month less development time, earlier freezes and more time for bugfixes
<ogra> Yagisan, i doubt thats feasable for dapper
<ogra> but i'll have a look
<Yagisan> ah, but it is interesting isn't it.
<ogra> yup
* Yagisan wishes he had been able to attend the bof
<ogra> they were fun
<ogra> except the local device stuff that was very hard to get specced... (we had a guy there who was very pedantic, was not real fun to have discussions there)
* Yagisan might not be able to code well, but I like to squeeze every last ounce of space and performance from his boxes
<Yagisan> Is he in the ltsp-3110.ogg ? I watched that today
<ogra> he ?
<ogra> oh, nope, thats scotty
<ogra> he is fine and fun to work with...
<ogra> as all the ltsp guys
<jelkner> Yagisan: or highvoltage: can i ask another question?
<Yagisan> ok. I missed the ltsp guys in Sydney, so I have no idea who is who
<Yagisan> jelkner: yep, but I'll be in bed soon
<jelkner> i need a bit of help getting idle to work
<jelkner> apparently, it binds to a tcp port
<jelkner> so the first person who launches it can run it, but everyone after that fails
<Yagisan> jelkner: I'm sorry, I have no idea what idle is. And from your description, it doesn't do what it's name suggests
<jelkner> ogra: should i file an edubuntu bug on this?
<highvoltage> jelkner: i know what idle is, but i don't know how to get around that.
<jelkner> Yagisan: idle is the default python IDE
<Yagisan> jelkner: I didn't know that, I thought with a name like that it would be used for spinning down disks (sounds like a powersaving app)
<highvoltage> hehe
<ogra> jelkner, ??
<jelkner> Yagisan: like much in the Python world, it is a joke on Eric Idle
<ogra> jelkner, idle is *a* python ide...
<ogra> its not installed by default
<ogra> jelkner, file a bugzilla bug for it
<jelkner> ogra: but it is an edubuntu issue
<jelkner> not an ubuntu one
<jelkner> i think?
<jelkner> the problem is idle wants to bind to a tcp port
<jelkner> so the first one to connect to it can, but everyone else can't
<Yagisan> jelkner: ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu are the same base system, the difference is what is on the cd, and what is installed by default
<ogra> jelkner, idle bugs are not edubuntu related 
<jelkner> ogra: i need to get some kind of usable, stable, python development environment going soon
<jelkner> ogra: what can i do?
<jelkner> all the wxpython tools have the mouse bug
<ogra> jelkner, file a bug in bugzilla against idle
<jelkner> so drpython and spe are not good choices
<jelkner> and now idle doesn't work either
* jelkner is filing a bugzilla bug
<Yagisan> what is wrong with using $EDITOR to write python code ?
<jelkner> Yagisan: like gedit, perhaps?
<Yagisan> I wasn't allowed to use an ide for programming at uni to prove I actually could write code
<jelkner> well, it is too slow to change, run, change, run
<Yagisan> yes, eg gedit
<jelkner> Yagisan: my goal is not to be "hard core", but rather inclusive
<jelkner> i'm not trying to seperate the men from the boys, but to include everyone
<jelkner> i want things to be easy for them
<highvoltage> jelkner: i think your approach is right
<Yagisan> jelkner: just a thought if you don't find an ide you like in time for when you need it
<jelkner> so as many students as possible can be exposed to programming
<ogra> jelkner, how about goby ?
<ogra> *gobby
<highvoltage> jelkner: running python from a terminal is also quite friendly enough for teaching.
<jelkner> ogra: what idle gives you is scripting and the shell integrated
<Yagisan> jelkner: I wish my uni teachers wanted to be inclusive, but that's off topic
<jelkner> so you can be working on a script, press <f5> and your code is loaded into the shell's namespace
<Yagisan> anyway it's almost 4am, so I need to go to bed
<jelkner> Yagisan: thanks for your help!
<jelkner> goodnight
<Yagisan> Night all, and I'll most likely see you tomorrow
<jelkner> highvoltage: yes, but it makes scripting more ackward
<jelkner> anyway, i want idle to work
<highvoltage> jelkner: i'm interested, what do you use to teach?
<highvoltage> do you have python curriculum?
<jelkner> highvoltage: i'm working on the second edition of "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python"
<jelkner> and I'm using that
<jelkner> but mostly as a resource
<jelkner> i try to make the class as project based as possible
<jelkner> less talking, more doing
<highvoltage> nice.
<highvoltage> i made a guide in 2003
<jelkner> cool, can i see it?
<highvoltage> let me re-phrase, I started with a guide in 2003, but had many distractions since then.
<highvoltage> sure, i'm uploading it now.
<highvoltage> jelkner: here it is: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/JonathanCarter/Python
<highvoltage> it's rougher than it should be to be at all useful, but it might give you a few ideas.
<jelkner> highvoltage: give me a few moments to report this bug, then i'll get back to you..
<highvoltage> when i did that, i did it with grade 5+ in mind.
<highvoltage> ok.
<highvoltage> edoo: logs for wiki.edubuntu
<edoo> #edubuntu Tue, 8 Nov, 17:26: <Yagisan> Burgundavia: No, check history on http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<edoo> #edubuntu Tue, 8 Nov, 21:59: <bluefrog-10> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<edoo> #edubuntu Tue, 8 Nov, 23:53: <\sh> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCommunity
<edoo> #edubuntu Wed, 9 Nov, 08:33: <cafuego_> Hmm, locked. Do any of you have edit access to http://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPServerSetup ?
<edoo> #edubuntu Wed, 9 Nov, 18:55: <highvoltage> jelkner: here it is: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/JonathanCarter/Python
<jelkner> ogra: i had submitted the bug (#18714) on 31-10-2005, but it still said, "unconfirmed"
<ogra> so find someone who uses idle to confirm it ...
<ogra> additionally these are two totally unrelated bugs
<juliux> re
<ogra> one is a bug in tkinter (the first one) and the other is actually idle related it seems
<ogra> and the tkinter bug seems to be a missing dependency in ubuntu ...
<ogra> neither of them is edubuntu related
<ogra> jelkner, try to install xrgb and see if the first one goes away
<jelkner> ogra: starting with idle -n would do the trick
<jelkner> i don't understand why idle wants to connect to a port, but the problem is that each instance wants to connect to the same port
<jelkner> ogra: my concern, of course, is getting edubuntu to the point where teaching high school cs works "out of the box"
<jelkner> it doesn't now
<jelkner> ogra: what is xrgb supposed to do?
<ogra> installing rgb.txt which contains the rgb color mappings
<jelkner> is there a problem with the color mappings?
<jelkner> i never reported that
<ogra> thats why xorg-common depends on it, it didnt do that during the development version
<ogra> its the core of your bugreport
<jelkner> that was my old bug report
<jelkner> which was the problem i had with the prerelease install of edubuntu
<ogra> which number is your new one under then ?
<jelkner> hmm... i think i did the wrong thing
<jelkner> i didn't file a new one, since it was still a "idle won't start" problem
<jelkner> but i guess a new one is called for, yes?
<ogra> yes, you added a bugreport with edubuntu in its neam which has noting to do with edubuntu is the first problem
<ogra> the second was to just add a followup to this bug for a unrelated other bug
<ogra> yes
<jelkner> ogra: i'm sorry for the mess ups, oliver, but i'm just a simple man, and i make simple mistakes
<ogra> thats why you should be more descriptive in the subject line ... "idle doesnt start" is not a good short description
<jelkner> ok, but i didn't know what to put
<jelkner> i hope launchpad makes this easier
<jelkner> i'm new to bug reporting, as i'm sure many other people will be
<ogra> "idle fails becuse it cant find the color black" would directly have become a duplicate of an xrgb bug
<jelkner> ahh
<ogra> launchpad doesnt make the subject clearer, thats up to you
<ogra> try to be as descriptive as you can in the subject...
<jelkner> but a good system will have integrated help, that teaches new users to use the system
<ogra> so a new bugreport should be: "idle can't bind TCP/IP port 8833"
<jelkner> what to do now
<ogra> thats short but describes the core of the problem...
<jelkner> ?
<jelkner> i can file the new report
<jelkner> and remove the comment from the old one
<ogra> file a new bug with the above description
<ogra> does the color problem still occur for you in the final release ? 
<jelkner> no
<jelkner> so this is an example of the upgrade process not doing something right
<ogra> so i'll close this one then... and you can just file a new one for the new prob :)
<ogra> nope
<jelkner> ok
<jelkner> nope?
<ogra> thats normal in a development cycle...
<jelkner> ahh
<ogra> the problem was fixed in the final release....
<jelkner> how will upgrading to dapper work?
<ogra> its just that noone saw the relation of your bug to xrgb, so it was never closed when xrgb was fixed
<ogra> the same
<jelkner> ahh
<jelkner> the same?
<ogra> you change the repositorys and upgrade your system ;)
<jelkner> lol i know that!
<ogra> as it worked from wart to hoary and from hoary to breezy...
<ogra> *warty
<jelkner> what i'm asking is this:  i have several edubuntu breezy sites set up
<jelkner> i will want them using dapper as soon as possible
<jelkner> but from the sound of it, i should wait until the official release
<ogra> you shouldnt do that in a production environment 
<jelkner> shouldn't do what?
<jelkner> run the prerelease, or upgrade?
<ogra> upgrade to unstable releases
<ogra> things can break all the time, thats development
<jelkner> but upgrading to the final release will work, yes?
<ogra> sure
<jelkner> i understand
<jelkner> you mentioned something about having to chroot
<ogra> it will also work to the development release, but you might find strange bugs that make working impossible
<jelkner> ok, i have things working now
<ogra> so dont do it in production systems :)
<ogra> you can either chroot or rebuild the chroot environment....
<jelkner> the only problem is, ogra, in the environment in which i'm working, all the systems are production systems
<ogra> i would recommend the latter since we'll make some heavy changes to the chroot
<ogra> thats why i said that :)
<ogra> set up a testing system to play around ;)
<jelkner> i have a removable hard drive that i can use to swap in a testing system
<ogra> but dont play with the patience of your users if they have strange development related bugs all the time, they will be upset
<jelkner> i understand
<jelkner> but i try to find the adventurouse students to help in the testing
<jelkner> i warn them that things will break
<jelkner> but if i don't let them bang on the system, i can't really test it
<ogra> true... 
<jelkner> anyway, i mentioned the small environment with only four brave students using the system
<ogra> but for example if i change things on ltsp you will always have to rebuild the chroot...
<jelkner> is there a how to on that?
<ogra> and things in the chroot might be broken heavily... it will see very intrusive changes (you were there in the BOFs :) )
<jelkner> yeah, i won't touch it for about 8 weeks, yes?
<ogra> i'll write one as soon as we have the first changes
<jelkner> at that point dapper will be ready to begin testing, yes?
<jelkner> since all new features will be in
<ogra> then there might still be bugs... bugs consist the whole release cycle
<jelkner> but aren't we testing to try to find bugs?
<ogra> all feature means also more beakage
<ogra> in 8 weeks the fixing begins
<jelkner> so the testing begins, yes?
<ogra> around prerelease the testing should be 50/50 
<ogra> before things might be broken heavily
<jelkner> i'll let you be my guide on when i should begin testing...
<ogra> yup
<ogra> i'll make a call on the mailing list and provide a wikipage with instructions
<jelkner> ok, bug #19429 is filed
<ogra> great
<jelkner> one other thing to ask about
<jelkner> we have a bug (and this time, i think it really is an edubuntu bug ;-) over at hb-woodlawn
<jelkner> whenever a user tries to logout, the session freezes
<ogra> that rather sounds like a ltsp bug
<ogra> which in turn is a ubuntu feature ...
<jelkner> when i say edubuntu, i mean ubuntu ltsp
<jelkner> should i stop doing that?
<ogra> edubuntu bugs are bugs related to the educational software we provide, edubuntu metapackages or bugs in the installer changes i made
<ogra> so everything thats not in ubuntu but edubuntu 
<jelkner> so moo-cow bugs are not part of that
<ogra> yup
<ogra> they are plain ubuntu ltsp bugs
<jelkner> thanks, that clears things up
<ogra> the distinct use of a package in edubuntu makes a bug an edubuntu bug
<ogra> s/distinct/exclusive
<jelkner> how can you install moo-cow without edubuntu?
<ogra> there is a thin client howto anywhere on the wiki...
<ogra> but beware, many users added strange comments so the instructionsa might be wrong or broken
<jelkner> yes, and there are docs which refer to installing the old ltsp
<ogra> nope
<ogra> not these
<jelkner> hold on...
<ogra> they will get deleted as soon as we can, they created a lot of confusion
<jelkner> good
<ogra> like the packaging bug you discovered in ltsp-server ;)
<jelkner> is that fixed?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i will fix it in my first upload... but i have some other tasks to do before i can work on ltsp
<ogra> especially converting the archive from bazaar to baz and convince my contributors for ltsp to do the same
<ogra> before i cant do any packaging
<jelkner> i understand, my only concern is that i'll be working with the folks at citi to setup those five labs soon
<jelkner> and in one of those labs, we have clients with 32 megs of RAM
<ogra> it doesnt harm anything, its just a wrong dependency
<ogra> ah, k
<jelkner> so i'm thinking classic ltsp is the way to go there
<ogra> then just install the classic ltsp
<ogra> so just install ltsp-utils and you have everything you need
<jelkner> got it
<ogra> for the rest i have to refer you to the lrsp docs, i never instralled classic ltsp
<ogra> s/lrsp/ltsp
<jelkner> as long as there are going to be 2 versions, it would be helpful to clear up the naming conventions
<jelkner> do you like calling the old one "classic ltsp"?
<jelkner> and what should moo-cow be called that clearly distinguishes it?
<ogra> it wont matter anymore... ltsp-utils will be demoted to universe in dapper anyway
<jelkner> it still will matter
<highvoltage> i'm surprised that it's in breezy's main.
<ogra> moo-cow will not go into ubuntu... its feastures will be included in ubuntu ltsp, thats why we worked on the specs together
<jelkner> if we find there are circumstances where it is still needed (like low end clients), then i will still want to document it on the wiki
<jelkner> and i don't want to cause confusion
<ogra> you were there when we made the specs...
<jelkner> yes?
<ogra> no need for classic ltsp anymore ...
<ogra> ubuntu ltsp will support 32MB
<jelkner> in dapper, you mean
<ogra> yes
<jelkner> there still is now
<ogra> now, use the ltsp docs
<jelkner> fair enough
<ogra> they apply for the classic ltsp
<ogra> and to get all the tools you need for classic, just install ltsp-utils :)
<jelkner> let me make one more comment and i'll let you be ;-)
<jelkner> i've noticed that breezy does not install on lots of older machines
<jelkner> something to do with the cdrom drives
<ogra> there i can only refer you to Kamion
<jelkner> i keep wondering if it is possible to be all things to all computers in one distro
<ogra> i'm not deep into installer stuff
<ajmitch_> hi
<ogra> hey ajmitch_ 
<ogra> home already ?
<highvoltage> jelkner: what kind of old machines?
<ajmitch_> how are you?
<ajmitch_> no, in the US
<ogra> tired
<jelkner> i'm not looking for a solution to this (i just use debian stable), but trying to make a general point
<ogra> *very* 
<highvoltage> some old bioses just can't boot newer cd's.
<ajmitch_> :)
<ogra> jelkner, yes, but i cant help here at al
<ajmitch_> ogra: you need to take a holiday "_
<ajmitch_> .ca, perhaps
<ogra> ajmitch_, only 8 weeks :)
<jelkner> ogra: i understand, i'm not asking you to
<ogra> i'll take my holiday after feature freeze ;)
<ajmitch_> heh
<jelkner> but this will be an issue for ubuntu ltsp, even in dapper
<jelkner> i'm saying i'm not sure it will be so easy to get it to work with older machines
<jelkner> since that is not an ubuntu focus
<jelkner> but is necessary in edubuntu
<ogra> you wont have old machins as servers, they wont be able to fulfill the basic requirementsd
<jelkner> ok, i'll drop this for now until i get a concrete case
<jelkner> i'm just thinking we will find times when older clients don't work
<ogra> you dont need the installer on old machines
<ogra> and CD roms will be supported by the installed kernel/udev...
<jelkner> and if that kernel doesn't work with the older clients?
<ogra> the problem with the installer are certain driverse some old CD roms need
<ogra> s/driverse/drivers
<ogra> which are not included in the installer,m but in the installed kernel
<jelkner> i need to leave for my next class, but i'm eager to begin testing dapper with old clients as soon as you think it is ready
<jelkner> i've got plenty of old clients around, and it is a very important use case
<ogra> will still take some weeks to have the first stuff to test for you :)
<jelkner> yes, i know
<jelkner> so let me be quite now and let you take care of more important things! ;-)
<jelkner> i'll talk to you later...
<jelkner> (and i'll file that ltsp bug today)
<jelkner> on bugzilla
<jelkner> cya
<ogra> hmm, i really doubt http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19429 is a bug, he should do as the message says and read the help ...
<highvoltage> i haven't seen the error message he sees.
<ogra> me neither ...
<highvoltage> ah, there it is on his ticket "Run
<highvoltage> ah, there it is on his ticket "IDLE with the -n command line switch
<highvoltage> to start without a subprocess and refer
<highvoltage> to Help/IDLE Help 'Running without a
<highvoltage> subprocess' for further details."
<Snderfox> hi
<Snderfox> anyone here familiar with SchoolTool ?
<[cyb3rM4N] > hi
<highvoltage> Snderfox: i've played with it before, but if you need very specific help, you might need to try #schooltool
<Snderfox> k
<Snderfox> highvoltage: I can't find the default user and pass
<highvoltage> i think the username is "manager" and the password is "schooltool"
<Snderfox> k, I'll try
<Snderfox> tnx
<Snderfox> :)
<highvoltage> edoo: schooltool.password is <reply> Schooltools default username is "manager", and the password is "schooltool"
<edoo> highvoltage: okay
<[cyb3rM4N] > zzzZZZZzzz...
<highvoltage> [cyb3rM4N] : sleepy?
<[cyb3rM4N] > yes, i am from brazil...
<juliux> hi ogra 
<francoisb> Bonjour, j'avais demand conseil pour un problme de clavier QWERTY sur les clients LTSP
<francoisb> J'ai test l'adresse propose : http://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPClientKeymap
<francoisb> Cela fonctionne trs bien, merci beaucoup.
<francoisb> Autre question : Existe-t-il un programme qui permette d'diter une image iso de Edubuntu pour ajouter un "language-pack"?
<bluefrog-10> je pense que tu pourrais copier l'iso sur le disque dur, puis inserer ton pack (sans oublier les dependances) et ensuite refaire l'iso
<francoisb> Oui, mais le gestionnaire d'archive est en lecture seule
<bluefrog-10> tu crees un dir la ou tu as de la place
<bluefrog-10> mkdir /home/test
<bluefrog-10> mkdir /mnt/iso
<bluefrog-10> mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso
<bluefrog-10> cd /mnt/iso
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<ogra> ;)
<bluefrog-10> tar c . | tar x -C /home/test
<bluefrog-10> cool
<francoisb> Wonderful!
<ogra> you need to do a bit more, like modifying the included archive data to make a added package known etc
<ogra> see "Modify pool structure to include/delete packages" to add a language package
<francoisb> Ok, I have a look immediately.
<cafuego_> Guys, there's a small issue on the wiki as well. The default /etc/exports needs to have the '*' changed into an actual network/netmask.
<francoisb> I give up for today. I'm not good enough in Linux AND English reading to do that.
<ogra> cafuego_, why ?
<ogra> and where on the wiki is that ?
<cafuego_> ogra: The postsetup should perhaps mention it.
<ogra> why ?
<cafuego_> ogra: My servers (all three attempts) disallow mounts when * is used instead of a netwrork/mask entry.
<ogra> it works fine with the wildcard... 
<ogra> your edubuntu ? 
<cafuego_> ogra: No, it doesn't here.
<cafuego_> ogra: Yeah, default 5.10 install.
<ogra> cafuego_, thats been tested many times, file a bug against ltsp-server if it doenst work on a unmodified edubuntu 
<cafuego_> it's a fucntion of portmap/nfsd though, isn't it?
<cafuego_> Use launchpad to file a bug?
<ogra> but it gets set by ltsp-server 
<ogra> nope, bugzilla
<ogra> nad it surely works for many users out there, i'm quite surprised
<ogra> s/nad/and
<cafuego_> This is going to sound odd, but I just changed it back and _now_ it's happy with it :-/
<ogra> what was the error you got ?
<cafuego_> Initially I got "mount: 10.10.42.250:/opt/ltsp/i386 failed, reason given by server: Permission denied" on all the clients.
<cafuego_> And on the server the usual "mount request from unknown host 10.10.42.80 for /opt/ltsp/i386 (/opt/ltsp/i386)"
<ogra> hmm, strange...
<cafuego_> I concur <heh>
<cafuego_> Those errors are what got me to change exoports to begin with; I check hosts.{allow,deny} but they were both empty and shouldn't make a difference in that case.
<ogra> yup
<ogra> i guess the restart after editing the file fixed it...
<cafuego_> Quite possibly, oh well. i'll leave it, see what happens on (a) next install.. then file a bug if it recurs again.
<ogra> could you try rebooting the server with the default setting and see if it occurs again ? 
<cafuego_> Yeh, vmware, so easy :-)
<ogra> ah, vmware...
<ogra> might be an interface issue ...
<cafuego_> For what it's worth, the P233 did it too
<ogra> ok
<cafuego_> I just switched to vmware coz that's an Athlon with far too much ram, so it runs somewhat faster.
<ogra> then i revert that theory
<cafuego_> rebooting...
<juliux> ogra, take a look at http://www.juliux.de/linux/ubuntubanner1.jpg
<cafuego_> Would you know offhand if it's particularly hard to make the server authenticate against a novell directory server? (I'm checking this out for a guy at a school here)
<ogra> erm... the colors are somewhat erm, pinkish...
<juliux> ogra, is from my mobiletelefoncamera
<ogra> cafuego_, i havent played with nds yet
<ogra> juliux, so assuming the colors are right it looks fine :)
<cafuego_> Cool... I'll make sure to document what I do then when I get around to it :-)
<ogra> cafuego_, cool, thanks :)
* cafuego_ hits reset on the client
<juliux> ogra, http://www.mpathy.de/files/messe-ubuntu/ubuntu_BANNER_okay.pdf there you can see the right colors
<ogra> woah... 
<ogra> heavy orange :)
<juliux> ogra, but everybody on a fair will see that there ist the *ubuntu both
<cafuego_> yes, why do germans like to use dutch royal orange? ;-)
<juliux> cafuego_, it is a ubuntu orange
* cafuego_ won't be tricked
<ogra> cafuego_, because it looks cool ;)
<juliux> cafuego_, it looks very very cool
<ogra> we have no royals here, so we have to steal from our neighbors ;)
<juliux> ogra, the banner is 0.8m x 2.5m
<cafuego_> Oh come on, Angela has all the making of a queen, surely ;-)
<juliux> cafuego_, lol
<ogra> yes, thts what my laptop just discovered too when i switched to 100% size and the CPU freaked out ;)
<ogra> *shudder*
<cafuego_> ogra: nfs is happy on reboot, oh well.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> weird
<ogra> did you reboot it before or was this right after install ?
<cafuego_> Right after install it had the problem; I didn't reboot it at that point, just edited the exports file and restarted the nfs server.
<ogra> strange ...
<ogra> it sounds like a portmap issue ... 
<juliux> this is windows like
<cafuego_> .. and without KDE, very special.
<ogra> heh
<cafuego_> ogra: Well, I'll see how I go and chalk it up to gremlins if it doesn't reoccur.
<ogra> yes, but if you had it on two independent installs its somewhat worrying, i'll keep an eye on it
<cafuego_> I'll set up another server on vmware, see how that fares.
<ogra> do you use one or two NICs ?
<cafuego_> just the one
<ogra> hmm...
<cafuego_> Ok, that's booting off the ISO... should be done in about an hour.
<ogra> thanks
<cafuego_> Oh the only thing that comes to mind is that i use a different box as dhcp server; it refers clients to edubuntu via the next-server directive.
<ogra> hmm
<cafuego_> ogra: Nope, it's ahppy now. oh well :-)
<ogra> ok, gremlins or cosmic rays 
<ogra> :-)
#edubuntu 2005-11-15
<\sh> ogra: amu is providing edubuntu cds for 1.49 eur excl. shipping
<ogra> does he use our cover ? 
<\sh> ogra: i don't know
<ogra> url ?
<\sh> ogra: better to ping him directly
<\sh> ogra: http://www.linuxshop.de
<\sh> ogra: if u need some good quality shirts or bags or cups...ping him as well...u know he as .tr connections :)
<\sh> (if this is not against the (tm) of edubuntu)
<\sh> ogra: did u check? reached amu?
<ogra> \sh, nope
<\sh> lets do it on friday...lets call him
<ogra> yup
<\sh> phew...
* ogra grumbles at f-spot
* \sh kicks the buildds
<ogra> hey, its not the fault of the buildds
<\sh> what..that they're slow?? ,)
<\sh> hell..I
<\sh> 'm touching all packages again, which I was touching during cxx transition and merging in dapper
<\sh> aeh breezy
<\sh> ogra: which packages do u need merged asap for edubuntu? main-ish
<ogra> i had a gcompris day today ... the tux* apps would be useful
<ogra> and kdeedu indeed
<ogra> gobby should move to main too... i want it ...
<\sh> kdeedu needs to wait for 3.5
<ogra> why does this darn thing not resize my pics properly GRRR
<\sh> ogra: gobby is really nice...we should move it to main..if pitti is not against
<\sh> ogra: we wrote a nice small util today for filing bugs against malone for merging....
<ogra> yup saw that...
<\sh> ogra: if this will be a bit more shiny we can have something like the debian bts cli tool
<ogra> even if i get only half sleeping through the day
<\sh> ogra: jetlagging still...me as well..
* ajmitch__ hasn't changed TZ yet
<\sh> ajmitch__: u should do some work :)
<\sh> ajmitch__: btw..did u check out what about the laptop?
<\sh> if it was insured?
<dabaR> why is the nick /sh, I am curious, wanna tell me?
<\sh> dabaR: it's \sh and I liked it
<dabaR> heh, I mistyped...
<dabaR> Is there a meaning, uis what I am asking...
<dabaR> like, /.
<dabaR> or whatever, slashdot, they maybe mean hidden files...
<dabaR> or something.
<\sh> well...no..actually only the chars are the initials of my name
<dabaR> oh, ok.
<dabaR> later, Im gonna log out...
<juliux> hi silvester 
<juliux> hi symbulos 
<juliux> symbulos, do you get my dvd?
<symbulos> juliux: hi. I was just popping in to thank you.
<juliux> symbulos, np
<symbulos> We will be trying to install it for this demo for the 18
<symbulos> Today I am supposed to have a chat with the IT manager of the school
<symbulos> I hope he is not too MS oriented
<symbulos> :-)
<symbulos> I hope
<symbulos> juliux: is it possible to install interface KDE on edubuntu?
<juliux> symbulos, yes it is
<juliux> symbulos, but gnome is the better desktop
<symbulos> the fact is some of the kids at the school know about kde from home
<juliux> but at school you have to learn something new one
<symbulos> so they would be already used to the interface, it simplifies the job in the evening (it is an evening fair for children and parents, where they have asked us to have this demo corner with some pcs with educational software plus a few games the children can play, the adults can see)
<symbulos> juliux: good one. so you are a gnome fan?
<juliux> symbulos, yes im a member of gnome germany
<symbulos> :-)
<symbulos> we use KDE here :-D
<symbulos> really, I have never tried gnome
<juliux> oh not good
<juliux> then you have to try out gnome
<symbulos> well, it works well for we are doing
<symbulos> but we will give it a go, sooner or later
<juliux> ok
<symbulos> because customers will want to choose
<juliux> sorry but i have to go to university
<symbulos> ok, have a nice day
<juliux> thanks
<symbulos> I have to leave too.
<symbulos> bye, see you later
<jsgotangco> hi JaneW 
<highvoltage> i think JaneW is still recovering :)
<JaneW> hello, yes I am lying in bed...
<JaneW> got in at like 1am last night after leaving thre hotel at 3pm on Tuesday....
<JaneW> highvoltage: I heard you met Richard...
<highvoltage> JaneW: yes, i met him previously too, last year. didn't realise it was him :)
<highvoltage> bbl
<mhz> Yagisan: hi
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> highvoltage: hip
<highvolt1ge> mhz: hola
<mhz> highvolt1ge: hi you, Mr. watts
<highvolt1ge> :)
<highvolt1ge> and you, Mr Hertz 
<mhz> highvolt1ge: are you having ISP issues?
<highvolt1ge> mhz: yes, my isp just put up a new arial outside.
<highvolt1ge> quite bigger than the old one: http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/misc/10_11_05_1333
<highvolt1ge> had to take pic with cell phone, friend is borrowing real cam.
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> highvolt1ge: will you be around in ... 35 mins?
<mhz> highvolt1ge: dude, what's this? http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/misc/sponge
<highvolt1ge> spongebob :)
<highvolt1ge> yes, i should be around.
<mhz> highvoltage: ohhh, i see. I felt something much more serious
<highvoltage> not sure where it came from, though.
<mhz> highvoltage: are you Jonathan Carter?
<highvoltage> mhz: yep.
<highvoltage> hmm.. our channel bot has abandoned us.
<highvoltage> edoo: highvoltage 
<edoo> highvoltage is Jonathan Carter
<highvoltage> yep, edoo confirmed it.
<mhz> hihih
<mhz> yup, same sense of humour :D
<highvoltage> you know me?
<mhz> aren't you same highvoltage that has been around this # for the last 2 months?
<highvoltage> yep.
<mhz> same highvoltage that has bought dad's car?
<highvoltage> it just sounded to me like you made the link from highvoltage -> jonathancarter now and it sounded like you knew me from another place.
<highvoltage> yep, that one :)
<mhz> oh, thx god I don't
<mhz> :)
<highvoltage> edoo: mhz
<edoo> mhz is Mauricio Hernandez Z.
<highvoltage> what does the Z stand for?
<mhz> Zorro!
<mhz> Z = Zamora
<highvoltage> why don't you put your hackergotchi on the launchpad page?
<mhz> in LA, we use 1st name + 1st lastname (father's side) + 2nd lastname (mother's side)
<mhz> highvoltage: I'd reveal my Zorro identity
<highvoltage> true.
<mhz> because I have a picture of mine which is too old (1 year ago, short hair)
<highvoltage> wow.
<highvoltage> mhz: it's 35 minutes later now. something you wanted to ask me? :)
<mhz> yes
* mhz BRB
* mhz BBL
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<tiris> 2
<highvoltage> 1
<highvoltage> *boom*
<DeMoNSeEd> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!
<DeMoNSeEd> quiet room
<highvoltage> hi DeMoNSeEd 
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<DeMoNSeEd> are you a edubuntu user?
<highvoltage> yep.
<DeMoNSeEd> and what do you think bout it
<highvoltage> i think it's good.
<highvoltage> i also think it's going to get much better.
<highvoltage> i have lots of confidence in the ubuntu developers.
<DeMoNSeEd> good to hear
<highvoltage> they are organised the right way from the ground up, things get done the right way.
<DeMoNSeEd> bunty itself i'm familiar with
<DeMoNSeEd> i was more interested in the edu version itself
<DeMoNSeEd> i was reading about the local school board around here spending millions to supply students with an Apple powerbook, i just wanted to look at this, to see if there was an alternative
<bluefrog-10> well a terminal server won't replace a laptop
<bluefrog-10> now if the computer is meant to stay at school, yes a terminal server will be the one
<DeMoNSeEd> true
<DeMoNSeEd> it just bothers me, it would have been better for them to buy laptops and put something like this on it, easy upgrades, great programs...overall
<DeMoNSeEd> it's the tunnel vision thing that gets to me
<DeMoNSeEd> teach kids nix and everything else no matter what system, will be a breeze, with the possible exception of BSD, but even that has 2 versions now that install like nothing
<DeMoNSeEd> I think that for Gnu-Linux to really catch on, you have to get them when they are young
<DeMoNSeEd> the old McDonald's idea
<DeMoNSeEd> catch you later
<bluefrog-10> where can i see the options edubuntu tftp is sending to clients, pls?
<bluefrog-10> ok got them
<bluefrog-10> well no just found the options in /etc/default. i have tftp options not accepted by clients, those are the one I want to look at
<goose[zzz] > Hey
<bluefrog-10> hi
<goose[zzz] > Have the dev team fixed the floppy disk issue?
<bluefrog-10> sry don't know
<goose[zzz] > could i ask another question about different linux versions for a primary school
<bluefrog-10> could try to answer
<goose[zzz] > Which would be better for a primary school
<bluefrog-10> edubuntu
<bluefrog-10> what do u want to do?
<goose[zzz] > basic desktop tasks like office tasks
<bluefrog-10> edubuntu's fine
<goose[zzz] > can't use it
<bluefrog-10> u get openoffice and schooltool planning/calendar (don't know it much but i believe it does this
<goose[zzz] > it has no floppy disk support
<bluefrog-10> as in client can't write on floppies?
<goose[zzz] > correct
<bluefrog-10> ah dind't know about that
<bluefrog-10> then use ubuntu and u set up ltsp over it. that'll keep u waiting until the new edubuntu version comes out
<goose[zzz] > hmm yeah
<tiris_> Hey all: does anyone know of a comprehensive guide to setup and administration of a classroom like setting that this operating system is to be used for? Mainly how to set up network accounts (i.e. student can log on to any computer and have the same data and settings) for use on the classroom desktop array.
<bluefrog-10> they will have the same desktop wherever they log from
<tiris_> ??"same desktop"  meaning gnome or kde?
<bluefrog-10> whichever u want to use. kde u will need to install it first
<bluefrog-10> as gnome is default for eubuntu
<tiris_> okay
<bluefrog-10> accounts, you add users on the server and that's it
<bluefrog-10> if you have windows machine, you can setup samba-ldap on top of edubuntu
<tiris_> how does the linux machine interface to the login server to lookup and allow users onto the machine?
<bluefrog-10> what do u want to do? u already have a server for authentication?
<tiris_> I am kind of new to linux in general and am looking for pointers to solving these type of problems. Like .hey man you need to know these things: item one, item two, etc..
<bluefrog-10> so start from the beginning, what is your plan/idea?
<tiris_> I was thinking that I could try to set something like this up to learn linux better and then document what I do for others.
<tiris_> but really I know almost nothing about administering a linux box
<bluefrog-10> do u have a network already? do u want to have a testlab separate from the existing network, do u want to switch from windows to linux?
<tiris_> I was thinking that would be best
<tiris_> err the first thing
<tiris_> seting up an isolated network
<bluefrog-10> the edubuntu and u'ready to fire up
<bluefrog-10> then
<tiris_> but it would be connected to the internet through a gateway or something
<bluefrog-10> it's up to u
<tiris_> ?? I got lost.
<tiris_> I know it is up to me what to do. But I need some HOWTO documentation on the items that I need to know in order to complete all tasks involved in the setup
<bluefrog-10> with no offense (i have a big smile) if you don't know if you want tea, coffee or something else i can't tell you
<tiris_> I am not asking what I want.
<tiris_> I am asking for direction.
<bluefrog-10> the same, direction to go where?
<bluefrog-10> learning linux?
<bluefrog-10> setting up a network?
<bluefrog-10> are u a company which wants to wider its offers to companies/school?
<bluefrog-10> adn so on...
<tiris_> i.e. "Hey man these are the things that you need to know in order to setup a simple classroom setting using edubuntu: setting up a linux server to host userinformation, setting up edubuntu to allow users to log on  - using information from the linux server previously mentioned."
<bluefrog-10> then the answer is simple. install edubuntu, add users, grab some thin client and switch them on. 
<tiris_> I am a user that discovered Ubuntu yesterday...and linux only a few months ago and am trying to get a handel on things by doing. I figured that setting up a classroom would be a good start. Maybe I am aiming too high.
<bluefrog-10> for any problems encountered while runnning the server/clients, pop in here and ask question
<bluefrog-10> no not too high
<bluefrog-10> the list is as follows...
<bluefrog-10> grab a decent machine to start with. 512 RAM
<bluefrog-10> for server
<tiris_> on the desktops say there is 50 of them...I have to add each student to all of them??? I thought it would be possible to add them to a server once and then the 50 desktops would query the server about username and pass?
<bluefrog-10> are u familar with windows servers?
<tiris_> more so than linux
<bluefrog-10> well same principle. setup server, add users
<tiris_> In windows I would just add the desktops to the domain
<bluefrog-10> not with a windows teerminal server
<bluefrog-10> but then if u have 50 desktops, edubuntu server will simplify your job
<bluefrog-10> u don't install linux on the thin clients
<tiris_> define thin? 
<bluefrog-10> u boot the thin client and everything is done on the server
<bluefrog-10> the thin client is merely a box with a cardboard, network card, amous and keyboard and a screen
<tiris_> err I am getting lost again.
<tiris_> Let us build on a senerio
<bluefrog-10> have you ever heard of windows terminal server?
<tiris_> first one server
<tiris_> yes
<tiris_> but I have never used one
<bluefrog-10> well then it's the same except that you reaplce the word windows by linux
<tiris_> I use full blown desktops so that program information is stored locally and user information is stored on the network
<bluefrog-10> well am wrong somewhere, windows terminal server = big money, linux terminal server = 0$
<tiris_> that is what I was hoping to accomplish
<bluefrog-10> if you have a need for installing linux on every desktop you can do it as well, it all depends on waht you want to do
<bluefrog-10> if you want to keep all your windows client and use a linux server for authentication you can do it
<tiris_> okay say I install linux on all the desktops...could all user information be stored on the network instead of on the local machine?
<bluefrog-10> if you want to use all linux desktop with a windows server you can do it
<bluefrog-10> if you want
<tiris_> how
<tiris_> ?
<tiris_> is there a TOPIC that I can read about on it?
<bluefrog-10> google for server authentication, linux terminal server, windows server, linux server...
<bluefrog-10> if u're using windows it's the same as roaming profile for desktops and a server
<bluefrog-10> ltsp.org
<tiris_> hmmm cool...I will roll with this to start with.
<tiris_> thanks
<bluefrog-10> k
<tiris_> oh can I ask one more thing?
<bluefrog-10> go ahead
<tiris_> Do you know of a good linux explianDo you know of a good linux explanation guide? Should cover topics like where useful files are and what the are for, also how to properly install and uninstall a program (i.e. where to download the tar to and where to unpack to and how to uninstall a old version of a program to install a newer version of the same program).
<tiris_> opps a bit of a repeat there
<bluefrog-10> try to google for linux guide, as of installing and removing program simple as clicking on add programs choose the program you want to install same for removing
#edubuntu 2005-11-16
<tiris_> I guess the problem I run into is...there is a lot of documentation for really new people i.e. here is how to look into the file system and how to change your password but...and there are lots of documents for the people who have been using this stuff for years...but I can't find things that are intermediate.
<tiris_> @#$& James that only works for the programs offered in the ubuntu universe.
<tiris_> I think I hit him too hard.
<tiris_> *sigh*
<mhz> hi
<zakame> hey mhz 
<mhz> zakame: how's it going?
<zakame> mhz: helping out -motu with mom :)
<arkan0x> mhz, !
<arkan0x> mhz, ping 
<mhz> zakame: whatttt???
<mhz> pong
<zakame> mhz: merging/syncing debian back into ubuntu :)
<mhz> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<mhz> zakame: and 'mom'?
<mhz> your mother?
<\sh> Merge O Matic
<\sh> Keybuks Invention :)
<mhz> ahhhhhhhhh
<mhz> rlz
<\sh> http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/main.php/v/ubz/20051031/P1000097.JPG.html <- this is MoM
* mhz login' out into a diff WM
<mhz> re
<mhz> hmmm, the fonts I see to control applications such us Firefox are too big. 
<mhz> texts are ok, but buttons are too big
* mhz translating moin.es.po
<dabaR> hey, what package source are the sources of gnu utils, like cp? coreutils?
<dabaR> *are they in...
<mhz> dabaR: hmmm, no idea
<dabaR> no eh...
<dabaR> ok.
<dabaR> I was wondering, cause I am reading some text, so I wanted to see the sources, how available they are;)
<mhz> hehehehe
<jsgotangco> hehe
<mhz> highvoltage: I have uploaded my hackergotchi you requested this morning (https://launchpad.net/people/mhz)
<mhz> jsgotangco: how's it going?
<mhz> millions of users satisfied?
<jsgotangco> pretty good
<jsgotangco> whats the use of the hackergotchi?
<mhz> don't know.
<jsgotangco> ok i'm going to reboot this machine frist
<jsgotangco> brb
<mhz> ok
<mhz> jsgotangco: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19971221&mode=classic
<mhz> LOL!!!
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> deja vu
<mhz> hahaha, 'deja vu'
<mhz> incredibly true
<jsgotangco> reminded me of my first job
<mhz> wow! customer service, too?
<mhz> this was my 'deja vu' : http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20020720&mode=classic
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<jsgotangco> mhz, how's the planning for the Edubuntour?
<mhz> good and bad
<jsgotangco> tell me about the bad first
<mhz> good= there's a small biz who is willing to help us and is very well related to teachers all over chile (over 6000 teachers DB)
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> sorry
<mhz> good= about 25 teachers have seen edubuntu in action, and they've loved it
<mhz> good= over 40 students have seen it, and they loved it
<mhz> bad= Chilean gov. have have signed contracts with MS for schools
<mhz> bad= Chilean Gov. did not know about edubuntu and started helping Edulinux
<mhz> neutral= no funds yet to rent a place and demo to lots of people at once (this is cheaper than traveling among schools)
<jsgotangco> Edulinux?
<mhz> yup
<mhz> RMP based distro
<mhz> very good= my enthusiasm has not lowered
<mhz> very good=  we'll kick some butts here
<mhz> 'coz Gov. has no idea how to implement linux on schools
<mhz> they have provided some PCs to schools but no training has been effective yet
<mhz> About EduLinux
<mhz> Based on Mandrake Linux 9.1, EduLinux is a specialized distribution for education and office use. It is aimed at the general public as well as educational and community environments. It was developed and compiled at the Universit de Sherbrooke's Faculty of Engineering and is intended to be easy to use and perfectly adapted to Quebec's linguistic environment.
<mhz> what pisses me off is that in Chile, many claim they have 'developed it'. That is not true, AFAIK.
<mhz> well, I'm off to bed
* mhz slowly walks into the 'envelope'
<Burgundavia> bon soir magnon 
<magnon> bonjour :)
<magnon> working at my old junior high today
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I realized this week that my company is not a Free Software company in their bones
<magnon> edubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> they just don't get it
<Burgundavia> magnon, you got any code in upstream gnome or fedora?
<magnon> very little in gnome, but why so?
<Burgundavia> just wondering
<magnon> not in fedora
<magnon> barely ever used it even
<highvoltage> ping
<juliux> hi ogra 
<ogra> hi
<juliux> ogra, on which day you will be in essen?
<ogra> dunno, for when are we scheduled ? 
<juliux> the workshop will be at saturday
<ogra> then i'll be there at saturday
<juliux> when your talk is i don't know but i can ask
<ogra> i wouldnt like to stay over night if any possible ...
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i have write something about the workshop here http://www.poweroftwo.de/wiki/index.php/Edubuntu
<juliux> is that so ok for you?
<mhz> hip allp
<mhz> ogra: hi.
<ogra> hey mhz
<mhz> ogra: how are you?
<ogra> better now... had to fight my jetlag the last two days
<mhz> sorry to hear that :)
<ogra> heh, expected :)
<mhz> do you feel home already?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> after three days its normally fine again...
<ogra> i catched a cold though...
<mhz> ogra: I will have to analyze the chance to make some edubuntu CDs customized for a couple of universities carriers, and include at least one light desktop and a heavy one + plus some additional apps.
<mhz> carreers
<mhz> I found a HowTo for Ubuntu
<ogra> http://www.linuxshop.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=70&osCsid=89fa40ea096d2439e1cbbc9dfafc3b3e
<ogra> 1,49 
<ogra> plus shipping costs
<juliux> ogra, what do you think about the workshop?
<mhz> you germans have lots of stuff!
<mhz> :D
<ogra> if you ask the guy, he'll probably make DVDs available for 2-3
<mhz> workshop?
<ogra> juliux, a bit rough outlined ... did you take in account that a edubuntu server install takes between 1 and 1,5h ? and 95% of the time you will stare at progressbars ...
<ogra> there is not much to do during install....
<juliux> ogra, in this time i want to talk with the people
<ogra> and post install you'll have t edit two files
<juliux> ogra, and what is with a http proxy?, nfs server?, print server??
<ogra> thats simply all... but sure, if you want to talk, thats fine
<mhz> my point is that for Chilean and porbably LA educational-tech reality, many people/schools have 1997-8 pcs
<ogra> we dont ship any yet... 
<ogra> you dont have to touch the nfs server, it gets set up automatically...
<juliux> ogra, sure?
<mhz> ogra: so, poviding customzed edubuntu cd's has been asked many times in my so-far 2x meetings
<ogra> sure
<juliux> ogra, i didn't want to make a talk about edubuntu i want show them how they can fix there problems, where they find information and doku in the internet
<mhz> ogra: GNOME simply may not be a standard option for us, yet
<juliux> ogra, this should be a interactive workshop
<mhz> juliux: and what do you think about EdubuntuCdAndSlip?
<ogra> mhz, no problem... with a bit of free time and diskspace... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<ogra> juliux, what interactive stuff do you want to do if the machines are installing all the time ? 
<juliux> ogra, i will have more than one machine there
<mhz> i know. So far, if I do server install, then apt-get edubuntu-server, will this only install LTSP? (so I can ommit Gnome?)
<juliux> mhz, i find it not very professional
<juliux> mhz, i have tinker on it looks not very good
<mhz> juliux: what would you need to make it more professional? suggestions?
<ogra> mhz, should work... you'll need to edit a bit more
<juliux> mhz, my idea is that you have a cd cover for slim case
<ogra> juliux, thats the official CD sleeve we want to use, whats wrong with it ?
<juliux> ogra, you didn't can close it
<ogra> ??
<mhz> ?
<juliux> h have i understand there something wrong?
<juliux> there was some thing in the wiki
<juliux> i will search the link
<juliux> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdAndSlip
<juliux> this the second one i printet out 
<ogra> thats what were talking about
<mhz> juliux: JaneW asked me to desing a very simple CD slip (or case) and a cover. Did you see last week update on it? http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdAndSlip
<ogra> mhz, why did you drop the other CD label ? i liked it more
<mhz> which?
<ogra> there were two before the update
<mhz> the one with the white world on red background?
<ogra> the one with the circle of children
<juliux> mhz, i have printed it here out and bond it
<mhz> ogra: oh, nope. I can upload it as well (.svg?)
<mhz> juliux: ok, what do you think of it?
<ogra> yes, that would be nice :)
<mhz> ogra: this last version is based on the few voting we had
<ogra> oh, did we vote against the other label ? 
* mhz followed instructions only :D
<juliux> mhz, it is to simple if you but it into your bag the cd will not be into the case
<juliux> shit my english is to bad
<mhz> juliux: why won't the cd stay into the case?
<ogra> if you use the right cardboard, it will stay in the sleeve
<juliux> mhz, because it is open, or is this for a cd case? i only put the cd into the paper
<ogra> it was planned to be printed professionally on good carton
<mhz> juliux: we used the same model of warty AMD and PPC models
<mhz> it was open on one side
<mhz> so yes, it may drop
<juliux> mhz, yes and in my bag it drop out if i go with it to university
<mhz> yes
<mhz> I have same problem
<mhz> :)
<mhz> but again, they said "cd slip, just like the one we used before"
<juliux> mhz, i think i would be better if there is a cd cover for a slim case, so you can use very cheap slimcace blank cd 
<ogra> if we ever ship it, we wont do that in a plasic case
<mhz> juliux: besides the fact that cd will drop, what do you think about the colors, images, layout, etc?
<juliux> mhz, that is ok
<mhz> plastic is not environment friendly :)
<juliux> mhz, but it would be nice if there is also a black/white version
<mhz> juliux, the good thing then, if you like the stuff on it, you get the SVG and can copy/paste onto a cover for any purpose :)
<juliux> mhz, because then you can print it yourselfe on your home laserprinter
<mhz> good point
<juliux> mhz, we did it so the last years with gnome live cds in germany
<mhz> that's why the CD cover (the adhesive round stuff, for our understanding, not the cardboard) is Red and White so you can easily play with the colors
<ogra> *shudder* 
<ogra> why not take a color laserprinter ? 
<ogra> if you dont have one, go to a copyshop
<juliux> ogra, becaue the moste people have a no color laserprinter
<mhz> juliux: hence, the edubuntu logo and words are all white
<ogra> having B/W covers looks unprofessionally cheap
<mhz> and the background is only plain red
<juliux> ogra, it is very expensive if you make a color copy at the copyshop
<mhz> this way everybosy can play with colors of their choice
<juliux> ogra, one din a 4 site cost 70cent
<ogra> how much ? 50ct ? 
<ogra> oh, so only 35ct for one then...
<juliux> ogra, and on one din a site are only on!!!! cd cover
<juliux> ogra, if you use silmcases 2
<juliux> ogra, if you have time please check http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edubuntu
<ogra> anyway, this design was thought for sipped CDs where we wanted to have it printed professionally... its easy to switch to b/w with gimp and its a SVG so youcan rip the elements apart as you like
<juliux> but this is also work, and i didn't will do this if i only want to print out some cd's covers
<juliux> for a fair
<ogra> so just print them as is...
<ogra> if you dont want to take the two clicks in gimp to make it a grayscaled image, just print the color version with a b/w printer... i doubt you'll see much difference
<juliux> yes it isn't very much work but if you do that for edubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu it is a lof of time
<juliux> and it is double burden
<juliux> there will be more than on who want to have a b/w version
<ogra> if you think so...
<juliux> yes i think so
<juliux> so i have to go to my salsa session
<juliux> cu 
<ogra> ciao
<mhz> highvoltage: hi
* mhz is uploading work v1 so ogra and others can make their own diff
<mhz> ogra: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdAndSlip has been updated with your request
<mhz> i know. So far, if I do server install, then apt-get edubuntu-server, will this only install LTSP? (so I can ommit Gnome?)
<mhz> ogra: you responded that 'yes'. But this mean LTSP will be ok?
<mhz> (i can add applications, np)
<highvoltage> mhz: i think edubuntu-server also installs stuff like schooltool, etc.
<highvoltage> i think what you're looking for is ltsp-server-standalone
<highvoltage> after installing that, you need to run ltsp-build-client as sudo/root.
<\sh> ogra: ping
<mhz> highvoltage: i am loking for NOT to install GNOME, only. I mean, I need to use anything on edubuntu  + some applications, BUT gnome
<ogra> \sh, morning
<ogra> \sh, did you just call ?
<\sh> ogra: which is the truth :) I just got up _again_.
<ogra> (i was to slow)
<\sh> ogra: yes..
<ogra> calling back
<\sh> forget it
<\sh> i'll shower and bring a black barcadi with
<ogra> coke is already here ;)
<\sh> i found the one yesterday during shopping at hit..they had it for 10 eur on special
<magnon> mhz: what kind of desktop DO you want?
<mhz> magnon: i'll have to take care of my daughter's lunch now..
<mhz> magnon: however, I am planing to have Fluxbox, WindowMaker or IceWM + KDE
<mhz> plus edubuntu base applications and some specific apps. depending on each carreer
<mhz> + plus some study guides
<magnon> install ubuntu-minimal, edubuntu-server
<magnon> then if you can live with xfce, xubuntu-live
<mhz> so, we'll endup having Edubuntu Server/Desktop LiveCD/ready to be installed
<mhz> xfce is also a good alternative
<ogra> xubuntu-desktop rather ;)
<\sh> it's not even in main see -devel
<mhz> so far, I am trying to get some performance stats considering current standard 1997-8 PCs (which many schools and students have)
<mhz> once we have that, then we'll have to define at least 2 WM's
<mhz> (DVD is not an oprion for us BTW)
<mhz> option
* mhz_lunch BBL
<highvoltage> wow. a spectacular storm just broke loose here. thunder, lightning, huge raindrops, the works.
<highvoltage> very nice.
<highvoltage> escpecially since it's so hot.
<lmj> ..
<lmj> hi there
<highvoltage> hi
<lmj> you still there
<lmj> i'm from finland and was wondering about hardware requirements for clients...
<lmj> g
<juliux> ogra, pls query me if you have time
<highvoltage> ogra: is diskless fat clients still planned for dapper? i can't remember finding any specs on it.
<ogra> highvoltage, nothing beyond the specs on launchpad is planned for inclusion (teachertool probably=
<bluefrog-10> ogra sry to bother, is it possible to attach a file on wiki?
<dnB> is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to edubuntu 5.10?
<dnB> :P
<bluefrog-10> apt-get install edubuntu-server I believe
<dnB> thanks :)
<dnB> my edubuntu install disc is givin me poo, so ill do it that way
<ogra> bluefrog-10, sure, look in the actions menu
<ogra> (the pulldown)
<bluefrog-10> ok ty
<bluefrog-10> have made a bash script with menus to install/configure apt-proxy, samba-ldap, have to finish menu to manage samba-ldap user...
<bluefrog-10> it's not aimed obviously to IT linux people but to people who want to set up an authentication server without hassle
<bluefrog-10> and manage it afterwards (as in add remove people
<highvoltage> \sh_away: ping ping ping
<ogra> highvoltage, he'll be here soo, just unpacked his laptop
<ogra> *soon
<highvoltage> ogra: you guys live close to each other?
<ogra> 80km
<highvoltage> nice.
<\sh> re
<\sh> highvoltage: ogra told me you pinged me?
<highvoltage> so i have.
<highvoltage> i downloaded the motu-tools,
<highvoltage> hold on, sorry, i found tfm
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> could anyone tell me what does wizzy mean?
<Lord_Athur> does this corresponds to an animal?
<Lord_Athur> or is a trademark
<ogra> wizzy ??
<Lord_Athur> yes someone told me something using this word
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> but I don't understand
<ogra> me neither :)
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> well...
<Lord_Athur> I've changed my repositories from hoary to brizzy (or sth ) for install edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> but I could not
<Lord_Athur> after upgrade the system
<Lord_Athur> the graphic envioment did not run
<Lord_Athur> ogra, do you know anything about?
<ogra> try loggong in on the console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> I'll do this in my other PC
<Lord_Athur> I see you later
<dnB> hi, im trying to do a netboot of edubuntu, however when i apt-get install tftpd-hpa apache2 dhcp3-server
<dnB> , dhcp fails to start
<ogra> why do you install these manually ? they are in the default install ...
<dnB> im using a tutorial :) never tried to netboot before
<dnB> my cdrom on the other desktop i am trying to install edubuntu to is having issues, so im attempting to netboot it from my ubuntu machine, any ideas?
<ogra> which tutorial
<ogra> `
<ogra> ?
<dnB> http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<ogra> note that edubuntus ltsp is a completely new implementation
<dnB> im installing it workstation
<ogra> ah, ok
<dnB> i have an ubuntu machine with an edubuntu .iso
<dnB> :)
<dnB> trying to get it on my other machine with broken cdrom
<ogra> phew
<dnB> lol
<ogra> there is aq official installer manual...
<dnB> aq?
<ogra> dunno, have to dig for it
<dnB> i dont get what aq is :)
<ogra> an
<dnB> oh
<ogra> typo :)
<dnB> ah ok
<dnB> i felt lost
<dnB> :P
<dnB> HiveDrone, im attempting to netboot install edubuntu, is there already an edubuntu pxelinux.0 or do i need to use the one for ubuntu 5.10 and then apt-get edubuntu?
<dnB> sorry, autocomplete
<dnB> damned xchat :)
#edubuntu 2005-11-17
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> I may need some assistance
<arkan0x> mhz, hi 
<mhz> holas
<arkan0x> man~ana vas al cdsl ?
<mhz> sipo
<arkan0x> rlz
<mhz> I have 2 issues
<mhz> when booting, the pc gets stuck at: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts   does not exist. PDF support disabled
<mhz> it stays there for about 1 minute
<mhz> then it continues but gets stuck again at:  checking battery state .... ok
<mhz> obviously, by pressing Alt+F1 I get to a login prompt
<mhz> Alt+F8 still shows the attery checking'stuff
<mhz> Alt+F8 still shows the battery checking'stuff
<mhz> highvoltage, any ideas_
<mhz> highvoltage, any ideas?
<mhz> ogra, any?
<mhz> oh, it seems i installed a pre-release candidate
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> maybe all stuff has been worked on
<mhz> arkan0x, a que hora necesitas que vaya? ira JCI ?
<mhz> sabes si hay forma de revisar el cable de 15 mts que tengo? (cupongo que tiene pifia en algun segmento)
<mhz> debo deslogearm un rato
<mhz> vuelvo mas tarde
* mhz BBL
<Lord_Athur> hi
<kjcole> Quiet place.
<dnB> HiveDrone, can someone tell me the command to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to edubuntu 5.10?
<crimsun> dnB: sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<Lord_Athur> hey
<Lord_Athur> can I install edubuntu 5.10 with hoary?
<kjcole> Lord_Athur: Something specific you like about hoary over breezy?  Or is dist-upgrade not a good idea?
<crimsun> Lord_Athur: you'll have to dist-upgrade to Breezy first
<Lord_Athur> I did this crimsun but my sistem could not load the graphic envioment
<dnB> couldnt find any packages whose name or description matched "edubuntu-desktop"
<crimsun> dnB: are you running 5.10 with the main repository enabled?
<dnB> i have no idea to be honest, just finished a netboot install and im at a command line
<dnB> :P
<dnB> i also tried sudo apt-get update and it failed
<dnB> know how i can manually add correct repositories?
<crimsun> is networking correctly configured?
<Lord_Athur> :S
<dnB> it should be, i dont know how to check from command line
<Lord_Athur> no one+
<Lord_Athur> :P
<dnB> and apparently no gui was installed
<kjcole> dnB: ifconfig
<dnB> thanks brb
<Lord_Athur> how can I upgrade my repositories?
<Lord_Athur> exist a command for this?
<dnB> looks fine kjcole 
<dnB> crimsun, yeah network is correct, i was having problems with apt during the install though
<crimsun> Lord_Athur: sudo sed -i s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<kjcole> dnB: ping somewhere to see if you're reaching out to the world.
<dnB> lol nope
<dnB> im not
<dnB> what do i need to edit to get network setup correctly?
<kjcole> dnB: Soooo... your system knows it's IP address (so sayeth ifconfig) but it doesn't see the world.  Static IP or DHCP?
<dnB> dhcp
<dnB> and gedit isnt here either ;(
<dnB> i wish the cdrom was working so i could use a disc
<dnB> do you know how i can edit so that i can fix and get packages?
<dnB> hrm,  my  router returns a ping
<dnB> indefinitely apparently :D
<kjcole> dnB: Yeah, a lot of stuff used to respond to ping forever.
<dnB> do you happen to know which file i should edit to get this working correctly?
<kjcole> dnB: During bootup, do you know if it sees the CD drive?
<dnB> it does, the cdrom just doesnt read right
<kjcole> dnB: What's the symptom?
<dnB> cant read files
<dnB> trying to make do without it for the moment though
<dnB> apparently it installed vim as the only text editor
<kjcole> dnB: but it mounts okay?
<dnB> yeah, it finds it
<dnB> just has errors when reading files
<kjcole> dnB: possibly a burn-speed issue with the CD itself.  Any other CD's handy that you can try reading?
<dnB> newp :)
<kjcole> dnB: You're no fun. ;-)
<dnB> lol i know
<dnB> ok i Vim'ed /etc/network/interfaces, dont really know what im looking at
<kjcole> dnB: So, clearly, you're on the net somewhere at the moment.  Does the machine you're on read the CD okay?
<dnB> the machine im on also has a busted cdrom lol
<dnB> however this one is under warranty and will be replaced soon
<dnB> so cdrom isnt an option :(
<dnB> the last line in /interfaces is "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<dnB> sounds right, ya?
<dnB> also, when i try to ping outside the lan, it doesnt time out, just says unknown host
<kjcole> dnB: It does... (I wish I could double-check, but I'm sitting at work in front of a Fedora box at the moment.  My Edubuntu machine is sitting at home.)
<dnB> :) ah
<dnB> well i have no idea what to do from this point on
<dnB> i think ill reboot
<dnB> and hope something goes differently
<dnB> dont understand why im missing so many packages either
<dnB> :/
<kjcole> dnB: Good luck. I think I'm going to split, and try to get back on when I get home, so that I know what I'm talking about. ;-))
<dnB> thanks kjcole :)
<mhz> hi
<mhz> arkan0x: ping
<mhz> arkan0x: ira reinaldo?
<arkan0x> mmm se supone que si , pero como alas 2
<mhz> shhhaaa
<arkan0x> pq a ese hora sale de clase
<mhz> quien pondra el desayuno?
<mhz> :)
<arkan0x> emmm , beto
<mhz> estara abierto el sindicato?
<arkan0x> se supone que si , pero llega como alas 1130 mejol
<mhz> AFAIK, tienen fama de ser tardios
<mhz> y tu?
<arkan0x> yo llego cmo alas 1130
<mhz> ah, ok.
<mhz> te puedo pedir un gran GRAN favor?
<mhz> podrias imprimir al menos 1 adhesivo de edubuntu (te mando el logo en el formato que me indiques)
<mhz> arkan0x: ping
<arkan0x> ya
<arkan0x> pero ojo , es blanco y negro nu ma
<mhz> si claro
<mhz> te mando el logo de fondo blanco y figura en negro
<arkan0x> ya
<mhz> lo necesito en pequeno, no mas ancho que el hackaday
<mhz> bkn
* mhz usando inkscape
<mhz> en que formato te sirve/prefieres?
<arkan0x> png
<mhz> ok... estoy en eso
<mhz> arkan0x: imprime escala de grises?
<arkan0x> mmm nu sabo
<mhz> ok
<arkan0x> probemos igual
<mhz> negro entonces sera
<mhz> te mandare 1 y 1
<mhz> ya
<mhz> donde te los mando, arkan0x 
<mhz> ?
<arkan0x> mail
<mhz> okidoki
<mhz> arkan0x: ping en query
<arkan0x> mhz, 
<mhz> enviados
<arkan0x> okis
* mhz se va pal sobre, arkan0x 
<mhz> nos vemos, Mr. Rlz
<mhz> gracias por la impresion
<mhz> hi
<Yagisan> G'day mhz
<mhz> gday
<Yagisan> managed to hurt myself the other day
<Yagisan> getting pains all up and down my right arm
* mhz about to leave for CDSL (Center to Promote Free Software)
<mhz> Yagisan: why? how?
<Yagisan> Doctor said it is "Repetitive Strain Injury", and I should take a rest from using the computer
<mhz> wow
<mhz> that is SERIOUS
<Yagisan> so, I nodded and said yes, and have been trying to do it left handed
<Yagisan> as I can't eat, if I don't use the pc
<Yagisan> so it has slowed me down
<Yagisan> doctor said I use the pc/mouse too much, and pick my girl up too much with just my right arm
<mhz> oh, how about 'voice commands'?
<Yagisan> It has made me look into a better voice command system
<Yagisan> but that doesn't seem very functional
<Yagisan> at the moment :(
<Yagisan> I can find things that eg open www browsers
<Yagisan> but no open source things that also do dictation style input
<Yagisan> mhz, good luck at CDSL
<stef_> Hi
<Yagisan> G'day stef_
<stef_> I've got a question
<stef_> Can U help ?
<Yagisan> stef_: maybe - what's wrong ?
<ogra> depends what your question is :)
<ogra> just ask ;)
<stef_> I'm new to this Edubuntu, I've workt with Ubuntu for a few months now.
<stef_> I've got Edubuntu installed, and it looks verry nice. Thanks for the great job. 
<stef_> but....
<stef_> When I startup a client to log on to the edubuntu server it hangs at the login prompt.
<ogra> define "hangs"
<ogra> you got a graphical login ? 
<stef_> I see the graphical login, but after the login it trows me back to the login again.
<ogra> ok
<ogra> check the file /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts
<Yagisan> that sounds like the ssh keys issue
<ogra> it should contain a key (long line with letters and numbers)
<stef_> During startup I see a few 'fails'. I'm not sure what they are. It flashes tru the screen.
<ogra> thats normal, ignore them
<Yagisan> startup fails are harmless
<stef_> Ok, so thats normal. I thought that would be the problem.
<ogra> the startscripts are not adjusted for readonly filesystems yet...
<ogra> its cosmetic
<stef_> So I have to concentrate on SSH ?
<ogra> yup
<stef_> OK. I'll take a look at that.
<ogra> check this file, if its empty or nonexistesnt, run_
<Yagisan> on the server run ltsp-update-sshkeys and reboot the client
<Yagisan> ha - beat you then ogra
<stef_> OK.
<ogra> sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server
<ogra> Yagisan, missed sudo ;p
<Yagisan> my arm is now killing me
<ogra> i know that feeling, have rsi too...
<ogra> take some days off
* Yagisan is going to find a pain killer, be back in a sec
<stef_> Working on this now, also be back in a few sec.
<Yagisan> re
<Yagisan> ogra, I wish I could take some time off
<Yagisan> but I can't
<ogra> try to find another position for working.... moveyour body every half hour ....
<ogra> (get a dog and go walking frequently ;) )
<Yagisan> well, I get a new baby in a few days
<Yagisan> that means I will cook, and clean, and make house
<ogra> fine :)
<Yagisan> so I won't get to touch the pc as much
<ogra> that will help a bit
<Yagisan> I hope so. ogra, your rsi - also your arm ?
<ogra> yup, right elbow
<ogra> and sometimes the sholder
<Yagisan> that sounds just like mine
<ogra> it comes and goes
<Yagisan> my wrist is ok
<Yagisan> it is the inside (folded) part of the elbow that hurts most
<ogra> for me its the ankle
<ogra> and rather the outside part
<mhz> i used to have that in my lower arm
<mhz> esp. after a bike stupid accident
<mhz> on which i landed with my elbow
<stef_> Guys, do I need to reboot for the changes ?
<mhz> nope
<Yagisan> mhz, I have stories to tell about bike accidents
<stef_> DHCPD won't start.
<Yagisan> stef_: just the client
<ogra> stef_, you need to reboot the client
<stef_> another problem ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> is the interface up ?
<mhz> ogra: I have successfully login after updating ssh. no need to reboot client
<ogra> (the one that serves the clients)
<stef_> Yes, I dit, but the client can't get a IP. It worked fine before.
<Yagisan> stef_: did you change anything with the dhcp configuration ?
<stef_> Not since the last reboot.
<stef_> interface, taht a good one ;-) I'll check.
<ogra> and you only edited /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf, not /etc/dhcpd.conf, right ?
<ogra> (like the docs say)
<Yagisan> mhz - there was one accident where I crashed and had the handle bar punch a hole through my abdomen
<stef_> Yep.
<mhz> ogra: so, is it logical i never rebooted non_logedin_clients after running key updates?
<stef_> Interface is up (2'nd network card)
<mhz> Yagisan: you were nuts then
<mhz> xtreme Yagi
<Yagisan> mhz: nope, someone "helped" by shoving a metal bar into the front wheel
<stef_> Is'nt there a nice webinterface to check these items ?
<mhz> Yagisan: any way I can get to know why a RJ45 cable works once in a while? Any way I can get to determine which segment may be broken?
<Yagisan> mhz: you need a cable tester
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> lol
<mhz> Yagisan: nice friends you ha
<Yagisan> mhz: it sends signals down the cable and measures the time it takes to reflect
<mhz> Yagisan: nice friends you had
<Yagisan> mhz: Oh, I didn't call them friends
<Yagisan> mhz: some new asus m/b have built in cable tester
<Yagisan> stef_: no, no web interface
<mhz> oh, you recited names of their mothers and family?
<mhz> :D
<mhz> asus rocks!
<Yagisan> mhz: No, I just made them feel "inadequate" in many sensitive respects
<stef_> hmm, pitty. But there is a kind of webinterface to the teacherstool/pet ?
<ogra> stef_, and the ip matches the range you gave in dhcpd.conf ? 
<ogra> stef_, nope, no webinterface... the target is to make it just work, so you wont need to look at these files in the naext release anymore
<stef_> something like http://localhost:7xx
<Yagisan> stef_: as edubuntu is mostly plug in and turn on
<mhz> stef_: probably WebMin
<Yagisan> you don't need to change much (if anything)
<ogra> stef_, there is no teachertool yet... only a spec
<stef_> I could install WebMin.
<Yagisan> mhz: I object to webmin on security grounds
<mhz> stef_: "probably" WebMin :D
<Yagisan> stef_: you would need to reconfigure webmin extensively
<stef_> I played with it a few time, maybe I screwed up something. I'll try a fresh install.
<mhz> Yagisan: I agree, however, he asks
<stef_> Thanks for the help.
<ogra> stef_, if its only the dhcp, thats faster to fix than doing a reinstall
<Yagisan> yes, but I'm sure we can find a better tool for him
<mhz> stef_: could you paste somewhere
<mhz> ?
<stef_> It should work right 'out of the box'
<ogra> post your ifconfi output and the content of /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to a pastebin
<mhz> maybe this way we can all see potential errors
<ogra> *ifconfig
<Yagisan> and fix them
* mhz loves wikis for pasting
<Belutz> ogra, ping!
<ogra> Belutz, pong
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : The discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | NEXT MEETING:  Nov 16 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | Edubuntu 5.10 is out, grab it while its hot ! http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Installation help http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes | edubuntu on position 46 in last months distrowatch stats
<Belutz> ogra, are there any edubuntu evangelist near Indonesia?
<ogra> Belutz, jsgotango
<Belutz> ah i see
<Yagisan> stef_: there is a pastebin here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Belutz> do you think he is free on december 3rd?
<Belutz> i think he said something about korea in december
<ogra> no idea, you need to catch and ask him
<ogra> he has a new job afaik
<stef_> Ahh, the pastbin. Hold on.
<Belutz> yes, i read that on p.u.c
<mhz> ogra: any news on ML? I had wikied a ChileanLoCo team on the council page and Rolando Blanco deleted it and kept the LatinAmerican LoCo :(
<ogra> put it up again for discussion, make a note aside it that you will re add it to get it discussed ;)
<mhz> hehehehehehe
<Belutz> hmm there going to be a debian conference in indonesia, and i'm thinking if there could be someone from ubuntu that could come, if there is, i will ask the event commitee to make the slot available for edubuntu/ubuntu presentation
<mhz> ogra: very polite solution
<ogra> :)
<ogra> Belutz, cool :)
<mhz> Belutz: and if there isn't, you can become one
<ogra> i hope jsgotango finds time for it... i'm not aware of anyone else who could fill the gap :)
<Belutz> mhz, yes, although i'm now a member, but i don't think i'm ready to do a presentation
<Yagisan> too far for me atm
<mhz> oh
<Belutz> the guest speaker will be Richard M. Stallman
<stef_> Yagisan: I'm new to this pastbin, but i put the output of ifconfig and dhcpd.conf in the pastbin.
<mhz> i hope he changes his talk this time :)
<ogra> stef_, it should have given you a url, post this here
<Belutz> i'm thinking that if someone from edubuntu could come, then we could distribute edubuntu to elementary school for the whole country
<Belutz> but of course, i have to do a lot translation before it could be done
<stef_> I've posted it.
<Yagisan> stef_] s url http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4408
<stef_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4408
<stef_> too late '-)
<ogra> Belutz, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/ there is my (not very good) talk from ubuntu love day... but you could use it as a base
<Yagisan> stef_ you subnet is for an interface you are not connected to
<Yagisan>  subnet192.168.100.0netmask255.255.255.0{
<Belutz> ogra, ok, i'll take a look at it :-)
<Yagisan> change 100 to 0
<stef_> eth 1 ?
<ogra> stef_, thats 192.168.0.10
<ogra> stef_, make that 192.168.100.10
<ogra> and it will work
<ogra> the dhcp server can only work if the ip of the interface matches the range in dhcpd.conf
<ogra> so either change the file or the ip of the interfac
<ogra> e
<stef_> Yep, it works. But......
<ogra> ?
<stef_> What about this http://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPServerSetup
<stef_> I changed all the 0 to 100
<ogra> Follow these steps after the install (you need to know the IP address you used on install; in the following example we'll assume the IP 192.168.100.2 was chosen as the IP address during install):
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> and....
<ogra> If you selected an IP similar to 192.168.0.XXX (where XXX is a number between 1 and 254) during install, there is no need to read on, as your server will already be configured.
<stef_> Ok, but the client starts up now .
<ogra> its in the top section ;)
<stef_> So i'm happy.
<ogra> great
<stef_> Guys/girls IT WORKS !! Thanks for your help.
<ogra> :)
<ogra> great ...
<stef_> learned again. Even NAT works. I'll go futher from here.
<stef_> Thanks again. And see you later.
<stef_> Bye
<Yagisan> execellent - donations to #edubunu users with rsi, c/o you capital city :)
<mhz> LOL!!!
<stef_> ;-)
<ogra> *grin*
<mhz> ikks: ping
<ikks> pong pm
<mhz> ogra: so ML will depend on Councils decission to accept me as 'member'?
<ogra> mhz, yup
<mhz> ok
<ikks> mhz sincronizando SystemPagesInSpanishGroup y SystemPagesInEnglishGroup
<mhz> and do most of them also notice that edubuntu is much more education/social stuff than linux?
<mhz> ikks: ohhh, por eso la demora :D
<mhz> arkan0x: te pille!!!!
<mhz> aun no vas al CDSL!!!
* Yagisan sighs - fine then 
<mhz> Yagisan: you must not write
<mhz> :)
<mhz> nor complain
<ikks> mhz I'm sending you private messages :)
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm not complaining - I just can't contribute in spanish
<mhz> arkan0x: edubuntu adhesives ready?
<mhz> Yagisan: your japaneese is imporoving. I hope you realize you could write from right to left :)
<arkan0x> mhz, ! yea
<arkan0x> mhz, eske ayer te imprimi algunos , pero no salelieron bien
<mhz> ohhhh, thanz
<arkan0x> eran de 4x5 cm
<mhz> rlz
<mhz> y no se v ein bien?
<arkan0x> ahora toy probando de 3x3 cm
<mhz> aahh
<mhz> ok
<Yagisan> mhz: yeah, but right to left is for vertical text, otherwise it is left to right :) 
<arkan0x> podrias mandarme algunos con mas resolucion
<mhz> arkan0x: sip
<arkan0x> onda mas grandes para que se impriman de 4x5 cm salgan mas rlz
<mhz> arkan0x: cuan grande era el mas grande?
<arkan0x> onda yo imprimi unos debian y kedaron bakan chikos 
<mhz> (how big was the bigger)
<Yagisan> brb - need to test bug report on deng
<arkan0x> haber
<mhz> Yagisan: have nice evening
<arkan0x> era de 214x268
<mhz> se ve bien?
<arkan0x> nu tanto
<mhz> does that look good?
<arkan0x> en 4x5
<mhz> entronces necesitas mayor resolucion solamente?
<arkan0x> yep
<mhz> then you need more resolution only?
<mhz> ok
<mhz> tienes tiempo ahora? seguro?
<mhz> have time now? sure?
<arkan0x> eeee , mandamelos dp , igual te voy a imprimir de 3x3 y te llevo una hoja pa ke imprimai tu
<mhz> ogra: arkan0x is printing me a couple of stickers to test
<arkan0x> tengo ke irme pal cdsl
<mhz> okidoki
<mhz> arkan0x: nos belmont
<ogra> mhz, cool :)
<mhz> c ya
<Yagisan> bye mhz
<arkan0x> mhz, byez!
<mhz> ogra: in case we dont see until tuesday, please cross your fingers on monday at 17:00 (chilean time)
<ogra> i'll do :)
<mhz> i have the meeting (most important one so faR) with an organization that coordinates 1000 schools in chile
<mhz> if they get motivated with edubuntu, then can kick some butts here
<ogra> yay
<mhz> this year GOv. supported Edulinux on almost 600 schools
<mhz> however, unsuccessfully
<mhz> they failed at training and motivating
<mhz> and they failed because the promoted 'linux' instead of 'educational tools and solution'
* mhz is off
<mhz> bye all
<mhz> nice weekend, in case we dont see
<bluefrog-10> can edubuntu (out of the box) on P4,celeron.. can be used with a thin client AMD processor, pls?
<ogra> amd64 ?
<ogra> or 32 bit ?
<bluefrog-10> no k7 normal amd 32
<ogra> that will work fine
<bluefrog-10> have pb though
<ogra> just make sure you use the generic kernel for them
<ogra> dont use the 686 kernel...
<bluefrog-10> ok coming from that
<bluefrog-10> so 386, correct?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> thats the generic x86 kernel
<bluefrog-10> if iam running 86 but have 386 ibstalled as well would that work?
<ogra> the performance win you get with the 686 kernel is marginal anyway
<bluefrog-10> k
<bluefrog-10> so i have to change back
<ogra> the 386 is the default kernel you have installed 
<ogra> and run sudo ltsp-update-kernels after that
<bluefrog-10> it's ok i will let 386 from normal install
<ogra> yup
<bluefrog-10> by chance do u have a handy link on how to use /etc/skel?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i guess google is your friend ;)
<bluefrog-10> yep found some stuff
<bluefrog-10> edubuntu is looking in /etc/skel, correct?
<ogra> if you want to change gnome settings, gconf is very easy to manipulate
<ogra> thats app depand
<bluefrog-10> yes but i have a bit of difficulty right now to understand how that translate to/etc/skel
<bluefrog-10> afterwards u made your change, found an howto for hoary will try it
<bluefrog-10> thought there was some stuff in /etc/skel but the only thing i find are 2 bash.rc files
<bluefrog-10> or something similar
<ogra> yup, thats a debian default
<bluefrog-10> ok so if i really want to use /etc/skel have to do it myself, correct?
<ogra> yup
<bluefrog-10> by reok
<bluefrog-10> ok ty
<highvoltage> \sh: ping
<\sh> highvoltage: pong
<highvoltage> \sh: if i use your lpbugs.py script, will it show in launchpad immediately, or only after lp runs its cron script?
<highvoltage> and will i receive notification?
<\sh> highvoltage: 1. u will receive notification 2. after LP runs it
<\sh> 's cron script
<\sh> highvoltage: and your used email address must be bound to your LP account
<highvoltage> i haven't received notification yet :/
<\sh> highvoltage: i don't actually know what happend to launchpad today
<\sh> highvoltage: please ask siretart...he knows more
<highvoltage> ok.
<bluefrog-10> edubuntu 386, thin client AMD semprom 2200, in server log Ihave tftp client doesn't accept options, is it talking about opitons listed in /etc/default or do I find options elsewhere pls?
<bluefrog-10> edubuntu 386, thin client AMD semprom 2200, in server log I have tftp client doesn't accept options, is it talking about options listed in /etc/default or do I find options elsewhere pls?
<ogra> /var/log/syslog:Nov 12 22:08:15 edubuntu in.tftpd[24071] : tftp: client does not accept options
<ogra> this 
<ogra> ?
<Hi-G> Bonsoir  tous; hello everybody
<bluefrog-10> hang on ogra laptop wnet down no more batteries have to run it again
<bluefrog-10> but basically yes
<ogra> bluefrog-10, thats a normal message, nothing to worry about
<bluefrog-10> well client not going further
<ogra> yes, but not caused by this :)
<bluefrog-10> ah
<ogra> where exactly does it han ?
<ogra> hang
<bluefrog-10> after some init scripts, will run it in a few sec
<ogra> look if you have a nfs timeout some lines above
<bluefrog-10> no timeout
<bluefrog-10> client with celeron boots ok, amd not
<ogra> if you got beyond the initramfs scripts, it should be fine kernel wise
<ogra> it really looks more like a nfs problem
<bluefrog-10> running scripts/nfs-top   done
<ogra> thats the last line on screen ? 
<bluefrog-10> hanging on some ip config just afetrwards
<ogra> if it wrote "done" its fine...
<bluefrog-10> well yes :)
<bluefrog-10> it's just after
<ogra> afterwards you should see the real nfs mount going on
<ogra> showing the ip of the rootserver etc
<ogra> do you see these lines ?
<bluefrog-10> nope hanging at acpi pci interrupt -> gsi 16 level,low irq 16   (16? by the way?)
<ogra> hmm
<bluefrog-10> and have tried with ltsp on top of ubnutu does the same
<bluefrog-10> right now am with edubuntu
<ogra> you can edit /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/pxelinux.cfg/default and try playing with noacpi or acpi=off
<bluefrog-10> k
<ogra> or nolapic
<bluefrog-10> have to restart tfttp?
<ogra> nope
<bluefrog-10> k
<ogra> only the client
<bluefrog-10> hum how do u insert it in the file? 
<ogra> edit  ?
<ogra> sudo gedit for example
<bluefrog-10> same line than default hangs me at boot
<bluefrog-10> line underneath?
<ogra> you just append it to the end of the line
<ogra> spearated with a space
<bluefrog-10> acpi=off at end of line stuck at boot:  blinking cursor, trying noacpi...
<ogra> DEFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img pci=noacpi
<bluefrog-10> k
<bluefrog-10> after nfs-top waiting at ipconfig, going to wit a while to see it goes farther..
<bluefrog-10> hum what puzzles me is that i have a dhcpack on server log on a mac address and another mac address on the client at the line where it waiting
<ogra> did you try the other options ? 
<ogra> nolapic
<ogra> acpi=off
<bluefrog-10> going to.. acpi=off stucks me at   boot:   on client
<bluefrog-10> nolapic gets stuck at a scsi bus reset (i have a surestore hp that seems to be the pb in that case. will disc the tape tomorrow to see if there's a change) otherwise nevermind i'll try to stay away from amd as long until i have more time to deep myself into that problem
<ogra> it simply shouldnt be a problem... thats a bit weird...
<bluefrog-10> giving acpi=off another try
<ogra> did you run a 686 kernel inbetween ? 
<ogra> probabaly you got a wron initramfs
<bluefrog-10> no
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> then it should work
<bluefrog-10> ah this time acpi=off goes farther than    boot:
<ogra> the 386 kernel is the one that is even installed on k7 systems by default
<ogra> it also works on amd64 systems
<bluefrog-10> still stuck at this strange IP CONFIG eth0 which has a different macaddress than the one listed on the server log at DHCPACK time
<bluefrog-10> will try to use another network card
<bluefrog-10> this one is integrated to cardboard
<bluefrog-10> have a FC4 setup somewhere, will check if I have same problem tomorrow, ty for your answers.
<ogra> i have a k7 system for testing, but its not around currently
<bluefrog-10> well am startting FC4 now to have a look, but i may be screwed as I think i ahve a poopoo with my vmware network card for K12, edubuntu is not on vmware btw..
<bluefrog-10> well enough for tonight, with K12 it's even worse, get a kernel panic while waiting for a dhcpd running on port 67... will find a 3com card to try with...
<bluefrog-10> and i will stick with edubuntu as my laptop as well is making a kernel panic with K12 while it's working with edu :)
<bluefrog-10> ah was wrong on that... kernel panic with edu as well for laptop, forgot about that.. well time to hit the sac ty bye
#edubuntu 2005-11-18
<dnB> can anyone help me out? i did a cd install of edubuntu, everything went well except 2% of packages couldnt be read from disk, im now @ command line only, so i tried to use apt-get install edubuntu-desktop (as the package is missing) however it prompts me to insert the cdrom (which cant be read) can anyone help me to get it to use a diff source? (i have a net connection working)
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> at which speed did you write the CD ?
<ogra> try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list 
<ogra> add the line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<ogra> hmm
<dabaR> Ok, Ill get dapper.
<dabaR> :)
<ogra> eeks... breezy indeed :)
<dnB> hi, can someone let me know how to only allow certain sites for browsing? this is going to be in use by unsupervised children
<dnB> ;P
<howdie> hi all
<howdie> thanks for the welcome :)
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<dnB> does anyone know a way to have a user auto log out after being idle for a set period of time?
<dnB> can someone tell me how to make an application auto start on startup?
<aeon17x> System > Preferences > Sessions
<dnB> actually
<aeon17x> Then go to Startup Programs and add your app there.
<dnB> aeon17x, it seems that it is already in init.d, however it needs squid to be running or it quits, and it boots before squid, know how i can change this?
<aeon17x> =/ I don't know.
<dnB> aeon17x, thanks anyways :)
<chang> Is there any way to see a list of connected clients?
<attah> hi anybody in?
<attah> if install hangs on partition mgr? what to do?
<bluefrog-10> where is the option preventing added user to log on locally on the edubuntu server, pls?
<bluefrog-10> gdm.conf?
<highvoltage> bluefrog-10: what do you mean?
<highvoltage> bluefrog-10: do you mean if a user has physical access to the server?
<bluefrog-10> have created test user, can ssh test@edubuntu but can't locally login test
<bluefrog-10> using grphical login
<highvoltage> hmmm.. i don't know.
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know?
<bluefrog-10> ogra not there apparently
<bluefrog-10> going to put an image back, I throw samba-ldap on top of edubuntu and i can't remember if I had the same no local login before..
<bluefrog-10> wasn't able to login locally cause i forgot to restart gdm after i installed and configured samb-ldap, doh
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<elizabeth> New Edubuntu installation: what's the default username/password for SchoolTool?
<bluefrog-10> manager   schooltool
<elizabeth> Yay!  thanks a lot!
#edubuntu 2005-11-19
<IRCMonkey_> does edubuntu have a live cd?
<arkan0x> comming soon
<arkan0x> xD
<IRCMonkey_> shoot
<IRCMonkey_> I was hoping the file warty-release-live-i386.iso  was it.
<IRCMonkey_> I thought it might cool to let my 5 yr old son try GCompris
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> too bad he left
<jsgotangco> hello
<highvoltage> hi there
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: that gnome splash looks awesome
<highvoltage> thanks :)
<jsgotangco> i like it +1
<highvoltage> i'm hoping on doing much more.
<bluefrog-10> ogra have solved my problem of amd client. wasn't a processor pb, was network card problem
<ogra> ahh
<ogra> so no gremlins involved :)
<bluefrog-10> integrated + 3com booting on integrated, it was then trying to get dhcp on 3com whicch was not connectd to network
<bluefrog-10> and client amd with server 686 works ok (at last with ltsp on ubuntu - haven't tried with edubuntu though...)
<ogra> its the same :)
<bluefrog-10> guess so yeah
<bluefrog-10> ogra i know you told me to google but am a bit desperate after hours of googling. If by chance you know a /etc/skel guru I'd be more than happy to have with him/her...
<bluefrog-10> to have a chat...
<ogra> i think highvoltage could be helpful here but he's not around
<bluefrog-10> k ty
* topic unset by dartmoordog on #edubuntu
<magnon> ogra: nice teachers pet!
<magnon> I haven't downloaded, just looked through code
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> i'm waiting for elmo inspection to see it in dapper ....
* ogra impatiently twiddles thumbs
<magnon> hehe
<khermans> im new to Edubuntu, but not Ubuntu
<khermans> I would like to setup Edubuntu in a small computer lab
<khermans> any tips?
<magnon> just install and plug in clients ;9
<magnon> ;)
<ogra> hmm, wher's the topic gone...
<khermans> magnon, we have one server and 15 workstations -- the workstations need to connect to the server as dumb terminals, and login to the server to access all the user files etc
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] :  The discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | NEXT MEETING:  Nov 16 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | Edubuntu 5.10 is out, grab it while its hot ! http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Installation help http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes | edubuntu on position 46 in last months distrowatch stats
<ogra> tsk
<ogra> khermans, see the EdubuntuInstallNotes wikipage from the topic :)
<khermans> im there
<ogra> great ...
<khermans> so i should hit ENTER to setup the one server
<khermans> and type workstation to setup all the thin clients?
<ogra> nope
<khermans> ?
<ogra> you dont set up anything on the clients :)
<ogra> thin clients are diskless
<khermans> ogra, how do they talk to the server?
<ogra> hey boot via PXE or etherboot ...
<ogra> they even
<khermans> ogra, these machines are old 233 machines -- dont think they have PXE boot
<ogra> mount their / filesystem via nfs, start up an X server and thats it...
<ogra> do they have floppies ? 
<khermans> ogra, no -- most are broken and some dont
<khermans> they have USB
<ogra> can they boot from usb ? 
<khermans> ogra, no :-*
<ogra> hmm
<khermans> but the students use the USB in place of floppies
<khermans> for things like pen drives
<ogra> yup
<ogra> but that doesnt help here :)
<khermans> hehe
<khermans> they have CD-Roms
<khermans> and can boot from them
<ogra> you need either PXE or etherboot capable network cards
<ogra> ah, great
<ogra> http://rom-o-matic.net/5.4.1/
<ogra> see this page, create a boot iso for your network cards (enable the PXE emulation) and you are done
<ogra> there is also a wikipage about it ...
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
#edubuntu 2005-11-20
<khermans> ogra, after readin through your suggestions -- i am still confused
<khermans> what if all machines have different network cards?
<ogra> you need different isos
<khermans> ok
<ogra> if you have spare disks in the clients, you could even follow the .zhd method and install a bootimage to disssk
<khermans> ogra, if they already have Ubuntu Breezy  installed, cant I just login using XDCMP ?
<ogra> nope
<khermans> if I have the Edubuntu server setup
<khermans> im a little confused how this all works
<ogra> ubuntu/edubuntu ltsp doesnt use xdmcp
<ogra> a minimal environment (kernel, Xserver and loginmanager) is loaded via netbooting and nfs mounting...
<khermans> into memory?
<khermans> ok
<ogra> if you log in with the loginmanager, it establishes a ssh tunnel to the server and starts a X session for you there
<khermans> well then, couldnt i just install the ltsp client package on the existing Ubuntu machines or no?
<ogra> no xdmcp involved, everything encrypted
<ogra> nope
<khermans> heh, weird
<khermans> ogra, is there no auto-detect network card ISO image that I can boot from then?
<ogra> the ltsp-client package is for the chroot environment on the server from which the clients boot
<ogra> you need to know the network card, right
<khermans> that will enable me to use the same CD on multiple machines to boot the client environment, and then login to the server?
<ogra> if the machines all have the same network card, yes
<khermans> weird, you would think that the CD could detect the card
<ogra> its a minimal CD ... 
<khermans> i dont see what information needs to be known ahead of time, knoppix finds your module on the fly
<khermans> i see
<ogra> this image is built to fit in a bootrom, so it only carrys the minimal stuff
<khermans> ogra, it just becomes difficult when you have a whole bunch of random puters trhown together for a lan
<ogra> i know ...
<ogra> but there is nothing else you could do...
<khermans> would be nice to have a more maximal "atuo-detecting" boot CD-Rom
<ogra> did you use a ltsp solution before ? 
<ogra> actually i think installing ltsp-client on the clients could work ... but you need to disable some stuff
<ogra> and make sure there is no other display manager installed ...
<ogra> if you want to try this, make sure to remove gdm and remove the link /etc/rcS.d/S32ltsp-client-setup after installing the package ... but note, nobody has ever tested this
<ogra> you'll probably have to create a lts.conf file to set the SERVER variable
<magnon> ogra: the student control panel logo is ugly! :P
<MMond> edubuntu comes default with gnome, eh
<MMond> There's no . . . kedubuntu? =(
<magnon> MMond: It does, yes, but a replacement is fairly simple
<magnon> well, it's just a matter of installing kubuntu-desktop on top, and you're good
<MMond> Do forgive my ignorance -- I want GNOME, and all that is offered in the KDE Edutainment Project [ http://edu.kde.org/ ]  -- do I make sense?
<Yagisan> ah
<Yagisan> yeah, you could do that
<magnon> I think most of the kdeedu stuff is already installed by edubuntu
<MMond> I will be trying Linux the first time . . . will I have to play around a bit?
<neurogeek> Yagisan, how are you doing?
<MMond> As to tweak things, that require strict knowledge towards certain things
<Yagisan> neurogeek: not bad, quite sore - I've decided to "fire" my uni and pick another one, and the baby still isn't out
<magnon> MMond: as long as your hardware is compatible, I don't think you will find installing edubuntu workstation difficult at all.
<magnon> or ubuntu proper, for that matter
<neurogeek> Yagisan, too bad.. 
<Yagisan> neurogeek: which one ? :)
<neurogeek> Yagisan, both.. :)
<Yagisan> MMond: after installing edubuntu, use synaptic to install kdeedu
<MMond> Oh, cool . . . just bought a junk PC to play around with this (it's not that junky though, should work with everything without many problems) - anyhow, one last question - if I was to choose Fluxbox as the window manager and I still wanted all that is offered from the KDE Edutainment Project, would ths be "doable?"
<Yagisan> MMond: yes, it's quite doable
<Yagisan> MMond: eg, my desktop is gnome, but I like k3b (kde's cdburning application), so that's what I use
<MMond> Oh, I never knew it was that easy.. or doable, for that matter
<neurogeek> MMond, you just need some libs from gnome and KDE
<neurogeek> i use enlightenment and I can use whatever i want from both
<Yagisan> MMond: which automatically install when you install any application that needs them (you may need an internet connection)
<MMond> When doing it from Synaptic only though, right?
<Yagisan> neurogeek: enlightenment was nice, but I couldn't get it to work with Japanese when I tried
<Yagisan> MMond: Synaptic or aptitude, yes
<Yagisan> neurogeek: my uni is getting "fired" for several reasons. I'm a DE student
<MMond> Ah, alright. Well, I got pleasant answers here . . . and thank you indeed for them. I am off for some work, thanks again - and good night
<Yagisan> neurogeek: hence the uni forums are supposed to be my classroom
<Yagisan> neurogeek: I got punished for trying to use them as a classroom :( ie trying to discuss the subject
<Yagisan> neurogeek: And the uni never answered my phone calls or emails or faxes - so time to find a new one.
<Yagisan> brb
<neurogeek> Yagisan, Well thats right.. you can't just wait or do whatever they like you to do.. good point and good luck
<mhz> hi all
<neurogeek> mhz, hey!! how are you doing??
<mhz> neurogeek: nice to see ya
<mhz> neurogeek: i'm fine
<neurogeek> mhz, same here
<neurogeek> mhz, glad to hear that
<mhz> i just had a very long meeting that ended 3 ours ago and lasted about 4
<neurogeek> say what?? thats exhausting.. i hope it brings good things at least
<mhz> neurogeek: in the meeting, one of the core points was the Maracaibo event
<mhz> Do you think we (Tecnocimiento) should make this effort to get there (I mean, spending money that could be spent on cd's or marketing edubuntu in Chile, etc.)?
<mhz> neurogeek: ping
<mhz> neurogeek: ping
<mhz> neurogeek: ping
<mhz> neurogeek: ping
<neurogeek> mhz, sorry.. i was reading emails. jeje
<mhz> jejeje, np
<neurogeek> mhz, depending on what you are promoting.. 
<mhz> it's just that this week is gonna be very hard. I am trying to motivate a very important Chilean medium company to help Tecnocimiento and work together
<neurogeek> it could be interesnting though.. mainly because big enterprises are going to be there.. 
<neurogeek> probably this enterprises could start something here.. they are very interested in education.. so called <<misiones>> here
<mhz> They have biz relantionships with many (about 1000) schools here. Tecnocimiento is working (mostly volunteer work) hard to make a biz model model out of social insertion with ITC.
<mhz> Will be able to talk (at least 30 mins each?)
<mhz> ?
<neurogeek> could be possible.. could you send me an email with the topic?? i'll pass it to some people here to see if they can fit you in
<mhz> I mean, if I get funds to get there, can I tell my 'mecenas': Sure, we'll have some time to show and do Public Relations, and maybe even get interesting ideas and feedback.
<mhz> neurogeek: I can do that
<neurogeek> mhz, yes.. send me that email.. and i'll forward it asap to see what they can do
<mhz> neurogeek: any 'technical data sheet' about the event I can read and sum up for my mecenas?
<mhz> I know they'll be interested on # of atendees, speakers, objectives, etc
<neurogeek> mhz, yeap.. here: http://tecnologialibre.org/
<neurogeek> numbers of attendees im not sure.. but the rest is there
<mhz> ohhh
<mhz> okidoki
<mhz> BTW, how's the project going?
<neurogeek> if you check the program.. you'll still see spots to be covered.. 
<neurogeek> Well.. its going great.. just about an hour ago i found out our speech at PyCon2006 was accepted.. so we are going to be at it next year
<mhz> cOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<mhz> it feels great LA is impacting positively on IT areas. Usually, we've been more passive
<skvidal> neurogeek: ping
<neurogeek> yes.. is because of the OpenSource model.. it helps nacions to be more self-aware of new and better technologies
<mhz> neurogeek: skvidal is moin user
<mhz> neurogeek: exactly
<neurogeek> skvidal, hello
<skvidal> neurogeek: mhz from #moin suggested you might know something about docbook rendering problems in moin?
<skvidal> neurogeek: I'm getting an error I'm not familiar with
<skvidal> AttributeErrorXsltRoot instance has no attribute 'outputParams'
<skvidal> when trying to enable the docbook format renderer in moin
<skvidal> I'm not terribly familiar with docbook or 4Suite so I'm having a bit of trouble debugging this
<neurogeek> skvidal, Can you do a dir() on that class?? 
<skvidal> likely
<neurogeek> neither do I with docbook.. i've used 4Suite for xslt-xml transformations
<skvidal> hmm - I think I know where I should start looking
<skvidal> thanks
<skvidal> I'll move along from here
<skvidal> mhz: thanks for the reference!
<Yagisan> re
<mhz> Yagisan: how's family and wife holding?
<Yagisan> mhz: bub still not out
<mhz> hehehe
<Yagisan> mhz: yourself ?
<mhz> tired but fine
<neurogeek> Well, im gone.. see you guys
<Yagisan> mhz: sorry no email yet. I've been off the pc for a few days
<mhz> neurogeek: I am reading
<Yagisan> neurogeek: bye
<mhz> once i finish, I'll send you email
<neurogeek> mhz, send me the email as soon as you can
<neurogeek> Ok
<mhz> do i have yours?
<neurogeek> Yagisan, nice seeing you again
<neurogeek> umm
<neurogeek> sorry
<neurogeek> jeje
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> si po!
<neurogeek> mhz, jrivero@latinux.org
<mhz> okidoki
<neurogeek> perfect-.. i'll be expecting it
<mhz> educool
<mhz> bye
<mhz> Yagisan: I had a very important meeting today
<Yagisan> mhz: ?
<mhz> about education and ICT
<mhz> tomorrow, meeting continues
<Yagisan> mhz: sounds interesting - any leads ?
<mhz> and if all goes well, on Wednesday, we'll know if TC gets some funds to do what we want/need in Chile
<Yagisan> mhz: good luck for Wednesday
<mhz> I don't wanna have expectations but I can't help it :)
<mhz> thx
<mhz> do you know what the sex of the baby is?
<Yagisan> mhz: I think it may be a boy, but no we don't know. baby wouldn't hold still for the ultrasound
<mhz> hehehehehhe
<mhz> my daughter either
<mhz> my daughter didn't either
<Yagisan> mhz: typical children. Never hold still when you want them too
<mhz> hehehe, well, Women never do what we want
<mhz> maybe thats a hint
<Yagisan> mhz: no they don't. It's like "What do you know, you're a man! Do it yourself"
<Yagisan> mhz: then you go to do it yourself "What do you think you are doing ? You idiot ! Give it to me, I'll do it. Useless"
<mhz> weeee! student control panel (a.k.a ubuntu TeacherTool) source available
<mhz> LOL!!!!!
<mhz> it same old story everywhere around the world????????
<Yagisan> I believe so.
<Yagisan> crap - my monthly I&E reports are late
<mhz> we have no future
<mhz> I&E?
<Yagisan> Income and Expenditure
<mhz> ohhhhh
<mhz> they tell you how your money/savings go down?
<Yagisan> yes, exactly - for 4 straight months now
* Yagisan sighs - this isn't looking to good
<mhz> Yagisan: I am truly sorry.
<mhz> Yagisan: are you part of the ubuntu server team?
<mhz> I'm sure your help/experience may be very interesting
<Yagisan> mhz: No I'm not
<Yagisan> mhz: I didn't know there was a server team
<mhz> I guess there is
<mhz> or at least, work for ubuntu servers is being done
<Yagisan> mhz: I'll look into it when I have time.
<mhz> ok
<Yagisan> hmm - I lost less money this month compared to last month, but I made no sales ?!?
<mhz> hmm, how did it go with your banks and other important referrals?
<Yagisan> mhz: that meeting is in 15 days
<Yagisan> ah, I know why I lost less money
<mhz> oh
<Yagisan> transport cost is down, as I spent more time taking wife to and from hospital, rather then seeing customers
<mhz> oh, that explains it
<Yagisan> now, how to put a positive spin on that, I did offload a ton of business cards there - that could be classed as advertising :)
* Yagisan hates jumping through government hoops
<Yagisan> December should be better - baby will be out by then
<mhz> Yagisan: in Chile, we say that all babies bring some good luck with them
<Yagisan> mhz: cool, I hope so. Last months loss was $152.83 - that's rather good considering what some months looked like
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> I like your positivism
<Yagisan> mhz: I need to be optimistic, otherwise the stress would kill me
<mhz> how's your arm/hand?
<Yagisan> mhz: very sore - I tried resting it over the last few days
<mhz> 'tried'?
<mhz> couldn't?
<Yagisan> mhz: kids never let you rest
<mhz> heheheh
<mhz> neither do wives
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm so happy I only have 1 then :)
<mhz> hehehehe
* mhz is separated and 'living' with current woman for about 6 years now
<mhz> so, I can say she's my wife
<mhz> and former wife wants money all the time
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm sure you suggested she could get a job right ?
<mhz> hehehehehehe
<mhz> yup, and she does have one but still wants money from me
<mhz> why is that when marriage ends, women take the kids and sue for money
<Yagisan> mhz: me personal opinion, I see nothing wrong with paying for kids, but to pay for someone that can work - I have a problem with that
<mhz> mee too
<mhz> but being sued just to give money is stupid
<Yagisan> mhz: I hope you can see your kids (perhaps suing her for emotional distress ?)
<mhz> a father/mother will always want the best for their kids
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> i now can, but the first 2 years were unberable
<Yagisan> mhz: I agree, but often they disagree on how to do what is best
<mhz> yup
<mhz> anyways, we were talkng about your money, not wives
<mhz> :D
<Yagisan> mhz: yep, I'm faxing my I&E into the government, in an effort to avoid seeing them and having to "discuss" why I missed my target
<Yagisan> for the first quater
<mhz> you got to specify 'targets'?
<Yagisan> mhz: yes, I feel I was overly optimistic with mine - I need to revise them down a bit
<Yagisan> back soon - off to have lunch
<mhz> ok
* mhz is off to bed
<highvoltage> coolio_za: you are quiet :)
<JaneW> hello highvoltage and coolio_za 
* JaneW waves across the garden...
* JaneW was wondering if we should get some edubuntu merchandising through cafe press... it seems a little pricey though... http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop
<coolio_za> hiya Jane 
<highvoltage> JaneW: ~))))
<highvoltage> (tidal wave)
<highvoltage> cafepress is expensive, not because they're expensive, but because they have a built-in markup.
<highvoltage> i was thinking of ordering through them too, but if you're going large-scale, it will be cheaper to use another company.
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes thought so, but what about distribution?
<JaneW> coolio_za: congrats for the award!!!
<JaneW> highvoltage: you too obviously 
<JaneW> and everyone else involved
<JaneW> highvoltage: are you guys actually using edubuntu yet?
<JaneW> highvoltage: LOL at tidal wave (now that I figured it out) ;)
<highvoltage> JaneW: thanks
<highvoltage> JaneW: no, we'll be starting using edubuntu about a month after the dapper release.
<coolio_za> JaneW: thanx this was a great team effort and it feels fantastic being recognised externally on national TV
<grace_> hey there
<grace_> i know moodle is available in synaptic but has anyone used or actually know that its there
<grace_> anyone here ever use moodle
<grace_> for a course of some kind
<JaneW> coolio_za: indeed, it's great acknowledgement and recognition for you all - well done and keep it up.
<JaneW> highvoltage: only after Dapper, pour quoi (why)?
<highvoltage> grace_: yep, http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/moodle
<highvoltage> JaneW: current edubuntu isn't quite ready for us yet, we're not ready for it either.
<JaneW> highvoltage: fair enough
<highvoltage> JaneW: sound and even simple local device access (such as floppy access) is important for us
<JaneW> highvoltage: did you see we have sound sorted on LTSP now :))
<highvoltage> edubuntu has no support for that atm.
<JaneW> right
<highvoltage> that's in dapper, though :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes local storage is the other thing we are sorting
<JaneW> nod
<highvoltage> dapper will be real nice for the tuxlabs.
* JaneW is very impressed with Breezy on the whole though, the improvements are great. I am running the edubuntu desktop now as well and am really enjoying it
<highvoltage> it will make our lices much easier on this side.
<highvoltage> nice!
<JaneW> you have lice?
<highvoltage> haha
<JaneW> ;)
<highvoltage> lives :)
* JaneW will stay away from that side of 12 Plein street
<highvoltage> hehe. well, your side has a funny smell, especially upstairs.
<juliux> JaneW, hi
<mhz> hi all
<zakame> hey mhz 
<mhz> hi zakame 
<highvoltage> hi there
<mhz> yahoo highvoltage 
<highvoltage> google mhz
<mhz> altavista Mr. Carter
<highvoltage> excite Mr. Hernandez
<zakame> beagle all
<highvoltage> indeed.
<mhz> for me Google is the only one ruling
<mhz> :)
<mhz> highvoltage: any easy and quick way to know the exact number of education oriented packages on current release?
<mhz> I found a wiki url but I guess is very outdated
<highvoltage> mhz: not that i can think of
<ogra> mhz, you mean the stuff edubuntu contains ? or all apps that ar available in ubuntu ?
<mhz> ogra: hmm, the edubuntu only stuff, and hopefully, only the educational stuff that is currently on breezy and the ones that will be for dapper
<mhz> ogra: I am preparing "training" for IT guys who may install and admin edubuntu on schools and a diff training for teachers who will use edubuntu
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSwList
<ogra> thats the desktop software
<mhz> ogra: is it updated
<ogra> i just created it
<ogra> it wont change much for next release
<mhz> hehehe, ok
<mhz> ogra: last week I mentioned to JaneW that some teachers (esp. pitux) and I were planing to have some sort of respository for Edubuntu users. This rep. is aimed to provide excercises and educational contents for teachers/students to use with their edubuntu applications
<ogra> fine
<mhz> ogra: the idea, in the simplest way, is to 'package' this so you endup apt-get install math_primary_excercises.deb
<ogra> math-primary-excercises-ch ?
<ogra> err cl
<mhz> yup, but in case of Sciences, I'd say they are language independant
<mhz> (most of them)
<mhz> but, yes
<ogra> i think if there is some explanationary text you are lost :)
<mhz> the idea is in a mid-future we have those in diff language
<mhz> hehee, indeed
<mhz> for instance, Keduca lets you use tests via http
<mhz> I mean, they are located remotely
<mhz> with this repo. Teachers would gain some sort of 'contribution points'
<mhz> and we could provide some incentives
<Katsumoto> this might be a weird question to you but, is Edubuntu also suitable for home use...to learn how to work with it? or would you recommend the regular Ubuntu distribution?
<mhz> Katsumoto: I use it instead ubuntu in my house
<mhz> Katsumoto: my kids love it
<ogra> Katsumoto, it has a workstation install mode for home usage :)
<ogra> Katsumoto, http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
<Katsumoto> ohk thank you :)
<mhz> Katsumoto: although I installed server-mode (edubuntu potential) I rarely use it
<mhz> but it's good when other people want to give linux a try
<mhz> ogra: so JaneW asked to talk to you
<Katsumoto> indeed...I want my parents+little brother to learn how to use it
<mhz> ogra: maybe because she feels you are the one to tell how possible this is to be implemented in edubuntu
<Katsumoto> think I'll perform this network for a while in case I have any more q's :)
<ogra> mhz, i'm not sure we can provide a ton of content, but as long as it stays at a reasonable size thats fine
<mhz> Katsumoto: if your 'server' is over 1GHz and 512 MB, they could even try it with their stations connected to yours
<mhz> Katsumoto: my 'server' is a thin laptop we connect my wife's laptop with.
<Katsumoto> ohk cool :) might be an option indeed
<Katsumoto> though, the machine I'm on now uses x640-bit windows version
<ogra> mhz, actually my initial idea was to have a library server providing teaching content, but mark wants to see a bigger community before even thinking about that
<mhz> ogra: we do not need to provide it in the CD releases, just have it available for apt-getting after install
<ogra> ...i guess
<Katsumoto> will it work together? as in network settings and such
<mhz> Katsumoto: rephrase that, please
<Katsumoto> hmk, the machine I'm on now has win xp prof x64-bit running...
<Katsumoto> so if I install edubuntu on the other pc that's connected to this one
<Katsumoto> will it work together
<mhz> ogra: so, can we count on with some edubuntu resources? how could we start this?
<ogra> just package it :)
<mhz> Katsumoto: samba should do the trivk
<mhz> trick
<Katsumoto> ah yes oke :)
<ogra> provide me access to the source package and i'll inspect it ...
<ogra> ... if its fine, i'll upload it
<mhz> ogra: ok, but lower level questions are: how do we do it? I mean, we create bunch of exercises (example) in each application specific format. Then what?
<Katsumoto> I might even switch to Linux fully, since I find this windows x64-bit release a bit crappy.
<Katsumoto> lack of drivers and such
<mhz> Katsumoto: windows will always be crappy
<Katsumoto> true that :P
<mhz> it's their development process that sucks
<mhz> just find out how many times they have said "Now, this is all fixed"
<mhz> and problems still there
<Katsumoto> and yet bring out another critical fix, yes
<Katsumoto> heh
<mhz> that's my point
<ogra> mhz, fo kvoctrain addons, i'd just call the package kvoctrain-exercises-cl :)
<ogra> just make a data package for each app...
<mhz> PLUS, if I use a Personal Computer (hence PC), I want it to use it for whatever I want to, I do not want to have prohibitions of any kind.
<mhz> Palladium will kill my liberty
<ogra> we could put a edubuntu-content package on top...
<Katsumoto> lol, I wonder howmuch prohibitions there will be in windows vista
<mhz> ogra: aaaah
* Katsumoto hides
<mhz> ok, so all we need to start with is designing excercises and you'll take care of them?
<mhz> .oO(it's ok but It seems TOO unfair you do all the job)
<mhz> Katsumoto: hehehe
<Katsumoto> :p
<ogra> mhz, i can teach you the packaging stuff its very easy ...
<mhz> ogra: cool and more fair
<Katsumoto> ok, thanks for the info..I'm off to school :)
<mhz> bye Katsumoto 
<mhz> ogra: so, let me start with some exercises and get back to you when done so we can give it a test-try
<mhz> dry-test?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> as you like :)
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> BTW, my friends stickers sucked
<ogra> :(
<mhz> i need to give higher resolution and use a diff ink
<mhz> or laser printer?
<mhz> :D
<mhz> BTW, some teacher have asked me for simulators
<ogra> simulators ?
<mhz> yup
<mhz> like children who need to know i.e. how fast could be "cell reproduction"
<mhz> given certain parameters
<mhz> how much area would an atomic bomb cover
<mhz> stuff like that
<mhz> stuff you do not want to have a lab for
<mhz> :)
<ogra> ah
<mhz> or based on many schools needs, they can't afford a LAb
<mhz> so, a computer lab could do the trick
<mhz> ogra: also, some teachers hav asked me why so many KDE apps if default desktop is GNOME?
<mhz> why not KDE instead
<ogra> because its way harder for me to maintain then ...
<ogra> feel free to develop a KDE based version
<ogra> we dont have the amount of KDE developers in ubuntu to help along with stuff...
<ogra> in fact we only have one ... and he's busy with building kubuntu...
<mhz> heheheh
<mhz> who?
<ogra> additionally i wouldnt want to work on a kde desktop... i'm hoping for someone to join if there is real demand...
<ogra> Riddell
<mhz> ok
<mhz> I may talk with KDE chilean developers 
<mhz> (i guess they're 3 or 4)
<ogra> they are free to derive from edubuntu and make a kedubuntu :)
<mhz> anyways, if it were my decision, I would use a very light desktop, considering LA hardware standard in schools
<mhz> or even, Desktop-Independant
<ogra> but the tweakage and changes are very gnome centric... and will get even more gnome centric in the next releases
<mhz> oh
<ogra> local device support will work through hal/dbus/gnome-volume-manager/ltspfs (so i can guarantte it works like in ubuntu) 
<ogra> sound support in dapper will be esound based and move to gstreamer transports in dapper+1
<mhz> hmm, so maybe a healthier way of installing would be to install but ommit GNOME desktop installation?
<ogra> the right way would be to make KDE talking to these apps ;)
<ogra> thats actually what Riddell does (or tries to do ) for kubuntu
<ogra> so you only need to maintain one set of apps below the desktop
<mhz> how about other lighter desktops? will they talk (have they ever?) to those apps?
<ogra> not sure what the xubuntu team plans in this direction
<ogra> but xfce is able to talk to esound
<ogra> and if you use gnome-volume-manager and nautilus for xfce, you will have all the automounting magic for local devices
<mhz> hehehe, I meant real lighter
<mhz> WMaker or FvWM or fluxbox
<ogra> openbox
<mhz> too
<ogra> you would provide something like that to kids ?
<mhz> ahahha, see what henrik has done: http://www.theopencd.org/files/moinmoin/1.3.4-2-MMDE/MMDE-install2.png
<mhz> hmm, yes. I can commit to tweak those desktops in order to have them look esp. for kids
<mhz> I can't fight the fact LA schools are very poor
<mhz> .oO(well, in LA there are only opposites. So other school have LOTS of money)
<janimo> does edubuntu not use gdm?
<janimo> I saw a ldm which seemed to be a ltsp dm
<mhz> janimo: GDM is used on localhost (server)
<mhz> LDM is LTSP Display Manager
<mhz> therefore, clients use it
<ogra> magnon, hey 
<ganhongsen> hi how to make ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem permanent so I don't have to type it everytime I login?
<ganhongsen> hi how to make ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem permanent so I don't have to type it everytime I login?
#edubuntu 2006-11-13
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserAway> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hey LaserAway
<moquist> sbalneav: hiya
<moquist> sbalneav: I'm trying to think of an even-trade sort of thing I can do to get you to shave off your mustache next time I see you. ;)
<sbalneav> lol
<moquist> sbalneav: for example, I could *wear* a mustache...not sure if that would pursuade you.
<moquist> It might pursuade you that I should either shave or have a beard, but nothing in between, anyway. ;)
<sbalneav> Hmmm beard.
<sbalneav> greybeard
<sbalneav> greybeard0
<sbalneav> KEN THOMPSON!!!
<moquist> Sorry, we don't have that beard here. We checked on the shelves and under the counter, and it simply isn't to be found.
<sbalneav> LaserAway: Did you know who YOU missed out on seeing?
<sbalneav> KEN THOMPSON!!!
<moquist> LaserAway: I'll give you a hint...don't read the previous post from sbalneav...
<moquist> heh; that timing works either way, I guess. :)
<moquist> Ken seems like a really nice guy who would probably prefer to be mostly left alone, but who is so good-natured that he puts up with all the attention anyway.
<sbalneav> That's why I mostly kept quiet,until the end when we got onto chess.
<LaserJock> RichEd already spilled the beans to me
<sbalneav> Wonder what it's like to be the ....errr.... Keith Richards of the computer world.
<sbalneav> No
<sbalneav> Umm
<sbalneav> Little Richard
<sbalneav> Ohh
<LaserJock> :-)
<sbalneav> Bill Haley
* sbalneav tries to come up with a suitable rock-and-roll analogy for KEN THOMPSON!!!
* LaserJock is green with envy
<LaserJock> alas my boss was already mad enough at me for skipping 1 day
<moquist> Jimmy Page and Paul McCartney come to mind; Elvis seems more appropriate and inappropriate at the same time.
<LaserJock> mhm
<sbalneav> Therefore, Elvis is perfect.
<sbalneav> KEN THOMPSON!!! == Elvis
<LaserJock> I hadn't even heard of him until RichEd mentioned him
<LaserJock> quite cool to be that kind of guy
<LaserJock> well, I've had a chance to play around with alacarte and edubuntu menus
<sbalneav> KEN THOMPSON!!! sat down with DENNIS RICHIE!!! one day, and said, "Hmmm, what do I want my operating system to look like?..."
<sbalneav> And because of their decisions, I DON'T have to administer Windows for a living :)
<sbalneav> \o/
<Amaranth> LaserJock: heh, even _I_ was there for dinner with KEN THOMPSON!!!1
<Amaranth> :)
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> well, you probably have more in common with him 
<LaserJock> I'm just a chemist with an Ubuntu addiction
<Amaranth> I'm just a fanboy with commit access. ;)
<moquist> Amaranth: ya where? who are you? (/who was not sufficiently informative)
<sbalneav> In this channel, by popular assent, KEN THOMPSON!!! Will always be spelled in all caps, with 3 exclamation marks, as befits the Elvis of the Information Technology world :)
<Amaranth> moquist: where do i have commit access? gnome cvs and beryl svn
<moquist> nonono, you said you were there for that dinner.
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> Travis Watkins
<moquist> I just don't know which face you have. :)
<Amaranth> I was sitting next to whiprush (Jorge)
<moquist> Yeah, /who told me your name...
<moquist> Hmm. OK.
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/me.jpg minus hair
<moquist> Ah! I remember you now.
<Amaranth> i don't remember you ;)
* moquist high-fives Amaranth for being at dinner with KEN THOMPSON!!!
* LaserJock scowls in the corner, " *I* didn't get to have dinner with KEN THOMPSON!!!"
<moquist> I'm currently the 6th and 8th hits when you search images.google.com for 'moquist'
<Amaranth> oh, right
<Amaranth> i just found a picture :P
<Amaranth> didn't you talk about software freedom day on wednesday?
<moquist> Oh, and #12.
<moquist> Yep, I talk about SFD quite a bit. ;)
<LaserJock> is it a specific day?
<moquist> SFD will always be on the third Saturday in September.
<moquist> softwarefreedomday.org
<LaserJock> oh cool
<moquist> LaserJock: sign up for the team-contacts email list and we'll let you know when things get rolling for'07
<moquist> http://mail.sf-day.org/lists/listinfo/team-contacts
<LaserJock> is there a reason for it being on the third Saturday in September? or should I just keep reading
<moquist> not a bad idea to keep reading, but the basic idea is that we're coordinating a global effort to celebrate FOSS on (and/or near) one particular day to maximize general synergy, cooperation, impact, attention, press, general warm-fuzzies, etc.
<LaserJock> it's kinda easy to remember as Chemistry Day is on October 23rd I think
<Amaranth> LaserJock: mole day?
<LaserJock> wahooo
<LaserJock> we but on some activities here
<LaserJock> s/but/put/
<LaserJock> that week is National Chemistry week
<LaserJock> we did some chemistry demonstrations at a high school and middle school
<jbrefort> LaserJock, ping?
<LaserJock> jbrefort: pong
<jbrefort> I have hopefully fixed the toolbar visibility issue
<LaserJock> awesome
<jbrefort> next development series release within two weeks
<LaserJock> ok, I'll have some color schemes by then
<LaserJock> I just want to add some sort of labeling
<LaserJock> via glade file
<jbrefort> great
<LaserJock> jbrefort: how will 0.8 come about?
<LaserJock> is it when 0.7 is looking stable?
<LaserJock> or is separate
<jbrefort> don't know yet, I would like april or may 2007, but we need goffice-0.4.0
<jbrefort> of course, 0.7 must be stable before and docs updated (or written)
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm trying to figure out what version we can put in Ubuntu Feisty
<LaserJock> we have goffice-0.3.0
<jbrefort> yes, but that one is quite unstable
<jbrefort> and I don't want to have a stable release depend on an unstable version of any library
<jbrefort> it would be a problem for most distribs (except ubuntu, apparently)
<jbrefort> note that this will also block abiword-2.6 release
<LaserJock> jbrefort: yeah, unfortunately I'm not sure what to do with the situation
<LaserJock> I had thought about creating a seperate goffice-0.2 package
<jbrefort> branch for 0.8 before Feisty and publish a beta or rc release, somethingg as 0.7.9x
<LaserJock> mhm
<jbrefort> if it is beta, it can depend on 0.3.x imho
<jbrefort> the plan might be 0.7.4 in november, 0.7.5 in february and the freeze and branch
<jbrefort> so that 0.7.90 might be available in march
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, we'll try to get things as updated as we can in Debian
<LaserJock> and then I'll try to work out the situation in Ubuntu
<jbrefort> that's wise
<LaserJock> Daniel emailed today about it and bodr
<LaserJock> so I think we'll get some somewhere :-)
<jbrefort> ok, we might also discuss on #gchemutils at irc.gimp.net (not a permanent channel, no bot)
<stgraber> good morning
<juliux> morging all
<SimonAnibal> Anyone here know anything about upstart? When I install Edgy on one of my Dells here, it doesn't show the new upstart screen during boot. Is that normal?
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> howz it going in edubuntu and
<stgraber> hi
<cbx33> land
<cbx33> ping ogra
<jsgotangco> hi
<SimonAnibal> howdy
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> hey bddebian 
<cbx33> hey guys
<pygi> hello cbx33 
<cbx33> hey pygi
<cbx33> I've been ill and I'm a little out of the loop
<cbx33> how are things in edubuntu land
<cbx33> hey rodarvus 
<pygi> cbx33, good are things , my exams arent tho :P
<rodarvus> hi there
<rodarvus> hi cbx33!
<cbx33> oh why what's up?
<cbx33> howz it going rodarvus 
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<pygi> cbx33, I failed every single exam so far because I have to work on libburn, etc,, etc?:)
<cbx33> whaaaa?
<cbx33> dude that's crazy
<cbx33> I know libburn is important to you but exams are way more important
<pygi> cbx33, ah, well :P
<pygi> cbx33, but libburn got multi session implementation :P
<stgraber> hi
<Daynah> hello!
<Daynah> So uh I'm a college student and the tech students and I (a biology major who just likes linux) are going to try to refurbish some computers and distribute them to some poor schools and daycare centers with edubuntu, and the local homeless shelter with ubuntu
<Daynah> ...it's icy slow in here
<Daynah> has anyone tried such an endeavour? there are many charity places online, but they all look a bit shady.
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ^^
<Burgwork> just a sec, phone
<cbx33> LaserJock, hey dude
<LaserJock> hi RichEd cbx33 etc.
<nixternal> oy!
<LaserJock> what?
<nixternal> nothing
<nixternal> jeesh, you can't even oy no more
<nixternal> see what happens when dems get elected
<nixternal> there goes the free speach
<nixternal> speech too
<LaserJock> nixternal: haha
<nixternal> ;p
<Burgwork> right
<nixternal> shush
<nixternal> we are learning
<nixternal> nice DW post btw Burgwork
<Burgwork> apparently I am famous
<LaserJock> DW?
<Burgwork> wonder if Ladislav realizes that the Corey Burger who wrote that is the same Corey Burger who just purchased advertising for Userful on DW
<Burgwork> Distrowatch
<nixternal> lol
<LaserJock> haha
<Burgwork> "Ubuntu's Corey Burger has also voiced his concerns."
<Burgwork> linking to my "freedom vs. spiny cube" blog post
<LaserJock> hmm, this Novell things seems to be getting most of the comments
<LaserJock> it'd be much easier to write them off if they didn't contribute cool things to the Linux community
<Burgwork> http://www.nuxified.org/blog/ubuntu_down_the_drain
<Burgwork> We are getting pounded in the press
<nixternal> Burgwork: and it is only starting
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> the really sad part is that every other spec is really cool
<Burgwork> it is a more a matter of communication and marketing
<nixternal> but i will laugh at all of them though when by the grace of god we just happen to cause nvidia and ati to work on providing open source or free solutions though
<Burgwork> you have read my blog entry. Shipping binary drivers is not going to help that goal
<nixternal> it doesn't matte which linux distro i use, im always going binary with nvidia and ati
<nixternal> otherwise tuxracer is horrid
<Burgwork> and tuxracer is the most important decision in choosing a distro
<Burgwork> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, it isn't in ubuntu
<Burgwork> yes it is
<Burgwork> ppcracer
<Burgwork> ppracer, rather
<nixternal> planetpenguin-racer
* stgraber will use the free driver as soon as they will provide a minimal 3D acceleration
<stgraber> but for my current use, it's not possible to decently use my desktop without it
<stgraber> (even watching a video is horrible with the free driver on my laptop :) (ati x300 and 1280x800))
<Burgwork> interesting
<Burgwork> that should work
<cbx33> yeh dragging a window was horrible on mine
<Burgwork> hmm, that nuxified article links to my blog as well
<nixternal> lol
<LaserJock> Burgwork: you da man ;-)
<LaserJock> tbh, I'm fairly conflicted over it
<LaserJock> If they are going to do it I think they should at least give a choice
<LaserJock> sometimes the binary drivers are not the best
<Burgwork> binary drivers are bad, period
<Burgwork> the correct place to offer this choice is under the display properties dialog
<Burgwork> tell the user: 3D Rendering Enabled|Disabled
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> for sure it removes a whole lot of bargaining power
<LaserJock> but if you've given up on opensource ATI or Nvidia drivers then it doesn't seem so bad
<Burgwork> but ATI is literally about to open source some of their stuff
<Burgwork> and nouveau is coming along
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> I am surprised by it
<LaserJock> considering the people who were discussing it
<Burgwork> everybody was against binary drivers except mark and the beryl people, apparently
<Burgwork> including mdz and mjg59
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> I had other sessions to go to so I wasn't in on it
#edubuntu 2006-11-14
<count> Anybody around?
<pygi> sure
<count> hi!
<pygi> hey :)
<count> I work for a school district in Virginia, US, and we're looking at possibly donating a large # (thousands) of older desktop PC's to our more needy students
<count> we're an inner-city/urban district, with about 80% of our kids getting free lunch
<count> Currently the PC's all have Win95 or Win98 on them
<count> I'm pushing to distribute edubuntu
<count> almost none of them can handle XP, and 95/98 are old and unsupported anymore
<Burgwork> well, you are going to want to go with Xubuntu
<pygi> indeed
<Burgwork> I would create a custom kickstart script that installed Xubuntu plus the educational apps
<count> That's exactly what I was going to ask ;)
<count> Kickstart is the preferred method of mass deploying ubuntu?
<Burgwork> it is the sanest, yes
<count> virtually all of these boxes have NICs, so that's not a problem
<Burgwork> the Ubuntu kickstart is not exactly like the RH one
<count> I assume there's wiki docs on ubuntu kickstart?
<Burgwork> yes, somewhere
<count> haha
<count> a couple of concerns that were voiced were printer support and dialup internet support
<Burgwork> printers are not a major issue
<count> (although I'm trying to get the local cable co to donate reduced cost low-speed cable modems)
<count> ok
<count> I've got tons of linux server experience
<count> but almost zilch on desktops
<Burgwork> dialup is a beast
<Burgwork> there are a few tools that Ubuntu doesn't ship by default to handle them
<Burgwork> winmodems are a headache
<count> hrm
<count> Is there a compat. list of non-headache inducing stuff?
<count> we can just distribute that and say 'buy one of these if you want one'
<Burgwork> not really
<count> there are no modems currently in any of the machines
<count> haha
<count> any external modem should work without issue right?
<Burgwork> I would try and get some cable modem stuff
<count> or is that no longer true
<count> Yeah, I'm defnitely pushing that hard
<Burgwork> ie: avoid dialup
<count> how about DSL/PPPoE support?
<count> is that part of netmanager?
<Burgwork> pppoe can do that
<Burgwork> not yet part of Network Manager
<Burgwork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<Burgwork> I would have the systems auto update themselves
<count> did much change with the edgy release?
<Burgwork> no idea, sorry
<Burgwork> I looked for newer manuals
<count> I'll assume not :)
<count> if so, I can update those docs as I figure out
<count> Yeah, auto update is a definite
<Burgwork> asking our lead dev right now
<Burgwork> I would also get the kids involved
<Burgwork> cheap labour
<Burgwork> plus the amazing learning experience
<count> I'm not certain how feasible that would be at this scale
<count> although that's a good idea
<Burgwork> with thousands, you are going to drown otherwise
<count> we mgith do some 'family computer install nights' or something
<Burgwork> where are the computers coming from
<Burgwork> ?
<count> the schools
<count> we're upgrading
<count> but the hardware still WORKS, it's just doesnt' meet our state requirements for 'viable' PCs
<Burgwork> ah
<count> has to have X ram, X cpu to run the state standardized testing applications
<count> basically, XP capable PC's
<count> of which, these arent :)
<Burgwork> indeed
<count> most only have 128MB of ram
<count> although we might combine some so we can ship out 256MB of ram on some systems
<count> I'm still loking at the logistics/numbers
<Burgwork> you are going to have a bunch of dead hardware
<count> yeah
<count> well, we have that anyways
<Burgwork> so you can cannabilize as needed
<count> That's what Iw as thinking
<Burgwork> machines need to be cleaned, tested and have their harddrives wiped
<Burgwork> that is all stuff kids can do
<Burgwork> by kids, I mean teenagers
<count> Teenagers, or parents
<Burgwork> both, actually
<count> I bet I could get a decent draw for both, as a community outreach type thing
<Burgwork> your going to need space, lots of it
<count> I have 5 highschools :)
<count> cafeterias seat hundreds at a time
<count> the only problem is power and network cabling
<count> heh
<Burgwork> yes
<count> but again, I can make that happen
<Burgwork> a project of this size is likely to take some time
<count> especially if we simply do a series of family nights
<Burgwork> maybe months
<count> do 50 or so a weekend for a few months
<Burgwork> if you have a permanent space, you can do things at night, plus don't have to waste time setting up and tearing down
<Burgwork> you will need to rent an air compressor
<Burgwork> or find one
* count crate of canned air
<count> hahaha
<Burgwork> have you talked to your local LUG or computer users group about space and volunteers?
<count> not yet
<Burgwork> they are good resources
<count> I still have some more footwork to do within the district
<count> Yeah, I know
<Burgwork> also get the highschool CS teachers on board
<count> that's who I was originally planning on using for installs
<count> but the more I think about it
<count> the more I like the family outreach thing
<count> for a bunch of reasons
<Burgwork> they have the skills to handle students/kids and have the interest
<count> Done this before? 
<Burgwork> planned bits and pieces, dealt with kids
<Burgwork> nothing as large a scale as you propose
<count> ah
<count> ok
<count> I've got a bit to work with now
<count> thanks for the ideas :)
<count> time for dinner!
<Burgwork> keep in touch
<count> will do!
<Burgwork> hey Amaranth_
<Burgwork> enjoy MTV?
<flowrobot> hi - is the edubuntu install cd (not the live one) the same as the ubuntu alternate cd? i need an install disc that doesn't use much RAM, like the ubuntu alternate cd ...
<bimberi> flowrobot: yes, it has a text mode installer like the ubuntu alternate
<flowrobot> bimberi: thanks!
<bimberi> flowrobot: yw :)
<LaserJock> morning RichEd and jbrefort 
<jbrefort> hi LaserJock 
<jmg> hi
<pygi> hey jack_wyt 
<pygi> jmg even :P
<jmg> has anyone experience installing an edubuntu-server via debootstrap? 
<jmg> hi pygi
<jack_wyt> hi pygi
<jmg> i am trying to install an edubuntu-server as a xen-domain therefore I cannot use the installer from the cd
<jmg> do you guys have any idea what the installer is doing despite installing the packages?
<pygi> jmg, haven't installed edu on xen, never
<pygi> jmg, grub, setting up ltsp, bla bla/
<pygi> ?
<jmg> xen itself is not the problem,
<jmg> setting up ltsp? 
<jmg> what is there to do?
<pygi> well, build client chroot, ta ta da etc?
<jmg> how can i trigger the build of the chroot by hand
<jmg> ?
<jmg> pygi, thanks for your help so far
<pygi> jmg, sudo ltsp-build-client?
<pygi> then you need to reload the ssh keys for ltsp
<jmg> perhaps, i was unsure what the differences between standard ltsp and edubuntu are
<jmg> i will try that
<pygi> oki ^_^
<jmg> thanks a lot
<pygi> you are welcome :)
<cbx33> grrr...
<cbx33> anyone know about jabber?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines working :) (or was before)
<cbx33> Kamping_Kaiser: is that jabber?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbx33, yes. but i can test now (its off atm)
<cbx33> I have a problem with the crypt libs I think
<cbx33> exec: 1: crypto_drv: not found
<cbx33> anyone heard of it
<cbx33> one ubuntu box is fine, the other doesn't work :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( i'mi not connected via cryp to any networks, so i cant help on taht
<cbx33> ok
<bddebian> Heya
<sbalneav> Morning all
<stgraber> hi
<cbx33> hey stgraber 
* stgraber was watching the Java licence change announcment
<cbx33> coool
<LaserJock> RichEd | sbalneav: ping
<pygi> hello everyone
<stgraber> hi
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Pong
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I need to you check over my spec in just one sec
<sbalneav> Sure.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDynamicMenus
<sbalneav> Got it.  I'm just doing a database dump at the moment, gimme about 15 minutes.
<pygi> hey ogra and HedgeMage  ^_^
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Looks cool
<pygi> sbalneav, I know I'm gonna bother again, but do you by any chance have access to Rainbow books? :P
* pygi knows he doesn't, but just has to ask :-/
<sbalneav> Rainbow books?
<sbalneav> Is it a book chain?
<pygi> sbalneav, collection of books with standards related to optical medias
<sbalneav> No, I don't.  Can these things be ordered at Amazon?
<pygi> sbalneav, sadly not, and they cost quite a lot
<pygi> Those books are way too important for me :'(
<sbalneav> Got a link to where they CAN be purchased?
<sbalneav> You know, maybe you can apply to LinuxFund.org for funding to buy a copy of the books.
<pygi> sbalneav, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Books
<pygi> I doubt anybody would fund me
<pygi> those books would help with development so much
* pygi will stop now, and go back to implementation, sorry
<sbalneav> Why wouldn't someone fund you?  Heck, maybe canonical would do it.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I'm going to mark it for review
<sbalneav> How much we talking here?  $2000?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Mark away, big daddy-o
<pygi> sbalneav, we're talking one book 5k$ if I'm not mistaken
<pygi> sbalneav, but I have to look into it
<sbalneav> pygi: Why don't you actually get some prices, and when you do, talk to me.  You're doing something important to the community, so perhaps the community should pony up a little cash to help you out.  Like I say, if it's not too expensive, Canonical may be willing to do it.
<pygi> sbalneav, sorry, network problems
<sbalneav> pygi: Why don't you actually get some prices, and when you do, talk to me.  You're doing something important to the community, so perhaps the community should pony up a little cash to help you out.  Like I say, if it's not too expensive, Canonical may be willing to do it.
<LaserJock> 5k for 1 book? and I thought chemistry textbooks were expensive ;-)
<pygi> sbalneav, but it is expensive. that's the whole point :P
<pygi> sbalneav, problem I see with that is that nobody is willing/able to contribute to libburn, and nobody seems to be interested in sponsoring anything, but oh well :P
<sbalneav> pygi: Yeah, but if you don't ASK, then you'll never know.
<sbalneav> I'd say if you need all 15 books, chances are slim.  If you need 1 book at $5k, then your chances get a lot better.
<pygi> sbalneav, true ... for example both Joerg and Andy have access to prototype drives, spec drafts of new tech (that's how andy implemented blu ray already),etc, etc
<pygi> I have none :P
<sbalneav> Another possibility is contacting one of the drive manufacturers, and see if THEY'll sponser you with some prototypes, docs, etc.
<sbalneav> I'm sure that's what Joerg did.
<pygi> I thought of that already ... I don't think that can happen :P I'm no one important ^_^
<pygi> sbalneav, joerg just works for fraunhoffer :P
<sbalneav> So, what, Joerg is?
<pygi> that gives him instant power :P
<sbalneav> Pshaw
<sbalneav> I'm some administrator from Legal Aid Manitoba, and a guy who's been to freakin' SPACE flies ME all over the world to help HIM with his linux distro,
<sbalneav> You're as important as you choose to make yourself.
<sbalneav> Heck, I met KEN THOMPSON!!!
<sbalneav> If I can do it, ANYONE can.
<sbalneav> You can get a helluva lot of stuff in life by just askin' nice. :)
<pygi> perhaps, but the drive vendors aren't willing to share much :P
<sbalneav> But you haven't ASKED yet, so how do you know?
<sbalneav> What's a drive to a drive vendor? 20 bucks their cost?
<pygi> sbalneav, dunno, but specs and prototypes are more important :P
<pygi> sbalneav, I can try to ask vendors, but I don't even know who to ask or whatever
<pygi> we'll see how the situation evolves
<sbalneav> Well, get a list of exactly what you need first.
<Burgwork> pygi: it isn't hard, just call up the customer support, explain what you want and bounce your way up the chain
<sbalneav> Then, we'll start asking around.
<Burgwork> I might be able to get you something as well
<pygi> Burgwork, I can try, true
<pygi> sbalneav, right, I'll have to write notes of what I need
<pygi> once I get to write it down, we talk about which vendor to contact
<pygi> LaserJock, how much are chem text-books? :P
<LaserJock> $100-$150 generally
<pygi> that's cheap if we compare to this books :P
<LaserJock> mhm
<pygi> but right, not cheap :P
<pygi> I should get back to implementation, rather then talking :P
<Spec> hey ... I'm having some problems with my edgy-edubuntu server
<Spec> I think it's nfs related...it boots, does dhcp/tftpboot, then it fails mounting /root
<Spec> and drops me in a root shell, if I type: mount 192.168.42.254(server):/opt/ltsp/i386 /root
<Spec> I get: mount: RPC: Timed out\nmount: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor\nmount: Mounting 192.168.42.254:/opt/ltsp/i386 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<Spec> and I get the same error on boot
<Spec> anyone familiar with this issue?
<Spec> !seen ogre
<ubotu> I haven't seen ogre recently
<LaserJock> ogre?
<Spec> isn't ogre the main dev?
<Spec> bah, ogra
<Spec> spelling defeats me
<RichEd> hi LaserJock sbalneav pygi mhz 
<pygi> hey RichEd 
<stgraber> hi
* cafuego is fairly sure you don't want to mount it on /root anyway
<RichEd> hi stgraber :)
<mhz> hi RichEd, long time it has been
<RichEd> yep ... busy at conference now ... another one last week ... and another one next week 
<pygi> RichEd, and one more later on =)
<pygi> but brb ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-11-15
<LaserJock> ogra: I'll have a denemo merge for you shortly
<ogra> LaserJock, see feisty-changes ...
<ogra> sorry ...
<ogra> did we talk about it before ? 
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, I said that I was going to work on some
<LaserJock> but I didn't tell you which ones
<ogra> ah, k 
<LaserJock> I was waiting until you got back to Germany
<ogra> the tux* packages are still on merges.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> mind if I tackle them?
<ogra> not at all 
<ogra>  dont like them ;)
<LaserJock> what about gcompris?
<ogra> isnt on mom ...
<ogra> hmm, but should be ... weird
<LaserJock> I thought it was
<LaserJock> last changed by me
<ogra> ah
<ogra> thats why my search for ogra doesnt find it
<LaserJock> hehe
<ogra> :)
<ogra> looks trivial
<LaserJock> I just wish the .orig.tar.gz wasn't so huge
* pygi just did a major update on package mess of Brasero
<ogra> its as always the pythin versin stuff and the dropping of the sourndfiles from the Makefiles
<ogra> it can keep all ubuntu changes
<ogra> ergh, or not ...
<ogra> thats  brandnew upstream ... 
<ogra> *a
<LaserJock> yep
<ogra> i think i'll keep that one for home ...
<ogra> blocking all bandwith during travel isnt nice ...
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> ogra: did you already do kino?
<ogra> nope
<pygi> LaserJock, what's to do with kino?
<ogra> infinity usually does it, it has a bunch of udev rules etc, i havent talked to him yet
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> pygi: merges/syncs
<pygi> LaserJock, oh, that :)
<LaserJock> ogra: ok then, I'll go after tux*
* ulinskie invites everybody to go to #iosn
<pygi> ulinskie, why would we? :)
<ulinskie> its the channel of international open source network... we are having a conference
<ulinskie> here in manila
<ulinskie> foss@work
<ulinskie> topic is customizing livecd
<pygi> I'm nowhere manila :P
<pygi> near*
<LaserJock> cbx33: what are you doing up?
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> trying to intal the latest beta nvidia driver
<pygi> heh :P
<pygi> I have to translate 30 pages of text english --> croatian, build 5 packages tonight, and fix two bugs in libburn
<pygi> I have 4 hours to do that :P
<pygi> hello bddebian 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra.. oh... hes awol
<lilduckling> anyone here use gcompris?
<juliux> RichEd-1, morning
<pips1> hi, is there a meeting or not?
<pips1> doesn't look like it
<Petaris> anyone know of a way I can dissable all graphical shutdowns
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you mean?
<Petaris> Kamping_Kaiser: I am having an issue where students (on an ltsp system) can shutdown the server
<Petaris> they are doing it by means of the xfce shutdown button
<Kamping_Kaiser> really? werid
<Petaris> so I want shutdowns to be done via root and command line only
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant help with that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> certainly odd
<Petaris> annoying to
<Petaris> right now I don't think that they know they are downing the server
<Petaris> but if they find out the will really attack it
<Kamping_Kaiser> off the top of my head /etc/inittab or /etc/X11 for posible ways to disable it, but how i couldnt tell you
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :(*
<Petaris> I have the button hidden but at least one has figured out how to add it back in
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> this should be listed as a bug for edubuntu I guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> edubuntu+xfce yes
<Petaris> well, at least when running the ltsp server
<bronze> ping:  does edubunt live cd have gcompris on it?
<bddebian> Howdy
<bronze> hi,   does anyone knoe if the edubunt live cd has gcompris on it?
<bronze> know :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey there bddebian
<pygi> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi pygi
<pygi> ogra, poke for a sec? :)
<pygi> k, I guess not
<rexykiko> how is LTSP doing on edgy?
<rexykiko> I used it on breezy and it was really finicky
<Burgwork> how so?
<rexykiko> it was doubtful whether it would work when installed properly
<rexykiko> and worked very different from traditional LTSP
<Burgwork> there has a been a lot of work done and "traditional LTSP" is, as of now, ubuntu's LTSP
<rexykiko> is it installed by default, or is there setup infolved?
<rexykiko> involved*
<stgraber> Hello everyone
<pygi> hey stgraber 
<LaserJock> hi ogra
<ogra> hi
<LaserJock> ogra: did you happen to have a chance to read the menu spec?
<LaserJock> I marked it as "Review"
<ogra> not yet, my worktime is *very* limited and focused during the conference
<LaserJock> oh, the all hands is still going on?
<ogra> until the end of the week ... then we all travel back ...
<ogra> (then i'm preparing for th eedulinux conf where i'm spending the weekend after allhands)
<LaserJock> oh man
#edubuntu 2006-11-16
<ogra> LaserJock, any news on the tux* front ?
<LaserJock> ah, not yet
<LaserJock> I'll work on that some tonight
<LaserJock> got a lot of MOTU and work stuff to do as well today
<ogra> oki, i'll start on some now, gcompris is done ....
<LaserJock> darn, you're too fast :/
<ogra> heh, i have to use the awesome fast bandwih as much as i can here ;)
<ogra> i'll be travelling next week so i try to get the merges done this week if i can ...
<LaserJock> oh ok
<LaserJock> I thought you were waiting
<LaserJock> ogra: you still around?
<ogra> we're just wrapping up
<LaserJock> ogra: I just had a quick question about the tuxpain merge
<LaserJock> there are a lot of pot changes in the previous Ubuntu version
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> heh, tuxpaint :-)
<LaserJock> I don't see a mention of that anywhere in the changelog so I wondered if that was intentional (something to do with langpacks)
<ogra> hmm, mom didnt pick them up
<LaserJock> well, MoM merged them in
<LaserJock> I was just wondering where they came from
<ogra> wonderful
<ogra> probably rosetta
<LaserJock> so we keep them?
<ogra> just use the mom package  ... 
<ogra> she's usually right
<ogra> we can drop them later if they cause any problem (which i dont belive)
<LaserJock> well, they existed in the Edgy package so assume they are ok
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, you'll have a debdiff in your mailbox shortly, unless you want me to put in in a bug report
<ogra> debdiff is fine :)
<sbalneav> ogra: ping, about?
<sbalneav> Does ubuntu have inotify?
<whiprush> sbalneav: yes.
<whiprush> sbalneav: I want to say since 2.6.13 but I might be off on that.
<sbalneav> I am programming inotify stuff as we speak.
<sbalneav> We'll see if it works. :)
<Burgundavia> sbalneav: ok, you rock
<Burgundavia> I wish our (Userfuls) platform had sane people like you working on it
<sbalneav> Hmm, appears I need to READ from the file after the select()'s returned :)
<sbalneav> However, inotify works. :)
<ajmitch> hi
<sbalneav> Hello ajmitch
<LaserJock> yay, got 1 reviewer on the menu spec
<LaserJock> to bad I had a stupid incomplete sentence :/
<bddebian> Heya
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs bddebian 
<bddebian> Heh, Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello bddebian
<stgraber> hi
<wasabi> ogra: I'd like to report: OpenAFS rocks now. It is a very good solution and a very appropiate replcaement for NFS. It doesn't do disconnected operation yet though (in progress), but our unison idea still applies, and is now easier with afs.  Unison sync from /afs/$realm/home/$uid to > /local/home.
<Burgwork> wasabi: I am having major headaches from NFS, so that is good news
<wasabi> AFS sort of requires Krb5 now too.
<ogra> wasabi, doesnt AFS require multiple servers ?
<wasabi> Nope.
<wasabi> It allows multiple servers, and does replicas.
<wasabi> I'm configuring it up here. 
<ogra> we have GFS in the kernel by default anyway ... why not use that ?
* ogra needs to follow that talks again ... later ....
<wasabi> GFS isn't a networked file system.
<wasabi> It's a cluster file system.
<robertj> hey all, is there a list anywhere of features that need to be added to EDSAdmin?
<juliux> hi RichEd 
<RichEd> hi juliux
<juliux> RichEd, lwe was great for edubuntu
<juliux> RichEd, there were many people from schools
<RichEd> great ... you can tell me all about it in person nest week ... we can use that as a "test case" to define a conference report for the country template we will plan
<juliux> RichEd, we will have meeting with a school here in germany;)
<juliux> RichEd, ok
<RichEd> excellent ...
<RichEd> jono bacon and I have been having some great chats around community & loco's so what you and I will be prototyping will be reused not only by other education country contacts, but also be generalised for loco teams 
<juliux> cooool
<juliux> at the moment i try to get the ok from jono that we can show one of the linuxnewmedia awards in germany on the expos;)
<pygi> hello everyone
<juliux> hi pygi 
<pygi> hey ho cbx33 
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> sbalneav: you followed -devel about burning stuff? :)
<sbalneav> Which? Edubuntu-devel?
<pygi> sbalneav: nah, #ubuntu-devel ^_^
<pygi> sbalneav: in theory, libburn now has full capacity of cdrecord when regarded cd burning ^_^
<sbalneav> Good news!
<sbalneav> Congrats!
<pygi> -multi, -tao, and all that implemented
<pygi> new release in a week or two
<pygi> won't hit archives that moment tho, have to make Brasero compatible with it first
<pygi> sbalneav: will you require me to do any changes to libburn source so we could do what we need?
<pygi> sbalneav: that is apart for iscsi, which is/will be a separate library
<sbalneav> Don't know at this point, I've been busy with dealing with merging ssh and xdmcp localdev access, so haven't had much of a chance to look at what will be needed.
<pygi> oki, and I guess even that we won't have this in feisty
<Elwell> hey folks, is there a netinstall version of edubuntu 6.10?
<Burgwork> yes
<Elwell> ah, cos a diff of /install/netinstall on the CD looked the same as the normal edgy one
<Elwell> (I'm trying to netinstall 2 desktops not do a full LTSP)
<Burgwork> right
<pygi> hey ogra ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-11-17
<sbalneav> Evening all
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<LaserJock> hi bddebian and sbalneav 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<nathansnook7> how can I kill zombie processes
<Burgundavia> nathansnook7: tried kill -9 it
<nathansnook7> I will thankz
<nathansnook7> for some reason I have python and netstat in zombie state
<Burgundavia> right, on a server or a desktop
<Burgundavia> ?
<nathansnook7> desktop
<nathansnook7> Just installed
<Burgundavia> interesting
<nathansnook7> did some update and now I have two zombies
<nathansnook7> top
<nathansnook7> and top is saying load average 1.87 1.84 1.75
<nathansnook7> I have been using linux for a few years never got real deep into any os,
<nathansnook7> In other linux oses I have an average system load of about .50 - .86
<Burgundavia> what else is your system doing?
<nathansnook7> I have firefox open, xchat and 1 cli
<Burgundavia> what else does top say?
<nathansnook7> should be idle for the most part
<nathansnook7> I'll paste bin
<Burgundavia> ok
<nathansnook7> ok strange question how can I copy my top section
<Burgundavia> no idea
<nathansnook7> http://pastebin.com/826440
<nathansnook7> that is a copy of my top
<stgraber> good morning
<jelkner> Is there anyone here who can point me to documentation on-line that tells one how to change the network address of the local segment of an edubuntu server with two nics?
<jelkner> I just did a new install on the server.
<jelkner> It has one nic (the external one) using dhcp
<jelkner> the internal one was automatically setup with 192.168.0.254
<jelkner> I need to change that, since the site I am moving the server too will have 192.168.0.x as the external address
<jelkner> Is there a nice, step-by-step available to make sure I get this right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably not per se.
<jelkner> If not, I'll write it up if someone will tell me what to do.
<lebarjack> Hi
<lebarjack> is there anyone familiar with the student-control-panel?
<scythe> hi
<scythe> is there a way to limit actions for pupils, like changing the panel, background, ... with a tool easier than sabayon? gconf seems to have not enough detailed options for that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sabayon is about it afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooh. try lockdown editor
<Kamping_Kaiser> it might do what you need
<scythe> thx, i
<scythe> i'' try it
<scythe> grr ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grin*
<lebarjack> You mean pessulus?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dunno. theres a tool that called itself 'lockdown editor' - not sure what the package name is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bddebian> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<lebarjack> pessulus - lockdown editor for GNOME said my apt cache :)
<scythe> apt-cache search lockdown editor
<scythe> pessulus - lockdown editor for GNOME
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<scythe> lebarjack: you're right
<lebarjack> ::)
<scythe> hmm, in pessulus I can't see how to disable changing the background
<Kamping_Kaiser> it might nto. its quite simple
<sbalneav> Morning all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey :)
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<kditty> where can i find test for keduca, or servers?
<kditty> i would also like to install edubuntu apps into dapper drake so that my 3 year old can play around and get used to a computer, is that possible?
<lebarjack> I think installing edubuntu-desktop metapackage does this, kditty 
<nathansnook7> Is there an issue with python at this point in time?
<azenux> hi all
<azenux> hi me
<lebarjack> bye
<aze> hi
<amachu> hi
<sbalneav> whiprush: ping
<sbalneav> What was the name of that background switcher?
<whiprush> sbalneav: desktop drapes, it's on launchpad.
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> I was searching for curtains
<sbalneav> Wrong window treatment
<aze> a question
<aze> with a edubuntu server, a network at 100Mb can i have 10 or 15 ltsp clients ?
<aze> another question, an ipcop between the web and the local network is a good idea ?
<juliux> aze, you can have 10 oder 15 clients on a 100Mm network but it is better if the connection between server and switch is 1000Mb
<aze> will i have timeout while connecting to the server at the boot
<aze> sorry for my poor english
<aze> i'm french edubuntu user
<aze> it was a question for the timeout
<aze> because i've tried with vmware
<aze> and there's timeout sometime
<stgraber> aze: Quel genre de timeout ?
<stgraber> aze: avant d'avoir une IP (via le dhcp), avant de tlcharger l'image de boot (via tftp) ou au dbut du boot (donc aprs le chargement du noyau) ?
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> ping ogra
<cbx33> ping RichEd 
<RichEd> hi cbx33
<RichEd> about to start a meting
<RichEd> *meeting
<RichEd> how are you
<cbx33> yeh I'm good
<nixternal> ahh, i see action starting to happen again after the UDS event ;)
<stgraber> ok, fixing some network and ipv6 stuff, have to reconnect
<sbalneav> Where's the meeting? Ubuntu-meeting?
<nixternal> sbalneav: i was wondering why people were talking about a meeting, and it wasn't/isn't scheduled that i could see
<sbalneav> I'm thinking it was an allhands meeting.
<nixternal> i haven't heard anything about one, plus #*-meeting wasn't scheduled for anyone
<RichEd> yep correct guess : all hands ... we're on the last day and wrapping up the last loose ends for the next 1 months ahead and Feisty and Feisty+1
<RichEd> hi sbalneav , nixternal 
<RichEd> and stgraber :)
<nixternal> howdy RichEd!
<sbalneav> That meeting you were talking about RichEd, was that an allhands meeting?
<nixternal> sbalneav: i think they are still in SF
<RichEd> sbalneav ^^
<nixternal> for the Canonical meeting
<nixternal> yup ;p
<sbalneav> OK
<nixternal> tell everyone nixternal said hi, and let jono know i have video of the bottle dance
<RichEd> it's been really good because we have had 2 x presentations each morning by each manager ....
<sbalneav> I showed up in #ubuntu-meeting and started trashing the place.
<RichEd> and then cross pollination meetings in the rest of the day
<nixternal> nice
<sbalneav> Cross pollination?
<RichEd> education has had some good meetings with: (1) marketing (2) training (3) OEM
<RichEd> sbalneav: across the border of usuaul working teams
<stgraber> hi RichEd 
<RichEd> some of the stats we heard during the Infrastructure presentation were mind blowing
<sbalneav> Good, just so long as we don't try to cross ogra with a kumquat, I'll be happy.
<RichEd> we've served > .5 Pb of data in 4 months
<nixternal> whoa
<RichEd> 5 Gb/s during the peak ... that is a CD per second for 24 hours flat out
<RichEd> 2 million unique IP's coming in for security updates
<sbalneav> Whoa.  Big bandwidth bill :)
<RichEd> sbalneav: they managed to negotiate a contract that was not linked to traffic
<nixternal> lucky them
<nixternal> time for canonical to get their own hosting
<RichEd> to give you an idea of scale, the ISP has 10 Gb/s available
<stgraber> that means, my quota would be over in around 3 hours :)
<nixternal> they can pump a 192 line into my house and i will host all the equip ;p
<sbalneav> Business side's looking good?  I saw sabdfl say he figgured it would take 5-7 years for Ubuntu certification to come up to redhat levels, and he was happy to stick it out that long.  Whuch was good to hear. :)
<stgraber> that's really a lot :)
<RichEd> and the entire UK has 20 Gb/s available
<RichEd> so on release day, we account for 1/4 of the UK internet traffic
<nixternal> thats awesome
<RichEd> 70 hits / sec and BBC world news during the olympics peaked at 160
<bronze> RichEd: where UK-20GB number come from?
<stgraber> only 20Gb/s for the whole UK ? that's really short imo
<RichEd> a presentation ... me is just quoting
<stgraber> or they don't have a lot of datacenter
<RichEd> anywayz it has given me an idea of the scale of ubuntu ... it is experiencing viral levels of growth
<RichEd> quite exciting to hear the bigger picture
<sbalneav> Don't say that within Microsoft's earshot :)
<RichEd> sbalneav: the people shall champion ... forget about the US KGB !
<sbalneav> I forgot about them back in '98 :)
<RichEd> well that's the news in brief ... need to get off to the next meeting ... and yes, it's here in SF not #edubuntu
<sbalneav> I'm coming up on being a full decade M$ free.
<RichEd> so later ... and thanks to all of the people here for their contributions and spirit and hard work
<sbalneav> I've used Linux since '93, but I gave up using MS personally in 98.  Every time I hear a "not ready for the desktop" article, I laugh.  it's been my ONLY desktop for 8 years :)
<ogra> RichEd, level3 has ~20G 
<ogra> (not the whole uk ;) )
<LaserJock> ah, that makes more sense
<JackHanna> hey guys
<JackHanna> I'm the IT guy at a local LIbrary, I'm interested in setting up an Edubuntu LTSP install. I have some exp with linux and am an ok "user" but no admin. I was wondering how do I manage,restrict and setup the users environment? What I mean is there will be one auto loggin in user. I want to set up how there desktop will look and what apps they have access too and not allow them to change it. 
<JackHanna> I've got all this under wraps with windows using group policy and stuff..
<Burgwork> sabayon can control how your desktop looks
<Burgwork> for the session cleanup, that is a bit more complicated
<JackHanna> hmm.. so how is edubuntu normally used. say in a classroom where the teacher would create accounts for all students and they would log in with there user/pass?
<stgraber> yes
<JackHanna> oh
<Burgwork> yep
<JackHanna> what would the teacher used to create and delete user accounts, I mean an normal teacher not a linux admin
<Burgwork> there is a plan to create such a guest login
<stgraber> an other problem that could happen is as the home directory is mapped to the server, all your computers will share the same /home directory and then some software accessing the same config file and editing it, could bug
<JackHanna> ie.. is there a gui,easy to use program
<stgraber> there is the user/group management gui, but for massive user creation a script is always the best option (from my PoV)
<RichEd> JackHanna: we are wrapping up a conference now, so lot of people are not available. This follows our developer conference of last week, where we have planned the new features for the next release. If you would like to send an email to edubuntu-devel mailing list, you would be able to get some advice on what is possible now, and what is possible for APril 2007.
<RichEd> Do you know where the list is ? Or should I give you the sign-up url ?
<JackHanna> hmm.. maybe I should send an email suggesting people look into a "computer lab" mode for the LTSP deployment. Where all the terminals would auto log in, and not allow/save changes. Could be super usefull in a School computer lab too where there's no one to manage users and is an open computer lab
<stgraber> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<Burgwork> JackHanna: there is a guest login spec, but I don't know the status of it
<Burgwork> here is what I would do:
<JackHanna> great!
<Burgwork> use sabayon to create a locked down profile
<JackHanna> your message came up as I was typeing mine
<Burgwork> modify your pam to use pam_mkdhomdir
<JackHanna> I'll email the list
<Burgwork> upon logout, have gdm wipe out the homedir and kill any processes left
<Burgwork> viola: a public computer
<RichEd> JackHanna: F.Y.I. a lot of what you ask for is possible now, but manually ... and most of this will move into GUI by the next release.
<RichEd> We have some great features specced out for the next level of "large scal management or deployment"
<RichEd> *scale
<JackHanna> I don't know how to do that but one major problem is NO public computer lab users will ever log out when done.. they would change the background, default home page and anything else to a huge porn image and leave it there
<Burgwork> RichEd: yep, but nothing for a public computer like he is what asking
<Burgwork> JackHanna: if you wipe out the home dir, it will get rid of that
<JackHanna> I just keep focusing on public computer lab because that's what we have
<JackHanna> and I have it all under my thumb nicely using active directory in windows.. but would really like to sneek some linux in to the public
<RichEd> Burgwork: the next Student Control Panel will provide an in screen view of every desktop as a live icon .... an admin can kill any session & rest the box individually or as a group. That sort of thing would be useful in this context.
<JackHanna> I'm still working on deploying firefox to my labs but need to be able to lock it down, no changing home page, no changing proxy
<JackHanna> RichEd: wow that sounds great!
<JackHanna> I've had my eye on edubuntu for some time. from the first time I heard about it I figured development would come along and it would be a STELLAR project!
<RichEd> JackHanna: what you *want* but can't do with our next planned release can be motivated into the spec planning for the next UDS. We rely on people like you to shape our product.
<RichEd> So ask away ... and we will explain ... or add to the list.
<Burgwork> RichEd: yep, but it needs to happen automatically
<Burgwork> JackHanna: look into Epiphanys lockdown settings
<JackHanna> geat, I've been really wanting to get involved in the linux community and this could just be my ticket. I can't program but am an OK admin and I work at a library who loves to stay on the cutting edge. 
<RichEd> Burgwork: so that can be added as a feature request ...
<Burgwork> yes, it can be
<Burgwork> however, I know the Novell guys are working on this
<Burgwork> http://live.gnome.org/Glockenspiel
<ogra> JackHanna,  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPFatClients see the example at the bottom ... you could configure gdm for autologin and also define a logout time ... (and make /home readonly)
<ogra> lunch ? ...
* ogra goes for it ...
<ogra> bbl
<RichEd> thanks ogra
<Burgwork> JackHanna: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/
<Burgwork> and specifically http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/lockdown-0.html
<JackHanna> OH MAN sys admin guide. Just what I was looking for!
* JackHanna makes a new bookmark folder for new info
<Burgwork> that is the GNOME desktop, rather than Edubuntu specifically, but since we use GNOME..
<Burgwork> ogra: there are issues with making /home readonly, like lack of access to things like usb keys, etc.
<JackHanna> eek.. your helping me to fast! (never though I'd say that in an irc room!) :)
<JackHanna> yep.. I like Gnome better now, used to be into KDE. I think KDE is easier for a noobie to use because it looks a bit more like home (windows). But after I got used to linux I liked Gnome better for being clean and neat 
<Burgwork> ogra: we (at userful), have found it is better to wipe out the home dir and recreate it
<JackHanna> you work for userful?
<Burgwork> I do
<JackHanna> cool. I was in contact with you guys about getting a station. I still love the idea and want one but the way things ended up after the construction there just wasn't any room for one..
<Burgwork> whom did you talk to?
<JackHanna> I still think you guys make a great turnkey product for schools and libraries at a great price that requires very little admin skill 
<JackHanna> ahh.. one sec
<Burgwork> I just wish we were a bit more FLOSS friendly
<JackHanna> daniel I think.. or maybe he's just the one I keep getting mailers from. I don't have the origional email's
<Burgwork> daniel is my boss, the lead salesman
<JackHanna> I think being 100% FLOSS is not really practical for every day use. No user would want to use a total OSS system, there would be no flash, no good video drivers bla.. bla.. though the fight should be kept up to kill the blob drivers video companies give out.. but you have to use what you have
<Burgwork> we have a bit more than flash that is closed source
<JackHanna> well.. your a company too.. I love my linux and OSS!!! but I know it's not realistic to expect every company to be fanatical supporters 
<Burgwork> I try, everyday
<Burgwork> Westerville Public Library <-- this is who you work for?
<JackHanna> and honistly try is what should be aimed for
<JackHanna> yes WPL
<Burgwork> your construction finished?
<JackHanna> yep
<JackHanna> I'm still pulling for some space to toss a userful box into.. it may happen.. if anything I've told many library people about it and suggest it at library events
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> anyway, you can do a public computer fairly easily, just need a few scripts to do some cleanup and sabayon to create your profile
<JackHanna> thanks guys. I"ll look into this stuff soon.. who knows maybe I'll have something to offer the edubuntu team.
#edubuntu 2006-11-18
<Kvek> hello
<Kvek> I need some help please
<Burgundavia> Kvek: what is your issue?
<Kvek> i recieved my disk a few days ago but i am having trouble installing it on my laptop
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> ubuntu or edubuntu?
<Kvek> ubuntu
<Burgundavia> what is your issue?
<Kvek> where is the install icon on the disk 
<Burgundavia> on the desktop
<Kvek> ok i run the disk but what do i do next?
<Burgundavia> on the desktop there is an icon labelled install
<Kvek> ok here's what i have 
<Kvek> i have the mozilla firefox, mozilla thunderbird, abiword, Gaim, Gimp
<Burgundavia> oh, right
<Burgundavia> you need to reboot your computer
<Burgundavia> select the cd as the option
<Kvek> ok rebooting
<Kvek> ok while rebooting should the cd be running?
<Kvek> question does the cd drive need to be open?
<LaserJock> keep the CD in
<Burgundavia> drive should be closed
<Kvek> it comes back to the same thing i said before the mozilla stuff
<Burgundavia> when your laptop boots, make certain the cd is in the drive
<Burgundavia> with the drive closed
<Kvek> i did
<Burgundavia> and it still booted into windows?
<Kvek> yes
<Burgundavia> reboot
<Burgundavia> before the windows screen, see if it tells how "choose other boot device" or soemething similar
<Kvek> nope it's starting back with win 98
<Burgundavia> you might need to enter the bios
<Burgundavia> does it tell you how to do that?
<Kvek> no
<Burgundavia> try pressing esc or del at boot
<Kvek> Toshiba Tecra 8000 with win 98
<Burgundavia> try the f12 key
<blue-frog> hi can I use the dvd to do a net install?
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> hello bddebian 
<pygi> bddebian, ping :P
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> hey highvoltage 
<bddebian> pygi: Did you ping me earlier before I got disconnected?
<pygi> bddebian, indeed ^_^
<highvoltage> hey pygi!
<pygi> highvoltage, how is you ? :)
<highvoltage> very good. just finished some work on a big project yesterday, feeling relieved ^_^
<highvoltage> and you mr pygi?
<pygi> highvoltage, taking some time to rest from uni, libburn for a day, and such things
<pygi> highvoltage, will go to play ping pong soon =)
<highvoltage> :)
<pygi> highvoltage, I think I deserve rest. My current rythm will kill me
* cbx33 is trying to think of a great design for a tee shirt for promoting linux
<cbx33> and ubuntu
<cbx33> any ideas?
<pygi> cbx33, libburn logo ^_^
<cbx33> hmmm....i think that's a little too specialised
<pygi> actually, combine libburn logo with ubuntu one
<pygi> cbx33, take the part where actually the ubuntu logo is being drawed
<cbx33> highvoltage, you're good with open source promotion
<cbx33> got any ideas?
<pygi> highvoltage, o btw., if you've got feisty around (or edgy, we'll backport) do : sudo apt-get install brasero
<highvoltage> cbx33: hey there, who is your target?
<highvoltage> pygi: what is brasero?
<cbx33> just a tee shirt for me
<cbx33> walking round the stree
<cbx33> t
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> casual
<pygi> highvoltage, burning app for gnome
<pygi> highvoltage, which has a libburn backend
<cbx33> I want it to look classy....but....at the same time get the message across
<highvoltage> cbx33: aah, so we want something humerous? :)
<highvoltage> pygi: cool
<cbx33> highvoltage, yeh
<cbx33> highvoltage, come on man I know you can do it
<highvoltage> cbx33: you might get some insperation from browsing through http://images.google.co.za/images?q=linux%20funny&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&sa=N&tab=wi ?
<highvoltage> hmm... actually those seem to suck
<cbx33> http://people.connexer.com/~roberto/linux/img/pics/olf2005/sm/olf2005-0009-sm.jpg
<highvoltage> cbx33: this seems to be a bit better: http://images.google.co.za/images?svnum=30&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=linux+t-shirt&btnG=Search
<highvoltage> cbx33: lol
<cbx33> http://images.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://i24.ebayimg.com/01/i/07/8f/df/37_1_b.JPG&imgrefurl=http://cgi.ebay.com/LINUX-L-T-SHIRT-In-a-world-w-o-fences-Who-needs-Gates_W0QQitemZ230002510275QQihZ013QQcategoryZ21092QQcmdZViewItem&h=292&w=400&sz=21&hl=en&start=165&tbnid=LRS8WyleoEgbWM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bt-shirt%26start%3D162%26ndsp%3D18%26svnum%3D30%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-U
<cbx33> S:official%26sa%3DN
<cbx33> whoops
<cbx33> http://nonfiction.ig-gestaltung.de/wp-content/web20map.png
<cbx33> that's cool
<cbx33> we should do one for linux
<highvoltage> cbx33: that would be cool
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<NaStYdoG> lol
<NaStYdoG> edubuntu is for kids
<NaStYdoG> :P
<edubuntugirl> bye! we're going to reboot here, brb
<theresa> hello everyone!
<stgraber> hi
<theresa> i have a problem: i've just installed the latest version of edubuntu on my laptop....but somehow the installation wasn't that smoothly.....and in the end it all seemed to work out ok....now it booted fine, and asks me for the login name and the password....but i don't remember that i was asked to verify a login name and password....
<stgraber> you should have been during the installation
<theresa> hmm
<stgraber> just after formating the partitions
<theresa> what can i do now?
<pygi> theresa, you mean you havent wrote username when you were installing?
<theresa> yeah the problem is, i got the following error message during installation
<theresa> "Build LTSP chroot
<theresa> No Interface for LTSP dhcpd configuration found
<theresa> There are no free interfaces for usage with the LTSP Server. Please configure the file /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf manually to point to a valid static interface after the installation finished."
<pygi> you should rather install workstation on a laptop, but this isnt a problem
<stgraber> yes, it's not a problem I also had this message on my laptop and everthing worked fine
<theresa> hmm :(
<stgraber> and the user creation should be before the building chroot part
<pygi> theresa, I have a solution, but quite complex I'm afraid
<stgraber> you have : language -> hardware detection -> network -> partitioning -> formatting -> timezone -> user creation -> base system -> chroot -> end (I may have done some mistake but the idea is here)
<stgraber> pygi: chroot ?
<pygi> stgraber, yes, from live cd, to add an user
<stgraber> yes, that's also the solution I see, but that's not really easy to do
<theresa> pygi: fire away ;)
<pygi> theresa, no, really, it's not easy :-/
<theresa> i also have the edubuntu live cd...
<stgraber> pygi: you can also do it with the install cd, by moving to the terminal when the partitionner is started
<pygi> stgraber, let's not get into that :)
<stgraber> imo, the easier way is to reinstall (as nothing was set after the install it should only be a time problem)
<theresa> hmm what else could i do? i'm afraid if i'm reinstalling edubuntu i'll get the same problem
<theresa> yeah but the whole installation almost cost me over an hour
<theresa> :(
<stgraber> if you have two computers (one on IRC and the other on the install CD) I could tell you step by step what to do to create this user
<theresa> stgraber: yes please!
<theresa> the laptop is in the other room, that would be no problem ;)
<stgraber> so, boot the install CD and choose the same option until you are in the partitioner (do not do partitionning !!!)
<pygi> stgraber, just instruct her how to use chroot to fix problem pls
<pygi> stgraber, uh, no pls :(
<stgraber> pygi: what's the problem ?
<pygi> stgraber, just give her the solution with chroot. much saner IMHO
<stgraber> pygi: it's my chroot solution, as she doesn't have the livecd
<pygi> ah, ok
<theresa> i have the livecd
<stgraber> pygi: the partionner step means the paritions are detected and can be mounted
<theresa> the live AND the install cd...i burned them both
<pygi> stgraber, I understand, but nevermind
<pygi> let's help her
<stgraber> theresa: boot the one you want :)
<theresa> ok, i'll boot the live cd
<theresa> ok, then?
<stgraber> What installation did you do ? "Install to disk" or "Workstation" (I'm checking this user creation problem)
<theresa> stgraber: install to harddisk
<stgraber> ok, so now open a Terminal
<stgraber> hi RichJ 
<stgraber> theresa: Did you open a terminal ? (accessories -> Terminal)
<theresa> i'm sorry it takes so long, but the laptop takes ages to load the livecd.....but we're almost there
<theresa> 1 minute ;)
<stgraber> ok :)
<theresa> ok, opened the terminal
<stgraber> then : sudo -s
<stgraber> do you know on what partition is the system installed ?
<theresa> hmm
<theresa> not really, i think i forgot the exact name
<theresa> hda5 maybe
<theresa> but that's just a guess
<stgraber> Do you have anything else on that disk ?
<theresa> no
<stgraber> ok, did you choose the automatic partitionning ?
<theresa> i have an 75 gb ext3 partition and a 500mb swap
<theresa> no, i partioned with gparted
<stgraber> ok, so the system should be hda1 and the swap hda2
<theresa> yeah probably...but i think i slightly remember something with hda5 or so
<stgraber> anyway it won't work if that's false so : mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<theresa> how can i look up the partition tables?
<stgraber> gparted should be on the live cd
<theresa> ok
<theresa> i'll try that now
<theresa> it worked a treat with hda5
<theresa> :)
<stgraber> :), so now : chroot /mnt
<theresa> ok
<theresa> what next?
<stgraber> adduser yourusername
<stgraber> it will ask for a password and some other details
<theresa> excellent :D
<theresa> and what now?
<stgraber> then : adduser yourusername admin dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner adm
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> to add yourusername to the groups :)
<theresa> adduser: only one or two usernames allowed
<stgraber> ok, so you have to do all the group one by one
<stgraber> adduser yourusername admin
<stgraber> adduser yourusername dialout
<stgraber> ...
<theresa> ok
<theresa> adduser: the group "admin" doesn't exist
<stgraber> hmm, that's pretty bad :(
<stgraber> addgroup admin
<stgraber> then : adduser yourusername admin
<stgraber> but admin should exist
<theresa> ok
<theresa> should i add all groups like that?
<stgraber> only if they don't exist yes
<theresa> ok
<stgraber> something really went wrong during your installation
<theresa> pah now it says  "the group admin already exists"
<stgraber> hmm
<stgraber> and of course adduser still doesn't work ?
<theresa> you mean "adduser theresa admin"
<theresa> ?
<stgraber> yes
<theresa> ok, now it all worked.........magic!
<theresa> ok, and now?
<stgraber> ok, so your user is in all the groups ?
<theresa> yep
<theresa> all the groups you mentioned before!
<stgraber> ok, so close the terminal and reboot
<theresa> ok
<theresa> thankyou!!!!!! thank you stgraber!
<theresa> it worked!
<stgraber> no problem :)
<theresa> i'll go offline now here...as my brother needs the pc...but i'll be back with the laptop!
<theresa> brb....
<stgraber> ok
<theresa2> ok, so i'm now back
<theresa2> but it seems like for example a "sudo apt-get install kopete" won't work :(
<LaserJock> theresa2: what does it give you?
<stgraber> strange, as soon as you are in the admin group it should work
<stgraber> (except if the /etc/sudoers wasn't generated/copied during the install)
<theresa2> i'll have a look
<theresa2> it was generated
<stgraber> but ofc you can't read it :)
<theresa2> cd /etc/ and the "ls" shows a directory called "sudoers"
<theresa2> ofc?
<stgraber> ofc=of course, you can't read it because only root can
<theresa2> yeah
<theresa2> but i just checked the user panel
<stgraber> so you can't know if the : %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<theresa2> there are 2 users apparently
<stgraber> is inside
<theresa2> one is called "root" and the other one "theresa"
<stgraber> can you check that you are in the admin group ?
<theresa2> i've just added me to the admin group
<theresa2> or maybe not
<theresa2> :(
<stgraber> I don't think you can :)
<stgraber> can you do : cat /etc/group | grep admin
<theresa2> lpadmin:x:110:theresa
<theresa2> lpadmin:x:110:theresa
<theresa2> admin:x:1001:theresa
<theresa2> actually, because previously i've accidently added a user called "admin" instead of adding the group...but then i've added addgroup user as well
<stgraber> really really strange, you are in the admin group, but you can't use sudo ...
<LaserJock> oh
<theresa2> hmm
<stgraber> maybe sudo checks the groupid, usergroup are usually >=1000 and system ones are <1000
<LaserJock> you're admin groups ID is 1001
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> I think that's the problem
<stgraber> it's 114 here
<LaserJock> 112 here
<Burgundavia> which means you created the group on your own and is thus not a system one
<theresa2> hmmm what can i do then?
<stgraber> boot the livecd, mount again, chroot again
<stgraber> delgroup admin
<stgraber> addgroup --system admin
<stgraber> adduser theresa admin
<theresa2> what's the difference between --system admin and admin?
<LaserJock> --system will create a system group :-)
<LaserJock> which has a different groupid
<theresa2> ok, is there anything else that i should do or take care of?
<stgraber> one will create <1000 gid and the other >=1000
<stgraber> just check that /etc/sudoers has : %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stgraber> (the last line in mine)
<theresa2> how do i check that?
<stgraber> "gedit /etc/sudoers" should work
<stgraber> or cat /etc/sudoers at least
<stgraber> hi RichEd 
<theresa2> do i have to do "adduser theresa --system admin" or just "adduser theresa admin"
<RichEd> hi ... stgraber 
<stgraber> just : adduser theresa admin
<theresa2> ok
<theresa2> i'll try my best....wish me luck.....
<theresa2> i'm hopefully be back within 10 minutes or so ;)
<stgraber> good luck :)
<theresa2> one more thing
<theresa2> what if /etc/sudoers doesn't has %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stgraber> echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<blue-frog> you need to edit sudoers file
<blue-frog> reboot in recovery mode and visudo
<theresa2> visudo?
<blue-frog> yes
<blue-frog> it is not a typo...
<theresa2> what's that? you mean vi the editor?
<blue-frog> no, visudo in one word
<theresa2> ok
<theresa2> and that should fix it?
<stgraber> visudo is a command that open vi (the editor) and the /etc/sudoers in it
<stgraber> then you will have to add the line
<blue-frog> well once you are editing sudoers you give whatever permission
<theresa2> ok and then i should add the echo line?!
<theresa2> if it doesn't already exist anyway
<blue-frog> yes
<stgraber> no, the echo line is my way to fix it
<stgraber> the echo line simply add the line to the sudo
<theresa2> ahh ok
<stgraber> sudoes
<stgraber> sudoers
<blue-frog> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stgraber> echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<stgraber> simply enter that and it will add the %admin... line to your /etc/sudoers
<theresa2> ok, thanks gentlemen, i'll try my best
<theresa2> see you in a few minutes, and thanks for all your help and effort
<blue-frog> stgraber: you have a strange way to play with sudoers..
<stgraber> blue-frog: hmm, what else does visudo ?
<stgraber> it locks the file then open an editor
<blue-frog>  checks for parse errors
<blue-frog> basic sanity checks
<blue-frog> and anyway how would she do an echo on the sudoers file as she cannot sudo...
<stgraber> blue-frog: livecd -> mount -> chroot
<blue-frog> stgraber: well I try to make things easy for me...
<stgraber> blue-frog: at the begining she didn't have an account :)
<stgraber> so now she has one, but just now the sudo rights
<theresa> hello
<theresa> it says "/usr/sbin/delgroup: `admin' still has `admin' as their primary group!"
<theresa> i'm still on the livecd right now
<stgraber> hmm
<stgraber> try : gedit /etc/group
<stgraber> do you see gedit ?
<theresa> and then?
<stgraber> do you see the editor ?
<theresa> yep....
<stgraber> ok, so remove the admin:x: line
<stgraber> as you added the admin group it should be the last one
<theresa> brb
<theresa> ok, sorry, was just on the phone ... now i'm back
<stgraber> ok, so remove the admin:x: line
<theresa> stgraber: sorry, now i'm back
<theresa> root@ubuntu:/# gedit /etc/group
<theresa> cannot open display: 
<theresa> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> so : nano /etc/group
<stgraber> find the line, remove it
<stgraber> and then save with : ctrl+x
<theresa> ok, did it
<stgraber> brb (5 minutes)
<theresa> ok
<stgraber> do the same with /etc/gshadow
<theresa> ok, done
<stgraber> now : addgroup --system admin
<theresa> Adding group `admin' (118)...
<theresa> Done.
<stgraber> adduser theresa admin
<theresa> that's about it, right?! ;)
<stgraber> you can try : su theresa
<stgraber> then : sudo -s
<stgraber> it should ask for your pass
<theresa> excellent :D
<theresa> thankyou it works
<stgraber> fine, so reboot and everything should be good this time
<theresa> ok, will do!
<theresa> thanks again for all your help! will be back in 5 minutes ;)
<stgraber> no problem
<stgraber> ok
<theresa> hmm weird, it seems like nothing has changed :(
<stgraber> hmm, so what happens if you do : sudo -s ?
<theresa> nothing :(
<theresa> but when i do, cat /etc/group | grep admin
<theresa> it says lpadmin:x:110:theresa
<theresa> admin:x:118:theresa
<stgraber> to make things easier : reboot on the live cd, do the mount, chroot thing and then : passwd
<stgraber> and set a password
<stgraber> that will put a password on the root account
<stgraber> then you will be able to simply : su
<stgraber> and become root
<stgraber> and easily fix the sudo thing (no need to reboot on the livecd all the time)
<theresa> true, because i just tried su...and then entered a password and it said "su: Authentication failure" and i was like "huh?!?! whats going on?"
<theresa> ok, so i'll now reboot on the livecd, chroot and then set a root password, right?
<theresa> and then come back?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> then no need to boot this livecd again :)
<theresa> ok, excellent! this sounds like a plan :D
<theresa> ok, see you in a few minutes
<theresa> hey stgraber, i just wanted to thank you for getting me all through this...it works fine now...i've successfully installed konversation and kopete...thanks! :)
<theresa> i owe you a drink or something ;)
<stgraber> :)
<theresa> now i only have to get used to the gnome interface ;)
<theresa> i'm having an appointment next friday with my teacher from my old high school....i'm meeting her because i want to convice her that edubuntu is useful and clever for the school, so i'm persuading her to get edubuntu because then i can base my bachelor assignment on this little project ;)
<stgraber> good idea, I installed some small Edubuntu based network in my old high school and they work fine
<stgraber> (the only problem is that the students know Windows and sometimes don't want to try something else)
<stgraber> but about the software after removing some of them and adding 2-3 stuff (some Windows based software working with wine), it rocks
<ctkroeker> How easy is it to give Thin client users the option to boot either Gnome or KDE? Is it just a matter of "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<stgraber> ctkroeker: I'm checking
<ctkroeker> k, I'm just wondering if I have to chroot into ltsp or if I can do this in the normal system...
<stgraber> you have to install the desktop environment on the normal system
<stgraber> the ltsp chroot is just for booting the client, then it connects to the Server X server
<ctkroeker> ok, thanks, that makes it easy.
<blue-frog> mandriva sans aiglx c'est carrement rapide
<blue-frog> sorry
<theresa> stgraber: how did you convince these kids to try something new?
<stgraber> That's easy, they had a classroom without any computers (they had to go to a computer room that's used all the time), you put 3 computers running Edubuntu in the classroom. As they don't provide dual-boot, they only have the choice to : wait for hours to have a place in the computer room or try something new
<stgraber> Most of the time they try and then like (as I heard from the teachers)
<theresa> wow :D
<theresa> where are you from stgraber?
<stgraber> Switzerland
<theresa> ha, I'm practically your neighbour ;)
<theresa> I'm from Austria
<theresa> are you from the french or the german part of Switzerland?
<stgraber> french part
<theresa> cool, I had french 5 years when I was at school
<theresa> i've just dropped my old teacher an email...we'll see how she reacts....
<stgraber> I learn German for 7 years now and English for 4 years and my English is way better than my German :)
<theresa> i'm soooo relieved...actually it seems like since i got edubuntu working on this machine the whole day starts to make some sense now :D
<theresa> yeah, that's because english is easier than german....same with french....english will always be easier than french :(
<theresa> what's your name stgraber?
<stgraber> Stphane Graber
<theresa> ahhh ;)
<theresa> makes some sense
<theresa> what's your favourite application on edubuntu?
<stgraber> For your install, the first thing you will have to choose is if you want to install isolated workstation, then you choose the "Workstation" install
<theresa> ok. not as i did on the laptop because i chose "install on harddisc" ?!
<stgraber> or if you want to make a network (one big server and several small computers (no harddisk needed, 64MB of ram minimum) and then you choose the "Install to disk"
<stgraber> yes, in fact you installed a server on your laptop :)
<stgraber> the desktop is the same but you have some more things installed
<theresa> ohhh
<theresa> i see
<stgraber> like the ltsp-server, schooltool and some other stuff :)
<theresa> thanks for the advice
<stgraber> Personally I install the server "Install to disk" because that's the thing I really like with Edubuntu
<stgraber> here we have some really old computers (100Mhz, 64MB of ram and 1GB hard disk)
<stgraber> you just add a 100Mb/s network card
<stgraber> make a network boot floppy disk
<theresa> yeah my laptop is dead slow two....probably 600Mhz or maybe 700Mhz
<stgraber> then install a server with two network cards
<stgraber> one connected to the internet, the other connect to a switch
<stgraber> and finally you connect all the computers to the switch
<stgraber> they will boot on the LAN and show the Login box of the server
<stgraber> then, you have only one computer to configure, one to upgrade, ...
<theresa> that's a good idea
<stgraber> and replacing or adding a computer is simple as creating a floppy disk and plugging a network cable
<stgraber> with Feisty (the next Ubuntu release) there will also be an improved "Student control panel" that will make possible to view all the computers, take the control, make a demonstration (all the computers show your screen), ...
<stgraber> It's really a good thing for a computer room and I only use Edubuntu for that
<Elwell> hmm. Where do I set refresh rate for X (xorg.conf?) - running out of range for my LCD
<theresa> here is my plan: i reckon the school don't want to switch all their pcs to edubuntu (which i fully understand) because teachers and students are used to windows and if they necessarily need something then it's easier to manage a problem with a usual environment....so my plan is to install edubuntu on 2-3 pcs and let the students partipate it ( i want to do a showcase of edubuntu with massive user testing)
<stgraber> Elwell: the modeline in the xorg.conf (if modeline still exist :) )
<stgraber> Elwell: or try : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Elwell> aah. forgot dpkg-reconfigure
<Elwell> that'll normally nail it
<theresa> cool, this sounds like a cool feature but feisty won't be released til april (if not longer)....
<stgraber> theresa: so for your use case, a workstation installation will be perfect
<theresa> stgraber: yeah exactly! that is my plan....if the conversation with my old highschool teacher goes as planned, and if i'm allowed to do this project (have to ask/inform my prof. at university first) if i have their "ok" i will start immediately :D
<no1peanut>  Is the documentation on the wiki pages only in english and if not where do I choose another language ??
<theresa> hmm is on edubuntu also a sources.list file as of /etc/sources.list  ??
<theresa> i can't seem to find it
<stgraber> /etc/apt/sources.list
<theresa> ahh
<theresa> i'm such a fool!
<theresa> i'm off to bed, good night Stephane!
<pygi> night theresa 
<theresa> good night pygi!
<theresa> i'll be back in the next few days :)
#edubuntu 2006-11-19
<gotama> Hi there! How can I deactivate the hibernate option in the logout menu? Thanks a lot.
<gotama> How to disable the hibernate option? Help please.
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<boricua> hav ing problems with live cd i get error during boot and will not boot  boot cd kernel error
<bddebian> Howdy
<stgraber> hi
<lguerra> Hi
<juliux> !seen Riched
<ubotu> I last saw RichEd (n=richard@12.43.60.50) 20h 54m 39s ago, quiting: "~ that was my last one ... promise ~"
<cbx33> LaserJock, 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<highvoltage> yo cbx33 and LaserJock 
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> yo yo yo highvoltage 
<highvoltage> LaserJock: how's the laser?
<pygi> hey LaserJock cbx33 highvoltage 
<capt_kirk> hi all.
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<capt_kirk> ogra, i can't get my ltsp chroot to update correctly
<highvoltage> hi capt_kirk, tell scotty to beam us up!
<capt_kirk> ogra, i followed the directions on your entry in the wiki for both a fresh install (which kept dying during download, so I gave up.  Very slow bandwidth in Tanzania) and for a dist-upgrade.
<capt_kirk> ogra, the dist-upgrade looked like it worked while watching the script, but then it fails on rebooting the clients.
<capt_kirk> ogra, the script output kept saying that it did not like the locality and was going to the default locale.
<capt_kirk> ogra, any ideas?
<capt_kirk> or anyone else for that matter?  Thanks.
<capt_kirk> Hi, highvoltage
<cbx33> highvoltage, can you remember any of those words we came up with yesterday for ubuntu
<highvoltage> cbx33: not really :(
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/ubuntuwordmap.jpg
<cbx33> http://nonfiction.ig-gestaltung.de/wp-content/web20map.png
<cbx33> I'm working on an ubuntu one, anyone care to offer some more words?
<LaserJock> cbx33: interesting
<pygi> cbx33: libburn :P
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! Anyone could help me using ltsp-build-client with apt-cacher?
<paolob-parroquia> ltsp-build-client --mirror http://server:3142 doesn't work
<paolob-parroquia> ok, resolved, I had to do "sudo ltsp-build-client --mirror  http://server:3142/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, could we put the apt-cacher note for ltsp-build-client in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28upgrade%29 ?
<amachu> #ubuntu-locoteams
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! After upgrading to edgy (including removing and rebuilding ltsp root) dhpc3 doesn't start any more: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<paolob-parroquia> /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server: 105: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<paolob-parroquia> I get that error
<paolob-parroquia> any hint?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats on line 105 of your config file?
<paolob-parroquia> Kamping_Kaiser, /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf has only 19 lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> and theres nothing in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf? (i havent dealt with edgy)
<paolob-parroquia> Kamping_Kaiser, in dapper /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf was dhcp3 config
<Kamping_Kaiser> paolob-parroquia, yes, but there was data in the file (unused as it was)
<paolob-parroquia> Kamping_Kaiser, anyway, /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf's 105th line is commented out
<paolob-parroquia> as most of the file
<Kamping_Kaiser> paolob-parroquia, can you pastebin both files?
<paolob-parroquia> Kamping_Kaiser, both are in http://ca.pastebin.com/828408
<paolob-parroquia> Kamping_Kaiser, the only change from dapper is the "i386/" in the filename directive, as recommended in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<Kamping_Kaiser> #
<Kamping_Kaiser> default-lease-time 60;
<Kamping_Kaiser> #
<Kamping_Kaiser> max-lease-time 200; 
<Kamping_Kaiser> those are in seconds, iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> so 1-3 minute handouts... was that what you wanted?
#edubuntu 2007-11-14
<Petaris_Aki> Hi all
<highvoltage> hi Petaris_Aki
<Petaris_Aki> Hello highvoltage
<Petaris_Aki> I just setup edubuntu 7.10 LTSP and am working on configuring it
<Petaris_Aki> trying to setup the LTSP bit now
<bddebian> Heya
<sbalneav> Morning all
<Petaris_Aki> is there a way to set the resolution for the clients?
<Petaris_Aki> *LTSP clients
<Petaris_Aki> I looked in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11 but there is no xorg.conf file
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: Yep
<sbalneav> You can do an X_MODE_0=blahxblah
<sbalneav> in the lts.conf file.
<sbalneav> Check out the Edubuntu handbook, available from the "Help and support" red questionmark for details
<Petaris_Aki> ok, thanks
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: I read through the thin client setup part of the handbook but it didn't mention X_MODE_0=RESxRES option
<Petaris_Aki> it did mention color depth
<Petaris_Aki> still I tried it and issued the ltsp-update-image and rebooted the client, but it didn't work
<Petaris_Aki> :/
<MagicFab> do thin clients setup as part of the standard Edubuntu install support local USB devices ?
<ogra> yes
<Petaris_Aki> what is the binary name for the Thin Client Manager app?
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: You using gutsy?
<Petaris_Aki> yeah
<Petaris_Aki> 7.10
<sbalneav> The X_MODE_0 line is certainly in there.
<Petaris_Aki> hrm
<Petaris_Aki> I will look again
<Petaris_Aki> I am looking at the online docs
<sbalneav> online's out of date
<Petaris_Aki> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/ltsp-client.html
<Petaris_Aki> oh
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: I am unclear on where this should be set.  Can it be set in lts.conf (and then run ltsp-updat-client) or do I need to create my own xorg.conf file?
<Petaris_Aki> er, ltsp-update-image rather
<Nuba1> hi there...
<Nuba1> is there any news on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/160420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160420 in ltsp "Local devices don't work because an X11 authentication problem" [Undecided,New]
<Nuba1> any testing I can help with...
<Nuba1> I'm getting fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<ogra> your user isnt in the fuse group apparently
<Nuba1> he is
<ogra> then the device premissions are broken
<Nuba1> one thing that could have happened is that the fuse id group is different than it was at first
<ogra> that wont work indeed
<Nuba1> I have a seperate -home folder
<Nuba1> disk I mean
<Nuba1> so when I upgraded I hade redo permissions for users
<Nuba1> and the fuse group is id 117 now
<Nuba1> I believe it was 115
<Nuba1> how can I change that then?
<ogra> well, how did you change the system group ?
<ogra> it was added by the system to /etc/group when fuse was installed
<Nuba1> the only thing that I did was cp the group and passwd files from the old install over to the new one
<ogra> if the groups command for a specific user lists fuse all should be alright ... if that differs for fuse from the number set in /etc/group your system seems to be broken
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> never do that
<Nuba1> :-) ok
<Nuba1> thought that was ok to do
<ogra> system groups are created during install of the respective apps
<Nuba1> ok, ids matter then :-) silly me
<ogra> yeah, they are dynabmically assigned
<ogra> so it depends when the package was installed
<Nuba1> so u think changing the id to 115 in /etc/group should work?
<Nuba1> or should i remove fuse and reinstall
<ogra> well, likely other groups are broken asd well
<ogra> but changing the id might work (if thats not taken by something else already
<Nuba1> everything else seems to work mine
<Nuba1> fine
<ogra> printing and sound are group driven etc ....
<Nuba1> sound works
<Nuba1> so does printing
<Nuba1> I didnt know groups were assigned dynamically
<Nuba1> that is good to know
<Nuba1> hmmm 115 is taken by powerdev
<ogra> fuse is in there ?
<Nuba1> no fuse is 117
<ogra> so its in the file
<Nuba1> yeah
<ogra> ?
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, make sure 117 is in the groups list of every user then
<ogra> in /etc/passwd
<Nuba1> so add them all to 117 as the base group?
<Nuba1> right now they are all in the group users (100)
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: If I create an xorg.conf file do I need to then specify everything or will it just auto configure anything I don't specify?
<Nuba1> an example line in my /etc/passwd file looks like this:   sysadmin:x:1000:1000:sysadmin,,,:/home/sysadmin:/bin/bash
<Petaris_Aki> Its just ignoring the changes I made in lts.conf
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: Yes, just like a standard xorg file, but why not just set the resolution?
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: ok, there's a quick way to tell
<sbalneav> set SCREEN_02=shell in your lts.conf.
<sbalneav> Also, as per the edubuntu handbook, you DON'T need to rebuild every time
<sbalneav> just put the lts.conf file in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<sbalneav> it will tftp it from there.
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> I had tried that before but it didn't seem to work, thats why I was doing it int /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf
<sbalneav> Works fine, I use it all the time.
<Nuba1> ogra?
<sbalneav> you'll know if it's working if you put SCREEN_02=shell in there, and it spawns a shell on tty2
<sbalneav> Nuba1: ls -la /dev/fuse, and /usr/bin/fusermount
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: Ok, rebooting the client now
<Nuba1> crw-rw---- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2007-11-09 16:13 /dev/fuse
<Nuba1> ls: /usr/bin/fusermount: No such file or directory
<Nuba1> Unless u meant in a root term on the client
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: I got a shell on tty2 but no X on tty7
<Petaris_Aki> is that supposed to work that way?
<sbalneav> No.  Have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the thin client on tty2
<Petaris_Aki> it seems very incomplete
<Petaris_Aki> rebooted again and I get the same thing
<Petaris_Aki> shell on tty2 nothing on tty7
<Petaris_Aki> and an incomplete xorg.conf file
<Petaris_Aki> it only has: section "server layout" and section "files" parts
<sbalneav> Can you paste your lts.conf file to the pastebin?
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Petaris_Aki> yeah, sec
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: I removed the shell bit from lts.conf and rebooted and I get X on tty7 again
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44518/
<sbalneav> Ah
<sbalneav> Try SCREEN_02=shell, SCREEN_07=ldm
<sbalneav> two lines
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> It worked this time
<Petaris_Aki> the shell on tty2 and ldm on tty7
<Petaris_Aki> so why does it ignore the X_MODE_0=1027x768 ?
<Petaris_Aki> or does that need to be X_MODE_07=1024x768 ?
<sbalneav> Well, take a look at the xorg.conf file
<sbalneav> see if that mode's listed
<sbalneav> also, have a look on tty2 at the /var/log/Xorgblah.log file.
<Petaris_Aki> the xorg.conf on the client right?
<sbalneav> right
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<sbalneav> it may not be liking the 1024x768
<sbalneav> what res IS it showing up as?
<sbalneav> higher or lower?
<Petaris_Aki> lower
<Petaris_Aki> 800x600
<Petaris_Aki> but the monitor supports 1024x768
<Petaris_Aki> the client supports even hight
<Petaris_Aki> er, higher
<sbalneav> ok, what kind of video driver is it using?
<sbalneav> check the xorg.conf file.
<Petaris_Aki> on this unit the video (and the entire board cpu included is via)
<Petaris_Aki> rebooting the client now
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: in xorg.conf it just has those two sections in it again
<sbalneav> Hm, so, the autodetect is failing somehow.
<sbalneav> lets try this
<sbalneav> go back to JUST the SCREEN_02=shell
<Petaris_Aki> the log doesn't give any errors either
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> can I just comment things out with #?
<Nuba1> is the /usr/bin/fusermount a 64 bit thing? ie... is it usually that but on 64 bit it is in /bin/fusermount?
<Petaris_Aki> rebooting the client now
<sbalneav> Nuba1: Far as I know it's ALWAYS in /usr/bin/fusermount
<sbalneav> 32 or 64
<Petaris_Aki> ok client is up
<Petaris_Aki> on tty2
<Nuba1> well, I didnt change anything with that
<Petaris_Aki> the xorg.conf file still has the same two sections in it with no other bits
<Nuba1> on my system there was only /bin/fusermount
<Nuba1> it might be worth checking another 64 bit system
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: ok, so on the tty screen, lets do this.
<sbalneav> Xorg -configure
<sbalneav> What ends up happening?
<Petaris_Aki> it created a new xorg.conf file
<Petaris_Aki> xorg.conf.new
<Petaris_Aki> but when I look for it its not there
<Petaris_Aki> just the same xorg.conf as before
<sbalneav> it'll be in ~/root
<sbalneav> Hmm
<sbalneav> or /tmp
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<Petaris_Aki> ok, I'll look there
<Petaris_Aki> found it
<Petaris_Aki> in /
<sbalneav> hey LaserJock !!
<Petaris_Aki> Hi LaserJock
<Petaris_Aki> this one has a couple more sections but still not all of them
<Petaris_Aki> :(
<Nuba1> does fusermount also take care of local disks and local cdroms?
<Petaris_Aki> let me try a different client
<Petaris_Aki> just in case
<Petaris_Aki> same thing happens
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: OK, so for whatever reason, xorg doesn't like to autoconfigure that client.
<sbalneav> So, you'll have to hand craft an xorg.conf file.
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> all my clients are the same
<Petaris_Aki> so I can do global configuration right?
<sbalneav> Yeah, should be able to.
<sbalneav> put the xorg.conf file in something like /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11/viaxorg.conf
<sbalneav> then in your lts.conf file, put X_CONF=/etc/X11/viaxorg.conf
<sbalneav> and do the ltsp-update-image
<sbalneav> badda-bing, badda-boom, should do the trick.
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> I will try that
<Petaris_Aki> is there a template for xorg.conf hidden somewhere?
<sbalneav> Well, 95% of the time, you can just grab the server's, which is pretty generic, and just change the video driver section.
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<sbalneav> set the driver to be whatever, and any BusID lines, just delete 'em
<Petaris_Aki> I'll try that
<Petaris_Aki> ok
<Petaris_Aki> thanks
<Petaris_Aki> sbalneav: That worked
<Petaris_Aki> Thanks for all your help
<Petaris_Aki> :)
<RichEd> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Petaris_Aki: NP
<sbalneav> RichEd: Heya!
<RichEd> how's maine ?
<sbalneav> Heh, been back for a week now :)
<sbalneav> But it was lovely
<RichEd> pity I missed the lobsters @ $ 10.00 each ... we had a lobster + a starter at Legal Seafoods + drinks = $ 80
<sbalneav> Weather the first night was a bit wild, we caught the tail end of the hurricane
<RichEd> i heard so from ogra
<sbalneav> heh, yeah, Legal's nice, but pricey
<sbalneav> Ah, but what's the point of making money if you can't/wont spend it? :)
<johnny> aha.. my bug finally has comments :)
<johnny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/161794
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161794 in ltsp "autologin doesn't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<johnny> ogra, hi, are you here?
<johnny> you last commented on that bug, i see the same behaviour as the last commenter, with the same effect, it works if you comment LDM_USERNAME and LDM_PASSWORD out
<ogra> the greeter isnt supposed to come up ... it should start logging in right away ...
<johnny> well it doesn't :(
<ogra> the question is why dont you gutsy see any login attempts in auth.log
<johnny> it seems to get stuck in get_host in ldm2
<ogra> even if you set LDM_SERVER to point to your servers IP ?
<johnny> i thought LDM_SERVER was unnecessary, but yes
<johnny> i did add that
<ogra> with the correct IP i hope
<johnny> the former lts.conf did not require it to be set tho btw
<ogra> the get_host() function only fills LDM_SERVER
<ogra> so if you set that it should work ... its weird that it doesnt
<johnny> i know that when i tried to do it manually, but turning off ldm in SCREEN_07  and then setting the vars and exporting them myself, and then turning on ldm
<johnny> i see the word hostname printed and in the log something like In get_userid
<johnny> so, is LDM_SERVER supposed to be required now?
<johnny> i'm having my mappings in two many files now :( luckily i have ony 4  thin clients
<johnny> only*
<johnny>  /etc/ethers,/etc/hosts,lts.conf
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting : in #ubuntu-meeting === in 20mins
<Goosemoose> Ive been looking over http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install about how to deploy over a network. I don't see a way to customize the image that's being deployed though. Am I missing something?
<Goosemoose> lol
<Goosemoose> im having a hard time getting that part, the rest seems straightforward
<johnny> is that relatedto #edubuntu somehow?
<Goosemoose> yes
<johnny> how?
<Goosemoose> im deploying 500 edubuntu copies
<johnny> oh.. deploying edubuntu, but not using ltsp
<Goosemoose> yes
<johnny> the preseed file?
<Goosemoose> the pressed file seems to just be a large text file with most of the settings to answer the install
<Goosemoose> but i've made quite a few customizations to my install to make it authenticate users over the domain and stuff like that
<Goosemoose> i want that incldued
<johnny> it can prolly run custom scripts
<johnny> so you can set them up in there
<RichEd> ogra: you around ?
<ogra> yep
<Goosemoose> yeah i was thinking i'd need to write custom scripts for all of it
<RichEd> :)
<johnny> looks like you can just pop them in the preseed file
<RichEd> did you see the question above ^ it's a mass-deployment type issue so I'd like to know the answer as well
<stgraber> Goosemoose: you can use the late-command from the preseeding to execute your script at the end of the install
<Goosemoose> the pressed file is here: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/example-preseed.txt
<Goosemoose> an example at least
<stgraber> Goosemoose: alternatively you can create a config package which will configure the system
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> which would be easier do you think?
<ogra> Goosemoose, install system-config-kickstart :)
<Goosemoose> I've worked with linux servers for years, but just getting started on the workstation world
<stgraber> I use both depending of the use I'll do of the system, packaged version is harder to do but you can then use network update for your scripts (as it's a package like any other software)
<stgraber> the late-command one is certainly the easiest
<ogra> it will provide a GUI to create a preseed file
<Goosemoose> thanks orga, ill check that part out.
<Goosemoose> stgraber, how do i create config packages?
<RichEd> ogra: do we have that in the edubuntu documentation somewhere ... what you can do with that tool ?
<stgraber> it's like any software packages, you ship your changed file as files in the package and use postinst/postrm scripts to update your system files
<ogra> RichEd, its in the ubuntu installer docs afaik
<stgraber> it's "easy" if you have already done software packaging
<Goosemoose> ok, i create packages in windows all the time for the 200 xp machines
<Goosemoose> we use SMS so I create msi packages usually
<Goosemoose> is there a program used to assist in the creation?
<RichEd> ogra: is there any FLOSS equivalent to ghost yet ?
<stgraber> hmm, creating deb isn't really a so easy thing to do :) (especially if you want them to be good), I don't know of any GUI to help with that
<ogra> dd would be one (an ancient one)
<Goosemoose> darn
<johnny> sure.. there is one one
<ogra> clonezilla another more modern one
<johnny> i read about it the other day
<Goosemoose> I've created images that I've used to install winxp over PXE before
<johnny> aha.. clonezilla
<Goosemoose> I was hoping I could do something similar here, get a machine up, image it, then deploy over pxe like in the article
<Goosemoose> then just change a few files on it
<RichEd> I'm thinking along the lines of the cost savings route ... in the commercial proprietary education world you would have a ghost licence fee per machine ... that's another saving for FLOSS
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting : in #ubuntu-meeting === now
<Goosemoose> it looks like this doc is saying that it uses the tftp server to get just a few settings, then installs edubuntu package by package?
<Goosemoose> so there's no real image
<ogra> Goosemoose, yeah
<Goosemoose> seems a hell of a lot slower that way
<johnny> Goosemoose,  a bit
<Goosemoose> than just downloading a preconfigured image
<ogra> not if you set up a proxy server running apt-proxy
<Goosemoose> orga, i figured i'd setup my own local apt-proxy to speed it up
<Goosemoose> but still
<ogra> they will all install from the apt-proxy
<johnny> Goosemoose, it's not that bad tho
<Goosemoose> I've gone through and installed about 15 programs on here right now, configured another 15 config files
<Goosemoose> and still have to figure out how to get the user folder to be directed to the server rather than local (figure it shouldn't be hard)
<Goosemoose> and lock the systems down
<Goosemoose> Do any of you deploy over the network right now?
<johnny> i just use ltsp
<Goosemoose> i have too many machines for that
<johnny> that you the user folder is already on the server :)
<Goosemoose> or i would too
<ogra> sbalneav, edubuntu meeting ?
<ogra> LaserJock, ^^^ ?
<RichEd> LaserJock you around ?
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<RichEd> -> meeting about 3 tanbs to the right ?
<RichEd> s/tabs/tanbs/
<sbalneav> ogra: yeah, I'll be there
<Goosemoose> sooo, im sitting here beating myself up for not finding this: http://sadms.sourceforge.net/ about a week ago before i did everything manually
<Goosemoose> anyone used SADMS?
<LaserJock> I gotta run guys
<LaserJock> I'll probably be back later and will read the rest of the meeting
<Goosemoose> **Can someone point me in the right direction, I have ubuntu authenticating against active directory for longons. How do I get the user folder to map to the users folder on my windows server?
<johnny> what about symlinks?
<johnny> i don't think they will work will they?
<Goosemoose> hmm, they might
<johnny> not that i've ever heard of
<Goosemoose> why not? linux can create symlinks, the windows server doesn't need to know about it
<johnny> the file system won't support it
<Goosemoose> although I rather it be the full directory
<Goosemoose> which file system? linux or windows?
<johnny> i mean inside their directories
<johnny> ntfs or fat32..
<Goosemoose> there actually is a program to do symlinks on windoww,s but i dont think i need it
<johnny> it's not exposed via the gui at all
<Goosemoose> i want the linux machine to save to the windows domain, not the other way around
<johnny> junctions are what they are called
<Goosemoose> so can't i just create a symlink to the network folder?
<johnny> i'm suprised you don't keep the active directory auth server seperate from where the users are stored
<johnny> err user account storage is
<Goosemoose> i have 5 windows servers
<Goosemoose> the storage server is a member server so it doesnt have full AD on it
<johnny> you could serve the directories over nfs..
<johnny> or perhaps samba
<Goosemoose> im thinking it would work just like if i wanted to make the users folder that of a networked linux server wouldn't it?
<Goosemoose> as long as the permissions matched up
<johnny> mapping is easy enough tho.. just set /home/$user to be mouted via smb or nfs
<johnny> altho.. personally, if i was using windows server for anythign more than ad, i'd be using windows clients
<johnny> more than AD auth that is
<Goosemoose> well i have 250 win clients
<Goosemoose> school got 500 donated computers and we dont have the cash for licenses
<Goosemoose> ive wanted to install linux for quite awhile so it's a good opportunity
<johnny> aha
<johnny> well, that's good ...
<Goosemoose> I've used linux servers for my dedicate webservers for a long time, but not as workstations
<johnny> i assume you have a full ubuntu/edubuntu install on a workstation for playing around right?
<johnny> a testing machine?
<Goosemoose> so how would I go about mounting /home/DHS/$user to the nfs folder which would actually adjust based on their user group. thats the prob
<Goosemoose> yes
<Goosemoose> setting it all up how i want it
<Goosemoose> i have it authenticating logins against AD right now
<Goosemoose> just working on everything else
<johnny> well can't you query for the info and then feed it to fstab?
<Goosemoose> that's why i was hoping i could image it and deploy via pxe like windows
<ogra> there is a pam module for mounting home dirs
<johnny> aha..
<johnny> good idea
<ogra> read up about pam-mount
<johnny> and pam can talk to ad
<Goosemoose> oh, that would make it easier
<johnny> via ldap
<Goosemoose> yeah, i already have pam talking to ad
<Goosemoose> ok, let me look up pam mount
<johnny> Goosemoose, i perhaps think you should have started a bit smaller :)
<Goosemoose> lol
<ogra> there is also a pam scripting module where you can use generic scripts if you want
<Goosemoose> I like to jump into things
<Goosemoose> emersion is better for learning
<johnny> well don't hold it against linux if you have trouble :)
<johnny> yeah.. i remember my first dive..
<Goosemoose> Nah, remember I've been using lamp servers (mostly centos) for about a decade
<Goosemoose> i can get around with mysql, php and apache with no problems
<johnny> sure.. but i meant on the desktop side
<Goosemoose> So far it looks awesome
<Goosemoose> Hey its not like windows is playing nice
<johnny> maybe you will switch your win clients over some day :)
<Goosemoose> the problem there is windows only software we run
<johnny> luckily more and more of it runs under wine these days
<johnny> or via some virtualization
<johnny> or.. they could always rdp for that
<johnny> then again.. windows has odd rules for licensing
<RichEd> windows has odd rules for licensing <- redundancy in there somewhere
<RichEd> windows has od rules
<RichEd> windows has licencing
<RichEd> ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> well, you likely get yourself int trouble with single licensed win software being run on an ltsp server
<johnny> yeah.. i remember that only one of us could rdp into the server at my last job
<ogra> (through wine or so)
<ogra> since ltsp wont restrict the amount of processes ;)
 * johnny == glad glad he never has to do that 
<johnny> my thin clients are all linux and they run on a linux server :)
<Goosemoose> yeah they want you to pay for each terminal service connection
<Goosemoose> id need 10 servers to run ltsp
<johnny> ogra, is LDM_SERVER required for autologin now?
<johnny> it wasn't requried in feisty
<ogra> johnny, i dont know, nobody answered my question yet
<ogra> i'm waiting for some input on the bug
<johnny> i wish i was at the place
<ogra> clearly there is a bug in all this
<johnny> where my clients are
<johnny> how long are you going to be about?
<ogra> if it can be worked around by setting LDM_SERVER that woulld have to be documented as required
<ogra> not long anymore
<johnny> well i'll at least test it out tomorrow
<ogra> it' 11pm here ... i started at 10am today
<johnny> whoa
<johnny> go home :)
<johnny> i'll let you know tomorrow
<ogra> so i'll crash soon :)
<ogra> i am home :)
<johnny> well turn off your computer.. go read a book :)
<ogra> the advantage of being ubuntu dev :)
<sbalneav> ogra: Yeah, and you've still got that long commute
<ogra> you never stop wrking
<sbalneav> :)
<ogra> (mainly advantage for ubuntu indeed :) )
<johnny> lol
<johnny> well and all linux distros
<johnny> yay GPL..
<johnny> ogra, so that means you'll be here tomorrow :)
<ogra> sure
<ogra> i'm here every day unless i travel ...
<johnny> i'm working at the store at 7 tomorrow , but i'll go in a few hours early to catch you
<johnny> 7 EST that is
<johnny> or rather 1900
<Goosemoose> im installing edubuntu on a server right now, will it autodetect the raid?
<Goosemoose> i saw a bunch of errors right before i saw the first gui popup, but the install seems to be going ok
<ogra> tats rather a #ubuntu-server question :)
<johnny> ogra,i run this ltsp setup atm for a small nonprofit bookstore coffeehouse, so all this work is very appreciated by me :)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> i love that its used :)
<johnny> and i also plan on using edubuntu itself rather than normal ubuntu for an actual classroom setup
<johnny> i love that it is usable by folks who can't afford huge licensing feeds :)
<johnny> fees*
<Goosemoose> too many damn users in the ubuntu channel
<johnny> #ubuntu-server ?
<Goosemoose> no
<Goosemoose> #ubuntu
<ogra> try -server :)
<johnny> well join #ubuntu-server :)
<johnny> i wish #ubuntu was split up tho
<johnny> it's insane
<johnny> i go in there for questions, nobody ever knows the answers, and i end up getting caught up in an hour of support :)
<ogra> i always found it funny :)
<Goosemoose> yes, totally insane
<RichEd> it would be good if channels had a primary room, and sub-rooms for specific topics
<ogra> right it has its suction :)
<Goosemoose> im trying to search the forum for info on the redirecting of user home folder but i keep getting no results found
<RichEd> so you could be in #ubuntu, but also check out the other conversation areas ... with a visual tree arrangement
<ogra> Goosemoose, "ubuntu AD home integration" should revel something on google, no ?
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> will try that
<ogra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280702 its od and for dapper ... but pretty complete surely there are differences in gutsy though
<ogra> *old
<johnny> Goosemoose, are you using  ldap tls,ssl,plain text?
<Goosemoose> for login?
<johnny> yes
<Goosemoose> I guess it's LDAP
<Goosemoose> actually, it must be
<johnny> yes.. but are the passwords being sent in plaintext?
<Goosemoose> no, shouldnt be as i have kerberos setup
<Goosemoose> using pam login module
<Goosemoose> I followed this doc mostly
<Goosemoose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto?highlight=%28active%29%7C%28directory%29
<Goosemoose> had to make a few adjustments i read elsewhere to get it to actually work
<ogra> "Ubuntu Breezy 5.10"
<ogra> whee thats old
<Goosemoose> well, it worked for the most part
<Goosemoose> only problem was that I had to manually add the workstation to windows dns, which i dont understand since it got its dhcp addy fine
<Goosemoose> but not A records ever appeared on the dns serve
<Goosemoose> i saw a few other people with that problems on the forum, but no solutions
<johnny> set it to send the hostname ?
#edubuntu 2007-11-15
<johnny_> hi, after upgrading to gusty (including the chroot) now firefox never dies when you shut it off
<johnny_> you have to manually kill the process
<kamazu> hi everybody
<kamazu> I have a problem booting a i386 client booting from an amd64 server
<kamazu> the boot process starts but stops at request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c
<johnny_> you did generate the proper ltsp image right?
<kamazu> yes
<johnny_> i386
<johnny_> hmm.. no idea then , never seen that one
<kamazu> I did a ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<johnny_> aha.. never seen it.. try manually blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kamazu> so i HAVE to first delete the amd64 in /opt/ltsp ?
<kamazu> I didn't do that
<johnny_> well if you had amd64 clients you'd want to keep that :)
<kamazu> Yes :)
<kamazu> but that's what i read in the net
<johnny_> just make sure that your users are receiving the proper i386
<johnny_> in your dhcpd config
<kamazu> in /var/log/syslog it says
<kamazu> connect from 192.168.0.250, assigned file is /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<johnny_> on i386 system? if so.. that's prolly your problem
<johnny_> or rather.. is at least a part of it :)
<kamazu> :)
<kamazu> but where if not in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf is it assigned?
<johnny_>  well it's between the tftpd and the dhcpd
<kamazu> filename "/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<johnny_> check your tftpd
<johnny_> config
<kamazu> ok
<kamazu> where?
<johnny_> i have no idea..
<johnny_> i don't use the default dhcpd and tftpd
<johnny_> i use dnsmasq for both
<kamazu> i did a grep -r amd64 in etc and didn't find anything but in inetd.conf
<johnny_> and what does that say?
<kamazu> 2000               stream  tcp            nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<kamazu> 2001               stream  tcp            nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<kgoetz>  /etc/ltsp or /etc/dhcp are teh places to look
<kgoetz> (previously anyway)
<kamazu> yes the bootup starts and in my /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf i don't mention amd64
<kamazu> but still in /var/log/syslog there is this line
<johnny_> hmm.. change the 2000 line
<johnny_> or rather.. for testing, switch the 2001 and 2000 lines
<kamazu> i'll comment it out
<johnny_> no
<kamazu> then?
<johnny_> siwtch em
<johnny_> 2001 and 2000
<kamazu> ok
<johnny_> and then try
<kamazu> one minute :)
<kamazu> no luck :(
<kamazu> i'll will delete both architectures and for now only use i386
<kamazu> thanks dough
<kamazu> :)
<kamazu> though
<highvoltage> good mornign edubuntuland
<highvoltage> sorry, fell asleep last night before the meeting started
<RichEd> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey RichEd
<Nubae> hi, I'm trying to find libflashsupport for 64 bit
<Nubae> I've got lib 32, but that doesnt seem to help installing libflashsupport
<gnomefreak> Nubae: nspluginwrapper
<ogra> gnomefreak, libflashsupport works on a lower level
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ogra> it fixes a bug where flash doesnt close its alsa sockets properly ...
<ogra> its actually a workaround to fix a bug adobe doesnt care for
<Nubae> so is there no way to run it on 64bit then?
<ogra> Nubae, there are source packages somewhere, you should be able to build them ... sadly there are some cross licensing issues with libflashsupport that need to be solved before it can hit the archive
<Nubae> I tried to build
<Nubae> from source, got all kind of errors
<ogra> how did it fail
<Nubae> what is pastebin address again?
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nubae> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2002/
<ogra> sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<ogra> is for the first error
<Nubae> yeah didnt look to closely at the errors to be honest...
<ogra> you likely also need libasound-dev and the pulse development package
<ogra> its only missing some build deps
<Nubae> of course, didnt install any of the dev packages
<Nubae> ah thats good news... only thing not working now on my install
<ogra> if y build complains about not finding "something.h" at the top its usually missing a -dev package
<ogra> so the way to solve it would be to find out where: openssl/ssl.h, esd.h, pulse/simple.h and pulse/error.h are in .... and install these packages
<Nubae> cool, thanks
<ogra> packages.ubuntu-com has a search function for package contents where you can easily find the answer :)
<Nubae> libesd0-dev for esd?
<Nubae> thanks for that ogra, that will be useful for life... (packages.ubuntu.com)
<johnny> ogra,  i commented on that bug, i tried setting LDM_SERVER
<johnny> no dice
<ogra> yeah, i saw it
<ogra> Nubae, right, thats the right lib for esd (you could also disable esd in the code, its not used anyway in our setup)
<Nubae> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<Nubae> flashsupport.c: In function ‘FPX_SoundOutput_Open’:
<Nubae> flashsupport.c:488: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
<ogra> johnny, i fear we'll need sbalneav for further debugging, i dont know 100% how his autologin stuff works ...
<Nubae> thats what I get after all dependencies seem to be met
<ogra> Nubae, look at the makefile for -Werror .... remove that
<ogra> so it doesnt treat warnings as errors
<Nubae> /usr/bin/ld: /tmp/ccZf1tuq.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<Nubae> /tmp/ccZf1tuq.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
<johnny> ogra, that's cool, i just make to make sure the bug is treated as valid
<ogra> Nubae, you removed -Werror ?
<Nubae> yep
<ogra> add -fPIC for it and see what happens
<ogra> the code might not be 64bit compatible though
<ogra> (especially since there is no native 64bit flash)
<Nubae> flashsupport.c: In function ‘FPX_SoundOutput_Open’:
<Nubae> flashsupport.c:488: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
<Nubae> but the other error went
<ogra> so it built ?
<Nubae> oh... guess it did
<ogra> try if it works then
<Nubae> make install worked
<ogra> run sudo ldconfig
<ogra> to make sure the lib linker knows its there
<ogra> (not sure make install does that, wont do no harm to run it again even)
<Nubae> restart firefox?
<ogra> yep
<Nubae> nah, no sound
<ogra> check ~/.xsession-errors
<ogra> if there is any trace of pulseaudio errors
<Nubae> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_hw.c:1351:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<Nubae> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/al$
<Nubae> A
<Nubae> repeated
<Nubae> over and over
<Nubae> have to run, dentist appointment... thanks for that though, I'll check in to see if you're here when I get back
<gamed|ph> hi
<sbalneav> ogra: Morning!
<o00w> is there anyone that can assist me with setting up printers?
<sbalneav> o00w: On which, the server, or thin clients?
<o00w> sbalneav: on a client I am just testing 7.04 on our networks
<sbalneav> Sure, I can help
<nubae> for thin clients, is it the same with 7.10 as 7.04?
<ogra1> nubae, beyond the fact the lts.conf moved to a new place the options are still the same
<nubae> its something I need to get to as well, teachers are asking me constantly
<sbalneav> ogra1: Hey there!
<ogra1> sbalneav, yo
<ogra1> sorry i didnt ping back yet in #ltsp
<sbalneav> Nah, np
<ogra1> just got my ultra beefy 2M SDSL line :)
<sbalneav> I went to #bzr and got help
<ogra1> ah
<sbalneav> My own stupidity, as usual
<o00w> sbalneav: it is a xerox phaser 8550dp...I can see the printer with the correct IP with Global Settings/Detect LAN Printers...in fact I see all the printers...quite impressed by that
<sbalneav> I bzr co'd, instead of branch'd
<sbalneav> so all I have to do is bzr bind, and I'm cool.
<ogra1> ah
<sbalneav> I'm just fixing up the upstream bits now, then I'll branch onto launchpad for hardy devel.
<ogra> i thought you branch upstream into ltsp-drivers
<ogra> i have a bunch of pending changes for the branch you got on ltsp.org
<nubae> hey about flash sound on the clients with 64 bit edubuntu, I'm not in the school right now so cant check anything, but did u see anything with the errors i pasted (.xsession-errors)
<o00w> sbalneav: is there a quick way to talk directly in channel to someone, currently I highlight the name and paste it followed by colon...but I am not sure if it changes the color of the name for that user as it does when someone responds to me...sorry if this seems like a poorly worded question
<sbalneav> Most irc clients have name tab completion
<sbalneav> so, for you, I just type
<sbalneav> o00w: o<tab>, and it fills in your name
<o00w> sbalneav: ty I should have guessed it would act similar to a terminal
<o00w> sbalneav: so I click add printer... it scans available printers and I have "use a detected printer" bulleted and scroll down to the appropriate printer
<o00w> sbalneav: then I pick the driver which I added from a printer ppd package I downloaded from Xerox
<o00w> sbalneav: gave a description and the printer appears in the list
<nubae> ogra: about the xsession-errors: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_hw.c:1351:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<ogra> do you have sound in other apps?
<nubae> yeah
<nubae> even totem
<nubae> ogra: this is the other line: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<ogra> nubae, dpkg -l libasound2-plugins
<nubae> 1.0.14-1ubuntu3
<ogra> but its installed ?
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> ls /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so ?
<nubae> yeah its there
<ogra> hmm
<nubae> maybe its a case of restarting
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> shouldnt
<ogra> but try :)
<nubae> heh :-)
<nubae> I've got 12 users using crossover and office and this is the cpu time: 0.22 (1 min) 0.19 (5 mins) 0.30 (15 mins)
<nubae> remarkable
<ogra> yeah
<lns> you guys talking about flash/shockwave sound in firefox by chance?
<nubae> yes
<lns> that's my problem *raises hand* =p
<ogra> did you try out gnash ?
<ogra> lns, shouldnt be one on i386 servers ...
<ogra> only on amd64
<lns> ogra, mine are all amd64 :(
<lns> w/i386 clients
<lns> and (unfortunately) flash, java and shockwave in firefox are the most important things for the students to have
<nubae> gnash should work according to the latest posts
<ogra> lns, do your servers have more than 4Gig of RAM ?
<lns> ogra, yes they all have 8gb
<lns> i've put cxoffice pro on them, and shockwave / flash *work*, but no sound.
<nubae> Ins same here
<lns> i've been hacking away for weeks trying to get them to work, but no luck yet :(
<nubae> have u compiled the libflashsupport for it?
<lns> nubae, that's the whole thing
<nubae> ogra just guided me through the compilation
<lns> i can't - it won't compile due to some crazy compilation errors..i e-mailed revolutionlinux on it but they never replied
<sbalneav> Here's my advice.  If you want flash, DON'T install 64 bit on the server.  Stay 32 bit.
<lns> sbalneav, well...heh
<lns> its a little too late for that now ;)
<ogra> or know how to set up a 32bit chroot
<nubae> indeed
<ogra> and run firefox 32bit from there
<lns> ogra, what, a seperate 32bit chroot for firefox?
<ogra> and flash
<lns> well, actually i'm using the infamous 3in1 script from Kilz
<lns> so it's firefox 32-bit
<ogra> hmm, not sure you can make libflashsupport work in that scenario easily
<lns> ogra, i concur ;)
<lns> absolutely
<lns> so is there any documentation on setting up another 32-bit chroot for firefox in this kind of scenario?
<ogra> but seems gnash did some quantum jumps recently
<nubae> its supposed to work with pictures to prove it :-)
<lns> ogra, i'd love to use gnash, but i still have the huge issue of shockwave and java
<nubae> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Edubuntu_7.10_Classroom_Server_%28x86_64%29
<lns> and yes i do mean actual shockwave director =)
<ogra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<nubae> 32 bit to 64 bit back to 32 bit in the client
<nubae> sounds ugly :-)
<lns> can't we just beat down the ceo of adobe instead? it sounds easier ;)
<ogra> if you thinks that helps to make them love linux more, go ahead :)
<lns> hehe
<lns> ogra, with setting up this chroot should pulseaudio "just work" to the clients?
<lns> (for flash/sw/etc in firefox)
<nubae> well Ins, not sure if it actually works, but ogra gave me these instructions to install libflashsupport for amd64:
<nubae> Nubae, look at the makefile for -Werror .... remove that
<nubae> <ogra> add -fPIC for it and see what happens
<nubae> that compiled for me and installed
<ogra> and you need the build dependencies installed
<nubae> but dont think it worked.... I havent been able to fully test it as I'm at a remote location
<lns> ok
<nubae> would be interesting to see if it works for you
<lns> lemme try and dig up the error it was throwing me to see if it was the same compilation error
<lns> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nubae> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone have suggestions for running Edubuntu LTSP with the Xubuntu desktop?  Should it be worth the processor savings?  I know it's easier to lockdown with the config files...
<lns> http://pastebot.ltsp.org/351 is the full text of the e-mail i sent them
<lns> nubae/ogra can you take a glimpse at that?
<ogra> remove -Werror from your Makefile
<lns> ogra, ok
<nubae> yeah its the same errors
<lns> ogra, under CFLAGS right?
<ogra> wherever you see it
<lns> k
<ogra> i dont have the code in frot of me
<nubae> just in gcc
<nubae> so Ins did that work?
<lns> ack..=p here
<lns> http://pastebot.ltsp.org/352
<lns> apologies for the bad chars
<nubae> you need the dependencies
<nubae> all the dev libraries
<nubae> libssl-dev, etc
<lns> ok lemme get those
<lns> do i need esd devs if it's gutsy?
<nubae> supposedly not, but I installed anyway
<lns> that's another thing that really confuses me about the whole situation.. i don't even know if pulseaudio has completely taken over or not..maybe i'm just paranoid =p
<lns> yikes...network bottleneck at the schools, kids must be on runescape or something. =p (or the teachers)
<nubae> Ins what do you use for student management, schooltool?
<lns> nubae, we don't use anything for student management
<lns> they have a seperate (windows) admin network, LTSP is for the student labs/classrooms
<nubae> ah... right.... I'm sticking to linux only at this school
<lns> yikes... 12kb/sec.
<lns> makes me think back to the old BBS days.
<lns> =p
<lns> ANSi art rules
<nubae> killall -u :-)
<lns> seriously. =)
<lns> well this might take a while to install the devs
<diddy>  Where do I find the history file for synaptic package manager
<lns> diddy, did you try /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<nep> anyone know how do I configure in etch as in edubuntu for sound in clinet for ltsop
<nep> ltsp
<sbalneav> nep: keep an eye out for vagrantc
<sbalneav> he's one of the debian guys
<nep> sbalneav, yes But haven't seen him today,
<diddy> lns, looks good, thank you
<lns> np diddy, glad i could help
<nubae> still compiling?
<lns> nubae, still downloading. =p
<lns> extremely slow pipe over there today...not sure why they think a T1 is enough for 7 schools =p
<lns> it's usually much faster in the afternoon (when they're all gone, that is) =p
<lns> glad i dojn't have to rebuild my chroot!
<nubae> where are you at Ins? US?
<lns> yes - california
<lns> Lns btw ;)
<nubae> ah hehe
<lns> woo, it compiled! =p
<Nuba1> hi
<Nuba1> Lns did u manage to get flash working then?
<bddebian> Heya
<lns> Nuba1, i'm downloading git-core right now so i can download the new version of libflashsupport provided by pulseaudio
<lns> i got it compiled but as i was, but then warren told me there's a better (less buggy) version out there
<lns> go figure =p
<Nuba1> oh reallly... where?
<lns> hold on
<Nuba1> I'm at the school now so I can hack at this too
<lns> oh nice
<lns> here
<lns> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FlashPlayer9Solution
<lns> hmm. this is what i get after installing git-core
<lns> # git clone http://git.0pointer.de/repos/libflashsupport.git/
<lns> Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/src/libflashsupport/.git/
<lns> /usr/bin/git-clone: 310: curl: not found
<lns> Cannot get remote repository information.
<lns> Perhaps git-update-server-info needs to be run there?
<lns> :(
<Nuba1> hmmm same here
<lns> I *did* have the libflashsupport.so compiled successfully from revolutionlinux though
<lns> i'm not onsite so i couldn't test it
<lns> have you done that yet?
<Nuba1> yes
<Nuba1> and didnt work
<lns> are you using firefox32 or 64-bit version?
<Nuba1> weird the repo doesnt seem empty
<Nuba1> 64
<lns> hmm...
<lns> i'm using firefox32 (in amd64 ubuntu install, using the Kilz 3in1 script)
<Nuba1> any reason why?
<lns> mainly for flash, java and shockwave support
<lns> =p
<Nuba1> and 64bit firefox wont do that?
<lns> well, after gutsy came out, flash has the nspluginwrapper install script
<lns> we have crossover office for installing shockwave
<lns> java is now a big issue though, i see for 64-bit
<Nuba1> really, java wont install on 64bit?
<lns> join #ltsp, ogra and i are talking about that right now
<Petaris_Aki> lns: it is better to use 32-bit firefox and the 32-bit plugins
<Petaris_Aki> that is what I have found anyway
<Petaris_Aki> nspluginwrapper never worked well for me
<Petaris_Aki> I did it without needing a chroot too
<Petaris_Aki> though I can't remember where I found the how-to
<Petaris_Aki> its not just java either, its flash and a bunch of others too
<lns> Petaris_Aki, i concur
<Petaris_Aki> realplayer, etc all have only 32-bit plugins last I looked
<Petaris_Aki> well its lunch time
<Petaris_Aki> biab
<gamed|ph> hi
<gamed|ph> how can I set the ip of the ltsp-server for my thin-clients? My dhcpd/tftpd runs on a other maschine then my ltsp...
<lns> gamed|ph, you have to use the "next-server" dhcp option
<lns> gamed|ph, for instance
<lns> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPWindowsDHCP (with windows dhcp)
<gamed|ph> i don't want to set the ip og my tftpd, i need to change the ip of the ltsp/nfs/ssh
<lns> so you want to change the ip of your ltsp server?
<lns> is that what you're asking?
<gamed|ph> no i know how to change an interface-ip ;-)
<gamed|ph> I've an ipcop with dhcp and tftp...
<gamed|ph> and a ltsp-server
<lns> ok
<lns> i do too =)
<lns> (have an ipcop and ltsp that is)
<gamed|ph> ah, cool ;-) the ipcop already provides a boot-menu to my clients and i've expanded it to a ltsp-option
<gamed|ph> but when i boot a client with that the client don't know the ip of the ltsp-server
<gamed|ph> can i use append in pxelinux.cfg/default for that?
<lns> hmm
<lns> i'm almost positive i had to do this for a specific (bad) thinclient, but the options i used in ipcop to pass to ltsp were the following
<lns> server-identifier <ip-of-ltsp>
<lns> tftp-server-name <"ip-of-ltsp">
<lns> next-server <ip-of-ltsp>
<gamed|ph> mh, but next-server is afaik the ip of the tftp, right?
<lns> yes
<lns> you have tftp on a different server than ltsp?
<gamed|ph> yes, tftp runs on the ipcop
<lns> ....wow, haven't heard of that kind of setup before
<lns> why do you do that?
<gamed|ph> mh, ipcop can provide me any kind of boot on this way... ghost, ubuntu setup, dsl rescue...
<lns> gamed|ph, the only thing i could think of is having some MAC identifier for your thin clients
<gamed|ph> I just want to change the ip the busybux will connect to.... Is it such heavy?
<lns> gamed|ph, have you considered static dhcp leases with specific options per MAC/client?
<gamed|ph> Yes of course but the clients are not only thin clients, I need to have the other boot options too
<gamed|ph> and i cant move the dhcp/tftp to the edubuntu server
<lns> gamed|ph, afaik if you have a dhcp/tftp server, the tftp server options can let you download whatever kernel image you want
<lns> but having a "chooser"...i have no clue. I don't even know if i understand what you're trying to do correctly.
<gamed|ph> I've a ipcop witch provides dhcp and tftp... actualy theres a boot menu to boot local, install ubuntu, start ghost, start Damn Small Linux etc.
<gamed|ph> now I've uploaded the thin-client kernels to the ipcop-server and edit the boot menu for it
<gamed|ph> but the thin client cant connect to the ltsp-server because the ip of the ltsp-server is not known by the client-image
<gamed|ph> but i don't know how to pass the ip into the image
<lns> ooooooooooh
<lns> ok
<lns> that's done somewhere in the LDM i think. or possibly lts.conf... not sure.
<lns> but at least i get what you're trying to do now =)
<gamed|ph> ;-) ah ok
<gamed|ph> isn't lts.conf in the nfs-root?
<lns> in gutsy it's in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386
<gamed|ph> but witch option?
<lns> not sure
<lns> you'll need to look at the available options
<gamed|ph> where i can find it?
<lns> gamed|ph, apt-get install edubuntu-docs
<lns> that's the best documentation out there imho
<gamed|ph> where i can find the docs then?`
<lns> apt-get install edubuntu-docs
<gamed|ph> yes but when i've installed them where i can  find it?
<lns> system -> about ubuntu -> edubuntu handbook
<lns> err
<lns> sorry
<lns> system -> help and support -> edu handbook
<gamed|ph> hehe, sorry but I've only the terminal because i'm not in front of the server
<lns> =p
<lns> dpkg -L edubuntu-docs
<LaserJock> you might have a hard time reading them from a terminal
<LaserJock> as they are in docbook XML
<johnny> sbalneav, could you help me out with more nfo you need for the autologin bug, I'd like to do some more testing on it later tonight
<gamed|ph> mh, SERVER = 192.168.0.2 doesn't work
<gamed|ph> my client can't mount it
 * johnny looks for that francis guy..
<sbalneav> johnny: Did you set the LDM_SERVER= line?
<johnny> yes
<johnny> no change
<johnny> and no quotes either
<johnny> i'm going back there
<johnny> today
<sbalneav> Well, without seeing the lts.conf, I can't say for sure.
<sbalneav> It works for me at home, on my boxes.
<johnny> i can show it
<johnny> http://pastebin.ca/776076
<johnny> i re commented the clients so they would work
<sbalneav> Looks ok
<sbalneav> must be something else in your setup
<johnny> like?
<sbalneav> Dunno.
<sbalneav> ssh config, maybe.
<sbalneav> What are you using for authentication?  Just regular /etc/passwd?
<sbalneav> or are you using AD or some such?
<johnny> /etc/passwd
<sbalneav> I'd test if you can ssh -X user@host, and login with that password
<johnny> host being the server?
<sbalneav> yup
<johnny> ok, i will
<johnny> so, before i get there . any more info on localapps ?  firefox is causing me no end to trouble on there :)
<johnny> luckily that's the only app that is really causing trouble
<sbalneav> It won't cause you any less trouble with localapps :) If you want to run it locally, you'll need even MORE ram on the workstations.
<sbalneav> But no, I've done no more work on localapps at the moment.
<lns> booooooo for localapps =p
<lns> thin means thin
<sbalneav> uhhh, yeah.
<lns> sorry
<lns> just easing the tension, baby! =p
<johnny_> sbalneav, i tried ssh -X user@server and it works just fine
<LaserJock> hi bdoin
<bdoin> hi
<LaserJock> how are things in gcompris land?
<bdoin> I do my best ;)
<kgoetz> hi :)
<LaserJock> maybe tonight I can get 8.4.2 merging for Hardy
<johnny_> hmm.. any other debugging suggestions people can make for autologin in gusty ltsp?
<LaserJock> bdoin: while I'm merging I'll have a look at that translation problem
<LaserJock> bdoin: I think we're just not updating the .pot in the packaging
<kgoetz> johnny_: are you the one who emailed the list?
<johnny_> no
<johnny_> another dude did on behalf of me
<johnny_> after he was able to reproduce it
<johnny_> it's also a filed bug
<kgoetz> cool.
<kgoetz> i havent used LTSP5/gutsy, so i cant help much i'im afraid
<bdoin> LaserJock: just found an issue on 8.4 branch with gstreamer 0.10.14, small ogg files are not played
<bdoin> It will be fixed in the upcomming gstreamer 0.10.15
<LaserJock> ah, good to know
<bazz> ahhh good timeing
<bazz> I sent the autol logon to the list
<johnny_> huh?
<bazz> I sent to the list this stuff
<bazz> How can I set the LTSP client to automatically log in?
<johnny_> which stuff?
<johnny_> link?
<bdoin> LaserJock: are you on the gcompris devel mailing list ?
<bazz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2007-November/002462.html
<johnny_> in your lts.conf
<johnny_> [workstation]
<bazz> yes withe the 3 screes set to ldm
<johnny_> LDM_USERNAME=username
<johnny_> LDM_PASSWORD=password
<johnny_> and that's it
<bazz> cool
<johnny_> for each workstation
<bazz> can I do that withe the 3 screens?
<bazz> not work stations but screens
<johnny_> 3 screens?
<johnny_> why would you need 3?
<johnny_> i only use one
<johnny_> or rather two
<johnny_> a shell
<johnny_> and ldm
<bazz> I'm setting up an automation lab
<johnny_> oh.. that's totally different
<johnny_> i don't think that will work
<johnny_> logins are per workstation
<johnny_> at least not the way it is currently setup
<bazz> bummer
<bazz> I know I can manualy logon each screen
<johnny_> you could hack up ldm
<johnny_> that might work
<bazz> I was kinda hopefull I could set it up to auto
<bazz> Not sure where I would start
<bazz> I was hoping I could get the screen viewer to work wit it also
<LaserJock> bdoin: no, I'm not
<LaserJock> bdoin: does it get a lot of traffic?
<bazz> the LTSP server?
<bazz> is there an upto date exampe lts.conf with all the options anywhere?
<johnny_> there's a file that lists all the parameters
<johnny_> lts-parameters i think
<bdoin> LaserJock: not really sometimes there are important thinks that may impact packaging
<LaserJock> bdoin: ah, ok
<bdoin> I just explained the gstreamer issue for example
<bazz> cool I'll have to look for it...
#edubuntu 2007-11-16
<LaserJock> bdoin: subscribed, thanks
<bdoin> LaserJock: for the translations issue, you thing something can be done for gutsy ?
<bazz> Silly qusetion...where would I look for ldm to play with settings? Are there any flat files for it?
<johnny_> it's lts.conf
<johnny_> those are the settings for it
<bazz> darn....
<johnny_> to get what you want, you'll prolly have to write some code
<johnny_> or get somebody else to write it for you
<bazz> I wish I could write code.....
<bazz> think there would be anyone out there interested inn doing it
<johnny_> nobody i know
<johnny_> except for pay obviously
<bazz> yeah...
<johnny_> you should write out a description of exactly what you need, your post needs to be elaborated on
<bazz> then post to the group?
<johnny_> yes
<bazz> cool...I will give that a go
<bazz> I have a few things I'm gonna try first...see what happens
<LaserJock> bdoin: I really don't know, we have a fairly high barrier on what can go into the -updates repositories
<LaserJock> bdoin: we can't have hundreds and hundreds of new packages going in
<bdoin> but gcompris translations are in a separate common translation package no ?
<LaserJock> bdoin: on the other hand, if I can get a new translation put into the lang packs, which are updated something like monthly
<LaserJock> without messing around with the gcompris package itself
<LaserJock> I think we'd have a shot
<LaserJock> I just don't have enough experience with translations to know exactly how difficult it'd be
<LaserJock> but I can look into it and ask around
<LaserJock> I'm still not 100% positive on what the problem is
<LaserJock> are we just carrying old translations? or are they incomplete translations of the new versions
<bdoin> well we already have very good translations that we ship with each release. we are very formal on string freeze and it's sad it ends up so messy on Ubuntu
<bdoin> in many languages, GCompris is just not usable in schools
<LaserJock> bdoin: because of Ubuntu messing up the translations?
<bdoin> yes
<LaserJock> well that's not cool
<LaserJock> we certianly shouldn't be making things worse
<bdoin> teachers in primary education does rarely speak english, at least in france. currently, when you launch GCompris in french, you have to dig around the menus to find something translated.
<bdoin> it's just annoying when translation are broken on some application but for the GCompris target and shool audience of Edubuntu, it's a show stopper
 * bdoin have to sleep, bye
<LaserJock> bdoin: well, I'm very sorry and I'll do my best to get this all cleaned up
<bdoin> thanks a lot, be assured that it's really important for non english speaker and it's a must for the credibility of edubuntu in the educational market
<LaserJock> I agree
<bdoin> bye
<johnny_> anybody have a problem with firefox not completely closing on exit with ltsp?
<johny> hi there
<johny> I need help mounting an ntfs drive please
<scrapbunny> is anyone having issues with 7.10 running slow on thin clients
<johny> I'm having issues mounting an ntfs drive
<scrapbunny> are you running edubuntu stand alone or as thin client?
<johny> I think it's the stand alone
<johny> I have tried a few faq's and websites but it still doesn't work
<johny> other than that I'm having good success with it and and happy
<johny> als I'm still a newbie
<johny> alas even
<scrapbunny> is this with 7.10? I'm a newbie too but will try to help :)
<johnny_> you have to use ntfs-3g
<johnny_> if you want read/write that is
<johny> it says that that driver is installed
<johny> yes it is 7.10
<johny> I get an error msg
<scrapbunny> what is the message?
<johny> something about it wasn't dismounted properly
<johny> I treid what it said
<johny> and it didn't work
<scrapbunny> so have you ever been able to mount the drive?
<johny> no I havn't
<johny> not since the instal
<scrapbunny> do you have more than one user set up on this computer?
<johny> just me
<johny> when I try to acces it it says that I don't have permission tough
<johny> though even
<johny> used to say that
<johny> now it says unclean shut down
<johny> failed to mount
<johny> cannont mount volume
<johny> whem I click details it says
<johny> unclean shut down
<scrapbunny> when you click on system, Administration, then users and groups what does it show?
<scrapbunny> should be root and then your account
<johny> yes it does show that
<scrapbunny> can you click on your account and then Properties?
<johny> yes that works
<scrapbunny> then click the user priviledges and make sure administer system is checked
<johny> I checked it now
<scrapbunny> it wasn't checked?
<johny> no it wasn't
<johny> should I restart
<scrapbunny> now that is is checked i would do a restart and see if you can now mount the drive. from some of the other messages it sound like the computer was not turned off correctly at some point
<johny> so how do I fix that
<scrapbunny> how are you turning off the computer?
<johny> oh maybe i can try what it says again
<johny> I generally use the shutdown icon
<johny> unless something is frozen completely and I can't
<johny> I'll try a resart now though and come back it may have helped alot
<scrapbunny> i know that there are issues with the shutdown and especially hibernate and sleep mode so make sure you have run an update so you have any fixes
<johny> I'm back
<johny> I still get the same error message about unclean shutdown
<johny> mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<scrapbunny> have you opened terminal and typed sudo reboot ?
<johny> nope i havn't
<johny> I just got it to mount though just now
<johny> I can access my files yay
<scrapbunny> that is what is suggested on the forums. if you get the unclean shutdown again I would try that
<scrapbunny> :-D
<johny> I had to force a mount from console
<johny> that was of course after your help alowing my user administative privlages
<johny> that fised the first problem
<johny> fixed
<johny> then I had to use sudo to force a mount on the drive
<johny> now I have my files
<johny> thank you
<johny> your help is greatly appreciated
<johny> I have more questions for another day
<johny> but that will keep me happy till tomorrow
<johny> :)
<johny> I wish I could help you on your question
<johny> but I'm more of a newb than you
<johny> lol
<scrapbunny> no prob, i am trying to get 32 computers in my school lab going as thin clients. i have 14 set up and they are running a lot slower then they should
<Artemko> Tell please, whether it is possible to make, what OpenOffice it would be started as local_apps? And how it to make? I wish to lower loading on a server. And as in ltsp 5 to specify the coding, and that cyrillics on local device is displayed incorrectly
<Artemko> And still there is an appendix which everyone start in Wine, whether there is a sense to make administrative installation that all used one structure, whether will lower it loading?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<RichEd> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Morning RichEd
<ogra> heya scottie
<Petaris_Aki> Morning sbalneav
<sbalneav> Morning ogra
<sbalneav> see my rantings in #ltsp?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i'm not in there today
<sbalneav> looks like we might have a nice alternative to getltscfg, eliminating the last binary
<sbalneav> from the ltsp core package.
<ogra> Q-Funk got a bit rude at me so i decided toi not do #ltsp for today
<ogra> yay
<ogra> thats awesome !!
<sbalneav> Hopefully you still love ME though, right?
<sbalneav> :)
<ogra> indeed i do
<ogra> just wanted to stop the argument with matin
 * sbalneav hugs ogra
<ogra> blaming  me of spreading "nonsense" about amd
 * ogra hugs sbalneav 
<sbalneav> What nonsense?
<ogra> he says i would have gone around telling people a backport is the only possible solution ... (which is nonsense indeed)
<sbalneav> I don't remember you saying anything like that.
<ogra> all i asked was if someone had tried to backport the older working version ... whiout saying anything about idf it fixes stuiff or not
<ogra> anyway, he was pretty wound up today, so i decided to stay out of the line of fire :) since my day was good so far and i didnt want to get wound up as well
<ogra> :)
<sbalneav> heh
 * ogra has a new SDSL line sitting in the basement ... but still waiting to be able to use it ... and i'm so eager top see the upload rates ...
<sbalneav> A tactical retreat is a perfectly valid strategy
<ogra> but indeed they f*cked up my login data ...
<sbalneav> ooh
<ogra> so i'm waiting for them to fix it which apparently wont happen before apm today
<ogra> *8pm
<ogra> (twiddling thumbs for 4h more )
<sbalneav> yeah, we have a bunch of lawyers here who got blackberrys, so I've been dealing with a boatload of silly problems the last couple of days.
<ogra> RichEd, btw http://lwn.net/Articles/198333/
<ogra> now getting the kernel team to accept it :)
<RichEd> cool is it a working patch ?
<RichEd> just needs approval ?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i just found it ...
<ogra> but greg KH (one of the upstream kernel devs) didnt objetc it
<ogra> so it seems to be fine from a general POV ...
<ogra> but it was written for 2.6.18, we're at 2.6.24 with hardy
<ogra> so might need modifications
<ogra> but it means that we dont have to write it on our own, there is code that just needs to be made running on our current version
<ogra> i'm waiting for BenC to get up to corner him and amitk and get some more info from the kernel team side
<sbalneav> ogra: great news!
<sbalneav> "utterly impossible" => "50 lines of code" => someone's already done the work
<sbalneav> nice
<sbalneav> \o/
<RichEd> yo mr sladen ... fancy seeing you in here :)
<o00w> can someone help with installing a Novell client to my 7.04 install...I get an error "install: missing destination file operand after "
<sbalneav> o00w: Novell client what?
<o00w> sbalneav: Suse Novell Client 2.0
<sbalneav> I have no idea what that is :)
<o00w> used for authenticating to network servers and handles script to automatically map drives for particular user accounts
<o00w> also known as NetWare
<o00w> anyway do you know what this error means...install: missing destination file operand after
<o00w> this was the command I gave from terminal: sudo install ./ncl_install
<sbalneav> Yeah, the install isn't finding something it needs.
<sbalneav> is this client certified to work on Ubuntu, or only SuSE linux?
 * ogra would guess thats a script on its own
<ogra> i.e. did you try sudo ./ncl_install
<o00w> ./ncl_install is not a bash command
<ogra> ok, then its probably not a script
<o00w> install: missing destination file operand after `./ncl_install'
<o00w> there are two scripts though
<o00w> autorun.sh and ...ok nm just one script
<o00w> nm ncl_install is a script
<o00w> but it doesn't have a sh file extension
<sbalneav> Doesn't have to
<sbalneav> perfectly acceptable to have a script without a .sh extention.
<o00w> so the header #! /bin/bash is what defines it as a script?
<sbalneav> Yup, that's called a shebang
<o00w> wow and I thought you were joking
<sbalneav> o00w: Know why "!" is called a "bang" in computer circles?
<sbalneav> Because on the old IBM card punches, the "!" would punch out a whole row on the card.
<sbalneav> This made the maximum number of the little fingers that made the punches move, making the loudest noise.
<sbalneav> Therefore, "!" became known as a "bang"
<sbalneav> It's also called a "dammit"
<sbalneav> from the VI command :q!
<o00w> interesting that wasn't in the wikipedia article or atleast I missed it
<sbalneav> To quit without saving, usually after you've mucked up your edit.
<sbalneav> read: "Quit, dammit!"
<sbalneav> :)
<sbalneav> http://www.ss64.com/bashsyntax/pronounce.html
<bddebian> Heya
<Petaris_Aki> Anyone care to help me debug a botched LDAP *client configuration on my LTSP server?
<Petaris_Aki> I followed a how-to
<Petaris_Aki> so I know exactly what I did
<Petaris_Aki> I followed this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3723403
<moquist_> Aaaarg! I my boss' boss just installed Edubuntu Gutsy and our boot times went UP. 8-o
<moquist_> (according to him)
<moquist_> I told him about LDM_DIRECTX so hopefully that will make those TCs sing once they're booted, anyway.
<ogra1> unlikely ... LDM_DIRECTX doesnt help with booting
<TelnetManta> ogra1: Could you test a site for me real quick?
<TelnetManta> just need to make sure its responding from outside of my firewall
<TelnetManta> nevermind
<ogra1> just post the url
<ogra1> there are 45 ppl in this channel, even if i wouldnt respond someone might be bored and take a look ;)
<stgraber> ogra1: About iTalc, I'll just do a small shell script starting "ica" in a while loop, it's still possible for users to kill it but not that easy (as it won't show up with the iTalc icon in the gnome process list)
<ogra1> yeah, sounds ok for a start
<stgraber> ogra1: solutions like using sudo would introduce way to much changes (we can't really change the sudoers) and I don't like running it as root (that'd be a bad point for its main inclusion too :))
<ogra1> yeah
<TelnetManta> http://support.anderson5.net
<TelnetManta> can anyone get to that url? Or even ping it?
<stgraber> TelnetManta: I can
<TelnetManta> thank you
<gamed|ph> hi
<gamed|ph> anybody knows how to change the ip of the ltsp-server the ltsp-client will connect to? My dhcp/tftpd runs on a different maschine then my ltsp
<ogra__> you can use SERVER in lts.conf
<gamed|ph> ogra__ i've already tried that
<gamed|ph> but doesn't work :-(
<ogra__> where does it break exactly ?
<gamed|ph> i've to create a lts.conf in the same directory my kernels are located
<gamed|ph> in tftproot
<gamed|ph> and write something like [default] \n SERVER = 192.168.0.2
<gamed|ph> I get initramfs shell of busybox
<gamed|ph> and on Alt + F1 the mounts fail because "invalid argument"
<moquist> ogra__: I know. But it may be enough to speed up the TCs after booting...that may tide him over.
<moquist> gamed|ph: are you past setting next-server in dhcpd.conf?
<ogra__> gamed|ph, aha ... thats gutsy then, right ?
<gamed|ph> next-server is the ip of my tftpd, i want to change the ip for my ltsp because its not equal to the tftp/dhcp-ip
<ogra__> if you are in busybox that means kernel and initramfs were loaded fine, so up to tftp everything is fine
 * moquist nods
<gamed|ph> ogra__: yes, of course
<ogra__> it likely doesnt know where to get the rootfs from
<gamed|ph> yeah, i don't know how to set the nfs-ip
<ogra__> set nbdroot="<server ip>:<image serving port from inetd.conf>"
<ogra__> in your pxelinux.cfg/default file
<gamed|ph> at apped?
<gamed|ph> *append
<ogra__> right
<ogra__> just after quiet and splash
<moquist> ogra__: I did tell him (boss' boss) that I haven't even tested Gutsy with any of our TCs yet, and that we don't have it in production, etc. *shakes head*
<ogra__> oh man
<gamed|ph> ok it works - thanks! But now the authentification seems to be a problem :-/
<gamed|ph> verifying password takes a very long time
<ogra__> thats a bit tricky, you need the sshkey in your image
<gamed|ph> ahh, in the /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img?
<ogra__> ltsp-update-sshkeys does that
<gamed|ph> "this workstation isn't authorized..." mh,ok
<ogra__> but it will only work if the image server is the login server as well
<ogra__> is that the case ?
<gamed|ph> yes
<gamed|ph> mh, this workstatio isn't authorized to cv
<gamed|ph> onnect to the server
<ogra__> run: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys ; sudo ltsp-update-image .... get a coffee ... rebot the client if its done with the image
<ogra__> that will fix the message
<ogra__> i assume you changed the IP of the machine after you ran ltsp-build-client
<ogra__> (its usually run on install in edubuntu fwiw) :)
<gamed|ph> cool it works!
<gamed|ph> thanks :-)
<ogra__> gern geschehn :)
<gamed|ph> ah du kannst auch deutsch
<ogra__> jup
<gamed|ph> da würg ich mir hier einen auf englisch ab ;-)
<ogra__> bildet doch ;)
<gamed|ph> haste zufällig ne gute idee wie ich das system nun noch an ne aktice directory anbinde?
<ogra__> EDUbuntu :)
<gamed|ph> ;-)
<gamed|ph> *active
<ogra__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280702 ?
<ogra__> is fuer dapper ...
<gamed|ph> kriegt man das nicht einfacher hin?
<ogra__> nope
<gamed|ph> k, thx
<ace_suares> hi all, hi ogra__ !
<ace_suares> for some reason, i installed from ubuntu gutsy alternate cd, not from edubuntu gutsy cd
<ace_suares> what's the quick way to apt-get all the edubuntu stuff after the install si done.
<ace_suares> It's not in the faq... can I put it in the faq after someone explained it to me ?
<scrapbunny> edubuntu-desktop will get you most everything. i think you still need to add the games though
<LaserJock> ace_suares: are you wanting LTSP or just educational apps?
<ace_suares> Hi LaserJock!
<ace_suares> LTSP, especially.
<ace_suares> with edubuntu-desktop, is does it do ltsp-build-client and things ? And configure dhcp and all that ?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I don't think we have anything that does everything that the Edubuntu disk does
<LaserJock> but you can do most of it at least
<LaserJock> ogra__ would know specifically
<ace_suares> see, it would be nice if there was some way to get the exact result from an ubuntu-cd + some apt-get magic, as an install form an edubuntu-cd
<ace_suares> like a button on the desktop 'add kubuntu' or 'add edubuntu'
<LaserJock> you want to install ltsp-server-standalone
<ace_suares> or lacking that, a faq...
<ace_suares> Is there a walktrough somewhere ?
<LaserJock> ace_suares: I believe it's on a wiki page
<ace_suares> yeah i looked troughthe edubuintu wiki but didn't quickly find what I needed...
<ace_suares> I mean, i've done this before (apt-get ltsp-server-standalone and such) but I always was missing somethin
<ace_suares> here or there...
<ace_suares> or am i being dimwitted ?
<LaserJock> this might work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<ace_suares> that page looks good... thanx !
<ace_suares> ping ogra__
<ace_suares> What's a good way to use alternative sources.list for ltsp-build-client ?
<ace_suares> I have a local repository which saves me tons of time on every install and update of ubuntu, but ltsp-build-client uses
<ace_suares> remote repos.
<ace_suares> I think the name of the repos are in deifferent places, the security repo is in another place then the main ??
<ace_suares> oh... you build ins ome options in 010-manage-mirrors ? let me see ...
<ace_suares> --copy-sourceslist ? that would be cool !
<ace_suares> nah... it still goes to security.ubuntu.com !
<ace_suares> tried --early-mirror and --security-mirror, but it's awfully slow, so I think it's still going to the internet to retrieve packages
<johnny> sbalneav, i tried the suggestion you had, still no dice, ssh -X user@ltspserver  from sh on the thinclients works fine
<johnny> or rather.. i guess there was dice
<johnny> i'm just at a loss of what to try next
<ace_suares> I have a local mirror like this : http://tupac/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and I have dapper, feisty and gutsy there
<ace_suares> the first part of the update goes fine, then suddenly it gives errors like 'http://tupac Releases.gz: ignored, can't find ...
<ace_suares> In this case, it shouldn't strip the archive.ubuntu.com part...
<ace_suares> i ran with ltsp-build-client --mirror http://tupac/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ace_suares> I don't get it....!
<ace_suares> ah... tupac is not in the chrooted /etc/hosts !
<ace_suares> this finally worked, in a couple of minutes ltsp-build-client completed !
<ace_suares> ltsp-build-client --mirror http://10.10.10.10/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu --security-mirror http://10.10.10.10/archive.ubuntu.com/
<ace_suares> note that if you put /ubuntu after the security mirror, it doesn't work!
#edubuntu 2007-11-17
<sysadmin> my thin-clients aren't accepting passwords for login, IIRC , there was some command to resync keys or something?? (help!)
<LaserJock> sysadmin: ltsp-ssh something, just do ltsp- and hit Tab
<sysadmin> it just beeps
<LaserJock> when you do it after ltsp- ?
<sysadmin> ltsp-update-sshkeys worked, thanks
<sysadmin> i needed to hit tab 2x
<ace_suares> http://www.suares.an/ltsp-build-client-apt-mirror
<yotux> thin client not booting anyone offer ideas
<kgoetz>  why isnt it booting?
<yotux> it gets to the pxe stage and edubuntu splash scrren
<yotux> then it goes to a black screen with a flashing hash mark
<yotux> fresh install 7.10
<yotux> thinking I should down grade to 7.04 or even 6.06.1
<kgoetz> not sure, hang around and hopefully someone willb e able to help
<johnny> you get a splash screen?
<johnny> i didn't know the thin clients got splash screens
<johnny> lol
<johnny> yotux, try disabling it so you see what happens before
<yotux2> is there an issue with using a dhcp client and server on a ltsp server?
<johnny> don't think so
<yotux2> I have seen things about two dhcp servers
<yotux2> I had one of my nics using dhcp and my thin client would not boot
<yotux2> set static ips and things seem to be good now
<johnny> yes..two dhcp servers could cause a problem
<yotux2> yeah wonder is this a possible bug?
<yotux2> fresh install my eth0 was assigned dhcp during install
<yotux2> my thin client would not boot hung on black screen after edubuntu splash
<nixternal> congrats on the Macedonian schools rollout everybody!
<ace_suares> I am trying to use thin-client-manager, i did apt-get to install it, but I can not find it in the menu
<ace_suares> do you knwo how to start it ? Alt-F2 thin-client-manager doesn't work...
<stgraber> ace_suares: student-control-panel
<stgraber> but you need to run it as root
<stgraber> so : gksudo student-control-panel
<ace_suares> oh.... it kept its old name them :-)
<ace_suares> but it's not in the menu ? stange, I expected it to be under 'administration' and to ask for rootpass first...
<ace_suares> thx
<ace_suares> ogra ?
<gamed|ph> hi, weiß jemand wieso mir beim ltsp-client nicht das gnome-panel angezeigt wird? kann das daran liegen dass ich den client momentan nur in vmware teste?
<stgraber> that's weird, is a session opened with that same user on another client ?
<stgraber> weird things happen when the same user is connected at two places at the same time
<gamed|ph> mh, i can create a new user and then test again
<gamed|ph> mh, same problem
<gamed|ph> the gnome-panel loads for a short time and then it will close before i can open something like firefox
<gamed|ph> mh, i'll test it monday on a real maschine...
<johnny> sbalneav, did you get my message here yesterday?
<EightiesK> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#edubuntu 2007-11-18
<RichEd> moquist: you around ?
<yotux> hello any one is there anyone here that can help debug ltsp thing client booting problems
<RichEd> yotux: try asking on #ltsp as well
<RichEd> anyone here installed postgresql or mediawiki or moodle on 7.10 ?
<Nubae> there is an error in the edubuntu faq under modifying ldm themes...
<Nubae> sudo cp -r /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ldm/themes/Edubuntu /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ldm/themes/MyTheme  should be edubuntu (lowercase)
<Nubae> and the ln -s should be done in the chroot, not outside, or you'll get a screen with missing graphics as the ldm login page
<juliux> congratulations ogra
<juliux> congratulations sbalneav RichEd
<ace_suares> ping RichEd
<moquist> RichEd: am now
<jj_> Did anybody encounter any problems with USB-Sticks, using Edubuntu 7.10 in an Terminal-Server-Thin-Client environment? Some are recognized, some aren't.
<juliux> how can i change the start settings of my ltsp? i only want a xterm;)
<juliux> hi Burgundavia
<Nubae> juliux what arch and what distro?
<juliux> Nubae, ubuntu 7.04
<juliux> Nubae, i only want to use one thinclient for streaming
<Nubae> right... well edit /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf
<juliux> without ltsp i will create a .xsession file
<juliux> Nubae, do you know where i can find an example for my idea?
<Nubae> do a search in the edubuntu wikis
<Burgundavia> hey juliux
<Nubae> there's probably something in there
<juliux> Nubae, not yet
<juliux> Nubae, found it in the edubuntu handbook
<crimsun> ogra: sjoerd has merged the sample size patch into Debian's pulseaudio 0.9.7-4, so we can finally drop it.  What do you think of pushing it upstream to PA proper?
#edubuntu 2008-11-10
<Ahmuck> stgraber: or sbalneav is working on local apps
<Ahmuck> i get them mixed up
<LaserJock> morgs: ping
<Nubae> hey there LaserJock
<Nubae> when u spoke about moodle, did u mean moving moodle to main?
<LaserJock> moodle is already in Main
<LaserJock> we ship moodle already
<Nubae> ok... then what was the moodle mention in the email to the list about? :D
<LaserJock> getting it updated
<LaserJock> moodle was orphaned in Debian for a while
<Nubae> ah k, its not super old, but in the web world, stuff moves fast
<LaserJock> it's now got a new maintainer and lots of security fixes
<LaserJock> if you look at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/edubuntu.html#outdatedandlocalinB
<LaserJock> you see that the Ubuntu moodle version is  1.8.2-1.2ubuntu2
<Nubae> oh its 1.8.1... hmmm. thought it was 1.9.1
<Nubae> Im running 1.9.3+
<Nubae> but from sources
<LaserJock> which means the debian revision is 1.2
<LaserJock> Debian now has 2.0.5.0-1-4
<Nubae> there is also a dev version (2.0 branch) with portfolio integratio
<Nubae> thats still dev
<Nubae> 1.9.3+ is latest stable
<LaserJock> hang on
<LaserJock> I grabbed qcad's version ;-)
<LaserJock> Debian has 1.8.2-2
<Nubae> hehe
<Nubae> so basically whats not in ubuntu
<LaserJock> moodle also has 7 open bugs in Ubuntu
<Nubae> for 1.8.2 I guess
<Nubae> upgrading wouldnt fix that... its a trivial package to make... I mean, upstream already has .debs
<LaserJock> in the email I sent I pasted in the changelog entry
<Nubae> s/woudlnt/would
<LaserJock> I count something like 16 Debian bugs that got closed in that -2 version
<LaserJock> a few are just Debian internal bugs, a couple probably we've already fixed
<LaserJock> but there's a lot of changes in there
<Nubae> 1.8 is ancient though
<LaserJock> there's also the fact that our patch to Debian is 29K
<LaserJock> so we have to go through all of that and see what needs to be kept or not
<LaserJock> it's not so much about the upstream version
<LaserJock> it's about what we do with that version
<LaserJock> if that makes sense
<Nubae> yeah package related stuff I guess
<LaserJock> if we had somebody who could maintain moodle we could maybe look at jumping to a newer upstream release
<LaserJock> but right now it's just "try to minimize the bugs and keep up with Debian"
<Nubae> I'd offer too, but MOTU is out of my grasp...
<LaserJock> you don't have to be a MOTU really
<LaserJock> you just need to put time into it
<LaserJock> which is always the issue :-)
<Nubae> well moodle is something I use and deploy a hell of a lot
<Nubae> it actually helps if there were a newer version in the repos for me... instead of installing from source in every location
<LaserJock> I think I would put it into 3 steps
<LaserJock> 1) try some easy merges 2) tackle a moodle merge 3) look at updating the moodle version, talking with Debian
<LaserJock> the tricky bit with moodle is the debconf and database setup
<Nubae> moodle merge being a bug fix for example?
<Nubae> like.. recommend php5-ldap :D
<Nubae> so if one works on updating moodle... should one do it debian side, or is ubuntu side fine? or are they even the same thing....
<LaserJock> they're not the same
<LaserJock> and it's better to do it in Debian if possible
<LaserJock> but sometimes Debian has it's reasons
<LaserJock> there are some apps where Ubuntu usually leads, Gnome for instance
<LaserJock> but generally we try to let Debian lead as we have lots of infrastructure for doing that and we benefit from their work
<LaserJock> regarding a merge
<LaserJock> a merge is simply taking a new Debian version and applying the same Ubuntu changes that we had in the previous version
<Nubae> aha
<LaserJock> so here would be the moodle history
<LaserJock> Debian uploads 1.8.2-1.2
<LaserJock> Ubuntu uploads 1.8.2-1.2ubuntu1
<LaserJock> the ubuntu1 is to show that we've modified it
<Nubae> right 0 unmodified
<LaserJock> Ubuntu uploads 1.8.2-1.2ubuntu2 security update I think
<LaserJock> Debian uploads 1.8.2-2
<LaserJock> now Ubuntu needs to upload 1.8.2-2ubuntu1 with the relevant changes from 1.8.2-1.2ubuntu1 and 1.8.2-1.2ubuntu2
<LaserJock> we need to see what changes can be dropped because Debian has included them
<Nubae> ok
<LaserJock> we need to see what changes Debian has made that may affect what we've already done
<LaserJock> for instance I see that Debian has changed some of the dependencies
<LaserJock> once you've done all that and tested it all
<LaserJock> you get me to upload your package
<Nubae> allright I've saved this conversation and I'll give it a shot, can I email u if something is unclear?
<LaserJock> sure!
<LaserJock> I would suggest you maybe try a different package for your first one
<LaserJock> unless you really have some patience :-)
<LaserJock> we've made quite a few changes to moodle
<Nubae> well, there isnt much point in choosing a pacakge I wont benefit from
<Nubae> this, I benefit directly from, so its in my interest
<Nubae> maybe I'll try mahara
<Nubae> if there is a change from debian
<LaserJock> I think it's up-to-date
<LaserJock> the point would be that you are learning how to merge :-)
<LaserJock> which helps you get moodle in tip-top shape
<Nubae> yeah, its direct from debian...
<Nubae> mahara that is
<LaserJock> attack moodle if you want, I just don't want you to get bogged down and frustrated
<LaserJock> one of the first merges I ever did was pretty rough, but I did learn quite a bit
<Nubae> LaserJock: can I do a test merge with just a couple changes somehow?
<LaserJock> Nubae: you mean for moodle?
<Nubae> yeah#
<LaserJock> what I'd do is first grab the new Debian package
<LaserJock> get your package building setup and testing setup going
<LaserJock> have you use pbuilder before?
<morgs> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> morgs: one sec
<Nubae> yeah
<LaserJock> Nubae: get a jaunty pbuilder setup
<LaserJock> Nubae: and maybe a Jaunty VM or chroot
<LaserJock> morgs: regarding the package tracker thingy :-)
<morgs> LaserJock: yeah :)
<LaserJock> morgs: the easiest thing to do would be to add the Sugar packages to Edubuntu's
<morgs> LaserJock: ah :)
<LaserJock> but perhaps you want more control over it?
<morgs> How do we do that?
<LaserJock> the list of packages come from the packages that the ~edubuntu-bugs Launchpad team is subscribed too
<LaserJock> so if we're going to be looking at Sugar we'll probably want to do that anyway I'd guess
<morgs> LaserJock: OK, we can take it a step at a time.
<LaserJock> I count something like 20 Sugar packages, is that right?
<morgs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam/Packages
<morgs> 24 on that page but we dropped a couple of them from the archive for intrepid due to deps not satisfied
<LaserJock> it seems sort of odd to have so many source packages
<morgs> LaserJock: the activities make up a lot of them - in many cases they are unrelated upstream projects maintained by different people
<LaserJock> yeah
<Nubae> is abiword fixed yet (excuse me for the aside :D
<Nubae> ?
<LaserJock> what's wrong with it?
<Nubae> in sugar
<morgs> Nubae: for sugar Write? No
<morgs> LaserJock: it's packaged as abiword without a separate libabiword
<morgs> we need that for python-abiword which is as yet not in Ubuntu
<morgs> that is needed for Sugar's Write activity which is one of the core ones
<LaserJock> ah
<morgs> Ultimately people should be able to install the activities in their home directories, and they should Just Work, but we don't have all the system dependencies in yet like this abiword thing, and Read also needs a patched evince which isn't upstream yet
<morgs> Those two got dropped from intrepid for this reason (they didn't work in hardy either)
<morgs> so packaging these activities does help to make sure the platform is complete
<Nubae> will the activites come through gui packager with description, name and icon and the like?
<Nubae> ie, user will be able to choose activities from add/remove apps
<Nubae> seems like a nice expansion of the Education menu
<LaserJock> I think RichEd was thinking of maybe doing more with that for Jaunty
<morgs> I haven't actually seen the edubuntu menu, but it sounds good - Sugar with no activities is a bit pointless, and we don't necessarily want to install them all
<LaserJock> morgs: well, which do you think would be better, adding Sugar to the Edubuntu list or creating a separate Sugar-specific list?
<LaserJock> I don't want to overload the UbuntuWire guys with a bunch of lists, but if it makes more sense then we should ask them
<morgs> LaserJock: Now that I know how it works, perhaps we should wait a while and see how we do with Edubuntu + Sugar...
 * morgs -> LoCoCouncil meeting
<Nubae> from a community stance, it makes sense to keep them together
<Nubae> sugar is eductational in its nature
<morgs> yeah
<Nubae> and if we seperate it... what would edubuntu be then?
<morgs> We might want some separate directions, like Sugar LiveCDs are in demand - although that could be a non-official side project
<Nubae> a specific blend of education known only to certain users :p
<morgs> but it makes complete sense to work together
<morgs> We totally want Sugar to be included with edubuntu
<Nubae> how about integration of the new usb live stick thingie
<Nubae> to make a sugar stick
<LaserJock> well, it's certainly not about making Sugar locked-in to Edubuntu or anything
<LaserJock> but it sort of makes sense to pool resources as we have common interests
<morgs> yeah, like squeak - I somehow didn't even notice that was already packaged :)
<LaserJock> we've had squeak since forever
<LaserJock> like Dapper at least
<LaserJock> which is part of the problem
<LaserJock> Debian just included it during Hardy
<LaserJock> and they have completely different packaging
<LaserJock> and use SVN snapshots
<Nubae> heh... squeak is a sore subject with devs it seems... you'd think people were arguing about abortion rights
<LaserJock> it's not so much a sore subject
<LaserJock> just a tricky one
<LaserJock> and I haven't had the greatest help from upstream on it either
<morgs> LaserJock: you probably didn't see it, but since the edubuntu meeting we've had something just short of a flame war on the Sugar lists about squeak
<LaserJock> ah, good
<morgs> with upstream defending the way it is distributed with the vm snapshots
<Nubae> yeah there was just a real acusatory email to the maintainers
<morgs> and debian complaining that everyone forgets we get our stuff from them
<LaserJock> OLPC was *very* lose about the licensing
<Nubae> pushing for them to do it the distro way
<morgs> The licensing seems all fixed now, but it's the fact that it doesn't build from source that is the current issue
<Nubae> yeah, we mentioned ubuntu too often, lol
<LaserJock> squeak until quite recently (and possibly still so) was *not* free
<Nubae> its definitely free now...
<LaserJock> we'll see
<Nubae> just packaged as vms
<LaserJock> I don't know that Debian's packages are even free, but perhaps they've gotten improved
<LaserJock> the problem is that the Squeak VM author likes to claim licenses regardless of whether the files are actually licensed that way or not
<Nubae> hehe
<morgs> There are different squeaks from different places. squeakland.org is the one that etoys uses, and that's the one that claims to have a free license.
<LaserJock> well, that's sort of a different issue
<LaserJock> the main issue is the squeak VM
<LaserJock> which is the only thing Debian ships (we have squeak images as well)
<LaserJock> the VM source had *3* different license files, all different and incompatible
<LaserJock> and the source also had many files that were *not* free yet he claimed they were
<LaserJock> there was also patent-encumbered code
<LaserJock> so slapping a MIT license on things that are *not* MIT is rather annoying for those of us trying to distribute the packages
<morgs> LaserJock: ah, I think the mp3 code's been removed from the olpc version for a while now
<morgs> but it could do with some investigation...
<LaserJock> it's not a huge deal, but it needs to be dealt with
<LaserJock> but I'll have to admit I did get a bit tired of fighting for something I don't even use
<morgs> yeah... well, the discussion is probably moving to debian so we can let them fight a bit and see what happens...
<LaserJock> debian's better at that
<LaserJock> but it's really a messy situation
<LaserJock> stemming from years of non-free but open source development
<LaserJock> Ubuntu's original packages were done by ogra based on Linex (spanish distro) packages
<LaserJock> I then got it so that the packages were based on the squeak.org "official" debian packages done by Lex Spoon and others
<LaserJock> and *now* Debian does completely separate packages which may make it impossible for us to automatically sync
<LaserJock> so that's a lesson on why it's good to make sure  you use free open-source licenses :-)
<LaserJock> morgs: I'm very grateful to OLPC/Sugar because I think they put a lot of pressure on Squeak
<morgs> yeah
<morgs> I think the squeak.org images are still non-free in license whereas the squeakland.org ones have been fixed...
<LaserJock> Squeak is a bit hard in that there are so many images and "custom" VMs that seem to float around
<LaserJock> makes it difficult for the packagers
<morgs> yeah, and scratch, also based on squeak, just got relicensed from MIT to "non-commercial"
<LaserJock> what?
<LaserJock> morgs: are watch files used in your sugar packages?
<morgs> LaserJock: I'm so new to packaging I'll have to look that up :)
<LaserJock> morgs: np, they're just a file you can drop in debian/ that allows you to check for new upstream releases
<morgs> LaserJock: I think not
<LaserJock> morgs: if you were to combine watch files and the Debian/Ubuntu version list you'd have most of the info on your wiki page
<morgs> LaserJock: oh, actually, there are watch files
<morgs> LaserJock: yeah, some of it is redundant as we had packages from different people in different places and I wanted to see what we had
<LaserJock> you know, it would be somewhat interesting to hack up a little webapp that would pull watch file output, Debian, Ubuntu, ppa output and then have a spot for comments
<LaserJock> morgs, Nubae: I just read the sugar threads on Edubuntu/Ubuntu
<LaserJock> it seems to me that there may be some smallish misunderstanding going on
<morgs> I don't know if the parties actually want to agree...
<LaserJock> 1) currently packages must be in Main for Edubuntu to ship them
<LaserJock> 2) it will probably take some time to do that for all of Sugar so we can work on Squeak as well at the same time and see if it gets there
<morgs> yes - although we don't necessarily have to ship squeak/etoys to ship "Sugar" so it's not a blocker
<morgs> yes
<LaserJock> 3) we don't have to have packages necessarily shipped to be within "Edubuntu" we've long talked about putting together useful Universe metapackages
<LaserJock> I think it'd be good to figure out what exactly Sugar needs
<LaserJock> what images, VM versions, etc.
<LaserJock> and just shoot for those
<LaserJock> if it just needs like the newer etoys version and that works with the squeak-vm SVN snapshot that Debian has then I think we have a good chance of getting that into Universe
<Nubae> oh cool, I was under the impression that if sources werent shipped too it couldnt get in there
<LaserJock> no, you need the sources
<LaserJock> but the question of whether etoys ships the source or not may be easier to figure out in Ubuntu than Debian
<LaserJock> the argument has been that the source is included, just not in a form that most programmers outside of Squeak would be familiar with, right?
<Nubae> I'm not sure on that point... could be, someone has to test it... an official buntu person...
 * LaserJock thought that's what he was
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> I had some discussions with Martin Pitt about it
 * Nubae too
<Nubae> was thinking of Laserjock to do that
<LaserJock> well, frankly I don't want to touch Squeak
<LaserJock> I've got so many many things to do and I feel like I just waste my time with Squeak
<Nubae> maybe morgs...
<LaserJock> if somebody wants to step up and drive it I'm fine with giving advice, etc.
<LaserJock> but i spent around 2-3 weeks for Hardy trying to get all this stuff resolved
<LaserJock> and it didn't seem especially fruitful
<LaserJock> it seems like things have changed upstream a fair amount since then
<morgs> I'll take a look but getting the rest of Sugar in good shape is a higher priority for me
<LaserJock> but since I don't use squeak or Sugar presently I'm just not a good person to have driving this stuff :-)
<LaserJock> morgs: I think that's a very good idea
<Nubae> morgs is it the case that some other activties still need to be packaged?
<LaserJock> I think squeak will end up having to iron itself out upstream and in Debian
<Nubae> is there alist of priorities sugar activties to go first?
<morgs> Nubae: there are loads of activities that we could package, but I'd like to see which ones we can handle by downloading the .xo in the Browse activity
<Nubae> thats fine on a single user system
<morgs> Nubae: it's more getting the platform dependencies right so that anything which works on the OLPC XO will work on Sugar on ubuntu
<Nubae> but not so much on LTSP
<morgs> Nubae: ah right
<morgs> Well, for many of them, packaging is quite trivial
<morgs> Debian haven't been interested in packaging more activities, but they can pick up our efforts
<morgs> I'm planning to put a bunch of activities into the PPA
<Nubae> thats what I thought, might be a good way to start doing something in taht area
<LaserJock> it's too bad you can't have like a "Honey" tarball that was periodically released
<morgs> Many of the activities are plain Python so easy to package
<morgs> LaserJock: hmm, that's not a bad idea... the Fedora packagers are keen on tarballs, but there's no way to get arbitrary activity maintainers to do tarball releases since the bar is so low to publish a .xo
<LaserJock> morgs: I just wonder if the Sugar devs could like just periodically put together a tarball
<LaserJock> tracking so many independent upstreams is time consuming
<morgs> LaserJock: possibly. I'll raise that with the Fedora packagers, as they seem to have a similar issue
<morgs> so we might end up with three layers: activity developer -> sugar tarball maintainer -> distro packager
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> dtrask_away: hello hello
 * dtrask is away: Gone away for now.
#edubuntu 2008-11-11
<ms1> hi
<ms1> looking for some help on setting up italc on edubuntu hardy 8.04.1
<ms1> it's a little confusing ...since default comes with only italc client install ....with ver. 1.07
<ms1> should we just add italc master 1.07 or ..
<ms1> uninstall client and install client and master ver 1.09
<LaserJock> morgs: hope that list helps
<try2free> i am using etherboot 5.4.4 with ubuntu 8.04 and ltsp 5. having problem with acpi. i try to modified dhcp.conf to option-129 "acpi=off" but seems never read at all, anyone can give some hints?
<notasysop> Hello all
<notasysop> Is this the support channel?
<notasysop> please msg me if you can provide some direction in customizing the ltsp client image thank you in advance
<try2free> try join #ltsp
<LaserJock> hi all
<Mip5> Hi - I'm running edubuntu 8.04.1 and am booting from floppy. It takes my clients about 95 sec to boot - which I think is great. The machines (old PCs with about 512 mb ram) still have intact hds in them, and I'd like to have them boot from those, as the floppies are likely to walk off. I've tried using eb_hd_ima which installs a boot config to the hard drive. It works, however it appears to...
<Mip5> ...hang while awaiting an (ELF) image, which is not what I think I have installed. Eventually it stops waiting, and boots the kernel that my floppy does (after about 210 sec). Is there a way I can have my hd boot config behave like the floppy one?
<Mip5> I just found a variant of Tom's root floppy -  wizzy-tomsrtbt-2.0.105.tar.gz that looks promising. I'm going to give it a shot
<Mip5> Nopw - it does the same thing. It appears to find an ELF based nbi.img, and then hangs for a few minutes before going to the correct image. I'll keep looking around...
#edubuntu 2008-11-12
<Mip5> Okay - well, I'm striking out. I've used gpxe to make the bootable floppies, and they work great. Novice that I am, I can't figure out a way to make get something from bin/gpxe.??? that I can cat or dd to the hda1.
<Finalphase> Is this where I go to advance my knowledge
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: that depends on what you want to learn about, I suppose :)
<Finalphase> Well I got the basics (I think)
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: but if you are in the wrong place, we will try to help you find the right one.
<Finalphase> I wanna learn more
<Finalphase> Any idea =P?
<Finalphase> Whats Edubuntu anyways, I thought it was (Education)Ubuntu
<sbalneav> That's what it is.
<Finalphase> oh haha
<sbalneav> Ubuntu for use in an educational environment.
<Finalphase> oo
<Finalphase> like School and other crap amongst that =)?
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: school, home with kids/students, educational clubs, preschool, everything
<Finalphase> Whats a good program like limewire for linux
<Finalphase> Ahh
<Finalphase> What do I want then
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hi!
<Finalphase> I want like programming / hacking (Shhhh) lol
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Heya!
<HedgeMage> I don't know what limewire is, but if you think hacking is something to Shh about, I think you have the wrong idea
<Finalphase> Elaborate
<Finalphase> Limewire = Ultimate music downloading program for Windows
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: Hacking isn't what the media tells you it is (computer crime) -- the term hacking means delving into things, learning systems and making them do new things.
<sbalneav> Rhythmbox has a jamendo plugin where you can download Copylefted music.
<LaserJock> I think Finalphase is looking for like a P2P/bitorrent app
<Finalphase> Well yeah that's what I want =P
<Finalphase> Hedgemage: That is exactly what I want to do
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: A good example is the rig that let the Apollo 13 crew make a square filter fit a round hole so they could have air to breathe.
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: it's doing what a system isn't meant to (and may be for good or evil)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: how's it going?
<sbalneav> as well, there are several P2P torrent based programs.  I beleive Ubuntu comes configured by default with Transmission.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Good! I just got back from the LTSP hackfest in Maine.  We got a ton of new features in LTSP.
<Finalphase> Well I have a question, how can I make my VNCServer viewable from a windows computer if its hosted on linux? I know how to port forward and use sites like dyndns.org to get around my router but how could I access it from say, a school computer
<LaserJock> sbalneav: very nice
<sbalneav> As well, I need to talk to you at some point about packaging the newer LTSP manual.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: oh??
<LaserJock> sbalneav: in what form is it?
<sbalneav> Docbook, of course :)
<LaserJock> pfft
<sbalneav> It's the updated LTSP manual, I've been working on it for a few weeks now.
<LaserJock> I thought you were gonna give me a challenge ;-)
<sbalneav> No, I'm an old Fart, I like easy. :)
<sbalneav> Finalphase: You'd need a vnc viewer for Windows, I'd expect.
<HedgeMage> Finalphase: Yes you can, but I don't know because I've never tried -- I haven't run a Win box since 2001, and I haven't used Win on my main computer since 1998
<HedgeMage> *don't know how
<LaserJock> Finalphase: I would suggest talking to an IT admin at your school, they should have good knowledge of your specific situation
<Finalphase> Sorry I did something lol
<HedgeMage> heh
<Finalphase> When I go vncviewer -fullscreen ubuntu:1
<HedgeMage> bbiab, looking for a late-night snack
<Finalphase> how do I get back
<Finalphase> out of fullscreen
<sbalneav> Night all, heading to bed.
<Finalphase> Bye bye
<highvoltage> http://educationaltechnology.ca/couros/1092
<highvoltage> I blame Alanis Morissette for this: http://www.myextralife.com/?p=10121
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> why is that truck burning?
<highvoltage> no idea. but that's what you get for painting flames on your truck :)
<Finalphase> Anybody on that knows some good VNC knowledge pst
<Finalphase>  I did sudo sh jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin and it gave me a jre1.6.0_10 folder, what do  I do with it now?
<bassie_> hi all
<bassie_> got a small problem with ltsp X configuration. I've got a normal Ubuntu in which i installed ltsp5. X detected the screen depth and resolution wrong so i modified /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf and adjusted the screen depth and resolution, and rebuild the client
<bassie_> this worked for 95% of my clients. Now i have only a couple of clients that boot with a resolution of 800x600. these are special cases with a beamer or a different screen.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: around?
<sbalneav> Yes I am!
<LaserJock> awesome, so am I as luck would have it ;-)
<sbalneav> Although, the more weight I loose, the less around I am.
<sbalneav> ba-dum-bum.
<LaserJock> lol
<sbalneav> here or /msg?
<highvoltage> howdy!
<LaserJock> highvoltage!
<highvoltage> sbalneav: hehe
<highvoltage> LaserJock!
<LaserJock> highvoltage: you see my book meme post?
<sbalneav> heya
<highvoltage> LaserJock: nope... opening liferea...
<LaserJock> lol
<highvoltage> sbalneav: btw, I think local apps in intrepid is made of pure awesome
<LaserJock> I'm pretty proud of myself
<highvoltage> HAHAHAHAHA
<highvoltage> wow, and to think that I was going to say "feed reader"
<highvoltage> LaserJock: well done.
<LaserJock> highvoltage: stevenk, ajmitch, and wgrant were complaining in #ubuntu-motu last night about people spamming them with meme posts
<sbalneav> Yeah, I got the ball rolling last year, and stgraber, gadi, and Warren carried it over the finish line.
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I don't like this meme either. It's not really a meme to begin with. more like tag-blogging
<highvoltage> LaserJock: my closest book is Fight Club
<highvoltage> LaserJock: do you know how dangerous the page 56 is in Fight Club!?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: haven't a clue
<highvoltage> LaserJock: are you familiar with the story?
<LaserJock> never seen the movie nor read the book
<highvoltage> shoe.
<highvoltage> LaserJock: well, it's really good.
<highvoltage> sentence 5 on that page just says "This?"
<highvoltage> LaserJock: but I'll post you a picture of it in pvt, then you can see what comes just before and after :)
<LaserJock> heh
<Rideh> Anyone have a particular thinclient manufacturer to recommend? purchases will be in quantities of 25
<highvoltage> Rideh: which country?
<Rideh> USA
<highvoltage> well, then you have lots of options. All the HP's I've seen work quite well with Linux and LTSP, although I've seen many generic, cheaper ones that work just as good
<highvoltage> whatever you buy, make sure that the video card that's included work well. try to find a distributor that will be able to give you a demo model first
<Rideh> sure, and yea was planning to do that
<highvoltage> it might also be worth while asking in #ltsp
<Rideh> thanks i'll try that as well
#edubuntu 2008-11-13
<mssmss> hi
<sbalneav> Hello
<mssmss> anyone know if ltsp clients lose power, any processes that need to be cleaned up ?l
<mssmss> we lost power in our lab yesterday and the clients and server went down and when powered back up ....the clients were extremely slow and would not boot up ...
<mssmss> edubuntu 8.04.1, with updates done as of a couple of days ago,
<mssmss> I checked the logs and saw dhcp  process vey slow .. discover/offer messages etc. at 15 second intervals
<sbalneav> Did you reset the switch or hub that the thin clients and server are connected to?
<sbalneav> It might be in a confused state.
<mssmss> just a netgear switch .. powerd up along with the clients and server again
<sbalneav> Yeah, I'd do a clean reboot of the server.
<mssmss> so .. if a edubuntu server / ltsp clients power down unexpectedly, what should I clean up if the system restarts ? Or does the server start from a clean slate ?
<mssmss> when power restores ..
<sbalneav> Well, here's what I'd do.
<sbalneav> Make sure all the clients stay off, do a clean power cycle on the switch, bring the server up cleanly, then power on the clients.
<sbalneav> If you just let everything come on at the same time, depending on your network hardware, they may decide your switch is only 10 megabits, or something else.
<sbalneav> And for $75 bucks, I'd buy a UPS and throw that on the server.
<mssmss> we did have a UPS on site yesterday ... electricial was sic ...and the UPS came with USA scokets, my server had a UK/India power cord .. so could not hook it up ..
<mssmss> I am in India ..so power problems are common..
<mssmss> electrician was sick ...typos !
<mssmss> Thanks Scott....
<sbalneav> If power problems are common, you'll definitely want a UPS on things.
<mssmss> yes .. I am hoping to get it hooked up today
<mssmss> If just the clients lose power ... is it fine or are there some things that need cleaning up on the server ?
<sbalneav> Well, there'll be some hung processes, for sure.
<sbalneav> You'll need to pkill those.
<mssmss> how do I identufy the processes ? grep ltsp ?
<sbalneav> No
<sbalneav> They're just the users processes, so any of the processes that are run by your regular users.
<mssmss> ok..thanks
<RamLinux> hi can make a Edubuntu LTSP Classroom Server in a vmware?
<pixelated> hmm by topic i am guessing this is edubuntu dev channel, is there a users channel?
<HedgeMage> pixelated: This is both.
<pixelated> hmm ok
<HedgeMage> We're not as big as main Ubuntu, we do it all in one place.
<pixelated> ty
<pixelated> one small happy family :')
<RamLinux>  hi can make a Edubuntu LTSP Classroom Server in a vmware?
<HedgeMage> RamLinux: I imagine that you can, but I've never tried and don't know what the performance hit would be.
<RamLinux> just for test 1 terminal only maybe 2
<HedgeMage> RamLinux: if you need to virtualize, you might consider Xen -- I have seen a server run on a Xen VM without any problems.
<HedgeMage> RamLinux: try it and find out is all I can tell you, I don't have much experience with VMware
<RamLinux> ok Xen its for win?
<HedgeMage> Xen runs on the bottom, you'd put all the OSes on top of it
<RamLinux> cool
<HedgeMage> I don't really know anything about virtualization on top of windows, I have not run Win since the 90's
<rockstar> RamLinux, Xen kinda runs like that.
<rockstar> It's not really a HyperVisor though.
<RamLinux> ok im documenting the procedure if works i post a vmware functionaly for tests proposals in rapidshare
<rockstar> HedgeMage, yes, you can run an LTSP Classroom server in VMware.
<HedgeMage> learn something new every day :)
<rockstar> Er, that last message was to RamLinux and the first was to HedgeMage
<rockstar> HedgeMage, XenServer, a proprietary Xen virtualization solution, is a hypervisor.
<HedgeMage> np
<RamLinux> houston i got my first problem
<HedgeMage> rockstar: ahh, that may be what the organization I did Xen with was using.
<RamLinux> There are no free interfaces for usage woth the LTSP Server
<RamLinux> im running on my lap 2gb core2duo XP
<rockstar> It's confusing, I know.  I did a lot of development on vm software, so I started to understand it a bit better.
<HedgeMage> nifty :)
<RamLinux> how i create the interfaces to this schema
<RamLinux> rockstar any clue?
<rockstar> RamLinux, what vm software?
<RamLinux> vmware
<RamLinux> winxp
<RamLinux> Vmware Workstation ACE edition 6.0.2
<rockstar> RamLinux, did you run the the vmware setup script?
<rockstar> RamLinux, oh, WinXP?  I'm out.  I've never run VMware on XP.
<RamLinux> lol
<rockstar> (I haven't used windows in a VERY long time)
<RamLinux> cool
<RamLinux> ok, its for test proposals
<RamLinux> cya guys im glad to know you all
<RamLinux> im back to play Ut99
#edubuntu 2008-11-14
<Lns> Does the local (Edubuntu-side) NIC need to have itself as a default gateway?
<Lns> I'm trying to figure out why whenever my 2-nic edubuntu reboots, I have to ifdown/ifup eth0 (inet side) to get TCs to route to the internet
#edubuntu 2008-11-15
<F-GT> how do you install the edubuntu cdrom via loopback ?
<F-GT> edubuntu addon
<sbalneav> Should just be able to mount -o loop blah.iso /media/cdrom
<sbalneav> but I've never done it that way
<F-GT> yeah tried it .. doesnt load the package manager
<F-GT> just burning an iso in the meantime
<F-GT> well that works
<sbalneav> yeah, I don't think manually mounting a loopback iso's gonna fire the HAL scripts you need.
<sbalneav> You could just point Synaptic at it manually
<sbalneav> But, since you're burning already :)
<F-GT> yeah thought about that too
<F-GT> got given an old laptop so figured i'd throw edubuntu on it for my sisters kids
<F-GT> and give it to them
<sbalneav> I'm sure they'll have a hoot with it.
<F-GT> yeah provided the depsolving works with no internet / network access :)
<F-GT> yeah im sure they will too
<F-GT> thanks for answer regarding the hal stuff .. had forgot about that ... thought there might of been a script on the cd to launch
<F-GT> cd seems to humming along okay so far ... would be nice to not use the cd tho and launch via loopback even if it's script to kick it off
<sbalneav> Wonder if there's an "apt-iso" method.
<F-GT> and failure .. no network connectivity
<F-GT> wants libgsm :)
<F-GT> and libavcodec
<F-GT> most of it seems to work tho
<LaserJock> evening all
<sbalneav> Evening LaserJock!
<LaserJock> sbalneav: how's it going?
<sbalneav> Going good!
<sbalneav> Doing a little "manual labour" this evening :)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: the inside or outside kind?
<sbalneav> The LTSP docs kind :)
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you got a bzr branch for that?
<sbalneav> I surely do!
<sbalneav> lp:~ltsp-docwriters/ltsp/ltsp-docs-trunk
<LaserJock> sbalneav: wow, lots of info there
<sbalneav> up to 70 pages now.
<sbalneav> That's what I'd ultimately like to package up somehow
<sbalneav> I'd like people to type "apt-get install ltsp-docs" and get:
<sbalneav> the pdf
<sbalneav> the one big html page
<sbalneav> and if we could somehow make that appear in the gnome help thingy, that'd be great too.
<LaserJock> I think the pdf is sort of the mmost difficult
<LaserJock> gnome help is fairly trivial
<LaserJock> HTML is fairly easy
<sbalneav> Well, the pdf's probably the least necessary of the 3
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you need all the autotools stuff?
<sbalneav> Well, makes it handy.
<sbalneav> Wait
<sbalneav> in the package you mean?
<sbalneav> Oh, no
<sbalneav> That's just for building the wibbly bits.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I just wondered if you really need all that
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you could probably just use a Makefile I'd think
<sbalneav> Someone else coded it up nicely, so I'm just using it :)
<Ahmuck> hi.  ubuntu ltsp server is up and running well
<Ahmuck>  :)
<sbalneav> Good.
<Ahmuck> now i'm hoping to figure out the ITALC before messing it up royally
<Ahmuck> i've been fighting a firewall all week.  seems the NICS are taking the same IRQs and i'm still working on it :(
<Ahmuck> nn
<Ahmuck> i have a question.  we'd like to use wacom tablets for art class.  usb.  is this possible?
<sbalneav> Don't know, I'v never used them
<sbalneav> but I know people HAVE used tablets of some kind on Ubuntu.
<Ahmuck> tablets on ubuntu works.  you think they will work on a fat client ?  or thin client?
<Ahmuck> we'd like to use plastic animation paper and artrage
<Ahmuck> artrage requires wine.  a security risk?
<Ahmuck> should windows programs be installed with sudo or as a user
 * Ahmuck needs sleep :(
<Ahmuck> well, i need to shut down.  i'll be back to ask questions i suppose.  is there a meeting next wednesday?
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: we haven't decided on the next meeting
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: watch the edubuntu-users list for an announcement
<sbalneav> LaserJock: So, I got an LTSPManual.xml file.  How to I make it appear in Yelp?
<LaserJock> yelp file:///<full path>LTSPManual.xml
<sbalneav> You just think yer sooooo smart, don't you.  Fancy-pantsed phd boy, with yer simple solutions and rock-n-roll music.
<LaserJock> heah, that's why they pay me the big bucks ;-)
<sbalneav> but with the edubuntu handbook, we had it appearing on the menu on the side.  How was that happy magic performed?
<LaserJock> oh, well you install a omf file and call scrollkeeper
<LaserJock> or hmm, that wasn't exactly your question was it
<Ahmuck> looks like pap might be a challenge to run on ltsp without copying to every home directory
<LaserJock> having it appear on the side menu is actually totally hackish crap
<Ahmuck> k, nn 4 sure now
<LaserJock> the initial menu that you get in yelp is all hard coded
<sbalneav> ah, ok
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you know what you need
<LaserJock> you should have a LTSP diagnostics tool
<sbalneav> A good swift kick in the goolies?
<LaserJock> you run it and it pops up yelp with the help
<sbalneav> Oh, right a diagnostic tool :)
<LaserJock> *and* like puts together all the relevant stuff for a bug report
<sbalneav> We had one of those YEARS ago.  Yeah, it'd be great to get one going again.
<LaserJock> like the lts.conf or whatever that is
<sbalneav> Wasn't that hard.
<sbalneav> Excellent idear.
<sbalneav> Where would it send it to?
<sbalneav> Probably better if it just wrote "ltsp-debug.txt" somewhere.
<sbalneav> yeah, that's like a half-a-day hack job.
<LaserJock> yeah, don't need to get all fancy
<sbalneav> I like it.
<LaserJock> but just having a little menu item that'd be like "Help for LTSP"
<sbalneav> I'll do it this weeked.
<sbalneav> You got the manual there?
<sbalneav> Do a yelp on it
<sbalneav> I'm seeing "book.labelLTSP"
<sbalneav> wonder where that's coming from
<LaserJock> where do you see that?
<sbalneav> Right on the first page
<sbalneav> when it first pops up.  Upper left, under the big title
<LaserJock> I don't get that
<LaserJock> but I've seen that sort of thing before
<sbalneav> you on intrepid or harrrrrdy
<LaserJock> intrepid
<sbalneav> I'm on harrrrrdy, so maybe it's just a bugaboo
<LaserJock> well, I swear I saw something like that on a different xml file the other day
<LaserJock> I don't think it'll end up in the final product though
<sbalneav> update your branch and check out my new subtitle :)
<LaserJock> lol!
<sbalneav> Hey, if you can't have some fun with it, what's the point.
 * LaserJock strangles KDE
<LaserJock> why is it that they can manage to have a configuration for *everything* but the one thing I want
<sbalneav> I've met Aaron Seigo, and he like TOTALLY hates PHD Chemists.
<sbalneav> THIS WAS HIS REVENGE HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<sbalneav> No, really, I dunno :)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: dude, I didn't tell you. I got to contribute an honest-to-goodness C++ patch today to a chemistry app
<sbalneav> No way
<sbalneav> O RLY?
<LaserJock> I had to do GTK and everything
<LaserJock> is was mostly a "copy-n-past then modify" job
<LaserJock> but I came up with the idea, hacked it in an afternoon, and got to commit it
<LaserJock> felt good
<sbalneav> Sniff, our little LaserJock, all grown up.
<LaserJock> lol
<sbalneav> If we ever go back to paris, I bet he wont even WANT to go to subway.
<sbalneav> Today, my son, you are.... A MAN!!!!
<sbalneav> Good for you dude!
<sbalneav> Do that for another 15 years, and you can turn out like me
<sbalneav> no, wait.
<sbalneav> run while you can :)
<LaserJock> heh
<sbalneav> Which app?
<LaserJock> gnome chemistry utils
<LaserJock> the main author has been working on a chemical spectrum viewer
<sbalneav> Coolio
<LaserJock> and he had a nifty X-axis adjuster thing
<LaserJock> and I was using it and was like, dude, I need the Y-axis too
<LaserJock> it wasn't purely copy-n-paste because the 2 axes need to be treated differently
<LaserJock> but I added some widgets, spin button and a slider, and got everything hooked up
<LaserJock> and it actually worked
<sbalneav> Rockin!
<LaserJock> well, time for bed
<LaserJock> are we doin' our little bug thing tomorrow night?
<sbalneav> Gonna try
<sbalneav> Should be on around 9 central
<LaserJock> hopefully I'll have some time
<LaserJock> I need to work on both my car and my wife's tomorrow
<LaserJock> PhD Chemisty student + car == looooong time
<sbalneav> Working on your wife will be more fun.
<sbalneav> Oh, wait, working on your wife's CAR, my mistake :)
<LaserJock> pffft
<LaserJock> you Canucks really can't read can you ;-p
<LaserJock> good night
<sbalneav> Night dude!
<sbalneav> I'm off too.
#edubuntu 2008-11-16
<nellery> Hi, I installed edubuntu-desktop from the addon CD, which made it so that my splash image isn't shown when I boot my computer
<nellery> How do I make it so that it is shown?
<stgraber> nellery: update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<stgraber> nellery: then update-initramfs -u
<nellery> stgraber: I get this output
<nellery> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<nellery> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<nellery> I should mention that I removed the edubuntu-desktop package
<stgraber> ok, so maybe the update-initramfs will be enough to fix
<nellery> stgraber: thanks, restarting now to test it
<nellery> stgraber: thanks a lot, that fixed it :)
<stgraber> np
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get edubuntu look and feel without the other programs (icons, background, fonts, etc.)
<HedgeMag1> Ahmuck: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you are asking -- you want to change Edubuntu's look/feel by changing theme elements such as icons, backgrounds, and fonts, or you want Edubuntu's theme elements without certain edubuntu apps?
<Ahmuck> i want tu change the look and feel of ubuntu ltsp to edubuntu without having to install the edubuntu desktop
<Ahmuck> yes, the latter
<HedgeMag1> ahh, okay
<HedgeMag1> Yes, you can download the Gnome theme, icons, etc from anyone who has edubuntu (or it may even be on the web somewhere) -- they do not require the edubuntu games and such
<LaserJock> sbalneav!
<LaserJock> sbalneav: dude, am I too late?
<Ahmuck> nubae: i noticed your fat client section and it appears to be comprehensive.  i've not had a chance to try it yet
<Ahmuck> HedgeMag1: theme not packaged seperatly ?
<HedgeMag1> Ahmuck: I don't know if it is...I've never looked.
<HedgeMag1> Ahmuck: If not, you can just get someone with an edubuntu box to tarball the stuff for you
<HedgeMag1> Ahmuck: it basically consists of the backgrounds, icons, gnome theme, and gdm theme
<Ahmuck> k, i migh do that through a vm
<sbalneav> LaserJock: I was doing some stuff earlier
<sbalneav> I'll do some stuff now
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ltsp bugs?
<sbalneav> yup
<sbalneav> Working now.
<sbalneav> 2 are cleared off
<sbalneav> I'm applying a patch now for a third
<LaserJock> sbalneav: are you keeping track of which ones are fixed in intrepid but need a SRU?
<sbalneav> Yeah, will do, those are usually tagged "fix committed"
<LaserJock> sbalneav: what you should do is mark Fix Commited for the main task
<LaserJock> sbalneav: and then open up a Hardy task, using "Nominate for Release"
<sbalneav> Ah, ok
<highvoltage> ooh, sbalneav and LaserJock together!
<sbalneav> Well, I'll work on it more tomorrow
<sbalneav> 5 closed
<sbalneav> comments on a bunch of others.
<highvoltage> morning LaserJock and sbalneav
<sbalneav> Morning!
<LaserJock> sbalneav: yeah, I'm getting them in my bugmail
<highvoltage> can I jump a question/suggestion on you?
 * LaserJock runs
<highvoltage> the local apps in intrepid is quite cool. I was wondering if the custom menu work that LaserJock has done before could be used to change menus on a client so that apps run locally if the client is strong enough
<LaserJock> so essentially you want to have local apps replace remote apps when available?
<highvoltage> available, and if the client has enough memory/cpu to support it
<highvoltage> so that you could mix like, real old machines and new machines in a lab, and the old ones would pretty much automatically run it from the server
<highvoltage> and your core 2 duos with 2gb ram or whatever would decide to run it locally
<highvoltage> (if the app is available locally)
<LaserJock> well, are the chroots different?
<LaserJock> I can imagine putting custom menus in chroots
<highvoltage> the ltsp clients would have a different chroot from the server
<highvoltage> but the session is ran on the server, so the users would see the server's session
<LaserJock> I just wondered if we could inject something into the client chroot
<highvoltage> unless you want to run the session from the chroot for the big machines, but that would get too complicated for an admin since you'd have to manage two complete systems on the server
<LaserJock> but I guess it could be fairly simple if we have an easy way of knowing which clients are local-apps enabled
<LaserJock> in the login script we could check for some flag and send the user to a different config directory
<highvoltage> yep, I was thinking along the same lines
<highvoltage> a local app could be run that checks the system specs (or what was specified in lts.conf) and write a setting in the user's home directory
<highvoltage> and if it's set, it adjust your menus so that certain apps run locally
<LaserJock> I just don't know how all that works
<LaserJock> but if there's something to check then it should be possible
<highvoltage> running the local app to determine whether the machine is up to scratch and doing something in the home directory is quite easy though
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<highvoltage> on a session startup, you can run a script in the local machine that will check the hardware of your thin client, and store something in the user's home directory, like ~/.ltsp/local-apps-capable
<highvoltage> perhaps the menus could use a wrapper of something that checks whether that file exists and if it does, it then checks whether the program is available in the chroot, and then it launches it from there
<highvoltage> otherwise it runs it from the server ('locally')
<LaserJock> how are these apps run differently
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> how are the executed?
<highvoltage> the local apps?
<LaserJock> yeah
<highvoltage> they run on the thin client's cpu and ram, and they have direct access to the hardware, so you can run 3d apps on them like google earth
<LaserJock> no, I know that
<LaserJock> but how do you actually start them up
<highvoltage> one big problem we've always had in ltsp labs is gcompris. it used to suck down the server and the whole lab gets slow. now we're running that locally and it's awesome. everyone gets decent performance, and the server is idling
<highvoltage> LaserJock: ah, there's a script on the ltsp server with which you call it
<highvoltage> ltsp-localapps oowriter
<highvoltage> (I think it's called ltsp-localapps, it's something like that)
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> so we need to replace oowriter with ltsp-localapps oowriter
<highvoltage> yep
<LaserJock> ok, so hmm, how do we decide what apps should be local?
<LaserJock> I wonder if an admin can give a list
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I guess you'd have a config file where you specify it, maybe in lts.conf
<LaserJock> for given clients
<LaserJock> then when we log in we check that list, if it's empty we have no local apps
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think if you want to specify it on a per-client basis, then lts.conf is certainly the way, because then you can do it by mac address
<LaserJock> if it's not empty we create a new menu with menu items for the local apps
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I have a client for who this would be very beneficial, so my plan is to come up with an implementation that works well, but might be a bit hacky
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I thought it would be nice if we could get a more polished, proper implementation of this for edubuntu at some point as well
<highvoltage> I think it's great how easy local apps are atm, but if it's just a little more easier than it is now, it could become a killer feature
<LaserJock> well, that seems pretty doable
<highvoltage> I think I'll just put together the hacky version as a proof of concept, and then I can show it to you and the ltsp people to smack down
<LaserJock> somehow I think I need to turn into a menu guru ;-)
<highvoltage> I thought you were!
<LaserJock> not really
<LaserJock> I did some stuff
<LaserJock> but I've got a long ways to go before I'll be really good at hacking around with it
<LaserJock> like being able to write menu editors
<LaserJock> wahoo, I just made a CLI apps that shows my Remember the Milk tasks
<LaserJock> s/apps/app/
#edubuntu 2009-11-09
<Ahmuck> i noticed that Windows 7 has a parental control and time program in it.  What options are out there for edubuntu and/or ltsp ?
<mhall119> Ahmuck: there's a few of them out there, none that are really great
<mhall119> even Linus himself wrote one
<mhall119> but it mostly just killed off internet access after an alotted time
<mhall119> there's others than add PAM hooks to prevent login, and another that will kill an X session after so many minutes
<mhall119> Ahmuck: I'm going to be making new packages soon, I'm figuring out how to make a Qimo session, like a Gnome or XFCE session, so you can get to it from any user account
<sbalneav> evening all
<mhall119> evening sbalneav
<sbalneav> Morning all
<jsgotangco> hi
<sbalneav> Hmmm, we should probably have a "lucid kickoff meeting" sometime soon
<sbalneav> Anybody see my post in edubuntu-{users|devel}?
<sbalneav> Here's what I think would make the most sense:
<sbalneav> With the exception of LTSP, almost everything "edubuntu-ish" should be "demoted" to universe.  That way, the only real requirement to have an impact on Edubuntu would be having MOTU
<sbalneav> Then, with the edubuntu-dev ppa's, we can lower the barrier to entry even FURTHER.
<jbicha> I agree that universe makes sense for a good amount of what Edubuntu is working on
<jbicha> I have two online college classes starting today (Java and XML) so I'll be a bit stretched for the next 2 months :-(
<ogra> there wont be no universe anymore soon
<jbicha> ogra: what do you mean?
<ogra> the concept of main/universe will go away soon
<stgraber> archive reorganization
<stgraber> basically everything will be merged into a single component (or two with restricted ?) and upload rights will be handled by individual or team ACL
<ogra> switched over to team based maintenence ... so if you are in edubuntu-dev you are an edubuntu developer ... there wont be a distinction for main/universe any more
<jbicha> so more similar to how Debian works?
<ogra> well, there will be still a supported set for apps canonical offers support for ... but it wont be reflected in the archive components anymore
<sbalneav> Oh, excellent.
<sbalneav> So, that will lower the barrier to entry even further.
<sbalneav> So, then that leads me to ask the question: since I'm already "edubuntu-dev" should I BOTHER to jump through the hoops to become motu, or just wait for the reorg?
<ogra> you still need to gain upload privileges (e.g. MOTU today ... )
<sbalneav> Ah, ok
<sbalneav> so being in edubuntu-dev doesn't grant upload privs automatically
<sbalneav> ok, I'll stay on my motu path then
<sbalneav> ogra: I merged tuxpaint on the weekend.
<ogra> oh
<ogra> can you push it somewhere ? i think i got it on my merge list on MoM
<ogra> so i'll happily sponsor
<ogra> GGRRRRRR
 * ogra starts getting annoyed by the ton of pointless ltsp bugs today
<lilyshu> hi, is there any video/documents that i can use to promoting edubuntu in my campus?
<sbalneav> Asmo might have some on his site
<sbalneav> check the edubuntu-users mailing list
<sbalneav> ogra: Don't worry about the doco-bug, I'll take that on and add it to the upstream manual.
<ogra> sbalneav, it *is* covered ... he doesnt look
<ogra> *all* of the bugs he filed today are covered somewhere
<ogra> the cdrom bug could be turned into "add a ckech for the right media and spit out descriptive error" though
<sbalneav> I know the doc bug IS covered, but the docs are scattered.
<sbalneav> So if we merge them all into the master doc plan, that'll be easier.
<ogra> you cant
<ogra> you cant add the options to the manpage ... thats why the manpage of ltsp-build-client says we cant :P
<ogra> and points you to the --help command
<sbalneav> Why not?  JUst have a section in the LTSPManual about the plugins?
<sbalneav> Off for lunch, bbian
<ogra> sbalneav, the prob is that they vary, you would need distro specific manpages
<ogra> sbalneav, we added "Not all options are available on all installations. For a complete list of available options, use the --help and --extra-help options." to the manpage for that reason ...
<ogra> sbalneav, i agree that the general plugin howto from /usr/share/doc should be in upstream though ... i adjusted the bug towards that
 * ogra calls it a day
<highvoltage> ogra: are you back in .de?
#edubuntu 2009-11-10
<sbalneav_> Evening all
<ogra> highvolt1ge, nov 15th is no thursday in my calendar
<stgraber> ogra: hehe, looks like we have the same calendar ;) (already told him on jabber)
<ogra> ah :)
<jbicha> good evening
<highvolt1ge> ogra: heh, sorry about that :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
#edubuntu 2009-11-11
<pattm> ned:~$ Database last updated on 10-Nov-2009                                       21:33:02 EST. Domain servers in listed order: www.greatestate.com www.westonmass.net www.myefact.com www.efactusa.com 205.178.190.14 bash: Database: command no                                      t found
<pattm> whoops
<pattm> accidental cutpaste
<pattm> sorry
<sbalneav> evening all
<nubae> when is meeting?
<highvoltage> tomorrow, let me just confirm the time
<highvoltage> 19:00UTC
<vyper> anyone know how to setup odbc connection on jaunty?
#edubuntu 2009-11-12
<undurundur> Test
<Ahmuck-Jr> someone mentioned a way to prevent classmates from crossing into other user's home directories
<alkisg> Ahmuck-Jr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<Ahmuck-Jr> alkisg: thank you
<Ahmuck-Jr> that was soooo easy
<nubae> oh man... linked.in could be really cool, if there was data in every place
<nubae> but as it stands other than having loads of mmembers is a bit of a ghost town
<nubae> some are allirght I guess, but lets take gnu/linuxjobs
<nubae> u'd expect that to be a big group right
<nubae> a d I'm sure it has lots of members
<nubae> hag, ok I picked the wrong one
<nubae> my point is there are a ton of groups on there with no data and no info,they just mke globally visible when there are a certain nuber of members or somethin....
<nubae> bah... forget it... talking out my ass....
<mhall119|work> nubae: we have an Ubuntu Florida Team group in LinkedIn, where we post local jobs
<nubae__> and it works?
<mhall119|work> seems to
<mhall119|work> we don't get that many
<mhall119|work> we're still trying to promote participation
<highvoltage> good afternoon!
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Not in canada yet, eh?
<sbalneav> Got your touque yet?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: it will probably be another 5 weeks or so at minimum, I have to wait another 2 weeks for police clearance, and then it will probably be another 3 weeks until my visa is processed
<highvoltage> sbalneav: what's a touque? :)
<highvoltage> 18:00 < Spinach> highvoltage: toque n 1: a tall white hat with a pouched crown; worn by chefs 2: a small round woman's hat [syn: {pillbox}, {toque}, {turban}]
<highvoltage> sbalneav: as in that?
<highvoltage> must be a Canadian thing :)
<sbalneav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuque
<sbalneav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_and_Doug_McKenzie
<sbalneav> highvoltage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_Canada
<sbalneav> I'll be testing you.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: aaaah! over hear they're called beanies :)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: but I'll bring mine along and get some more that side :D
<highvoltage> sbalneav: yeah I'll be needing some good primers on Canadian culture :)
<highvoltage> I know a lot of Blink 182 songs if that counts
<sbalneav> I'll want a 500 word essay on the "group of seven" by tomorrow.
<sbalneav> And don't forget your term paper on Louis Riel.
<sbalneav> Class dismissed
<highvoltage> sbalneav: eek! I didn't know there was going to be homework involved!
<highvoltage> sbalneav: hmm, I think they make fun of Bob and Doug on Southpark
<highvoltage> I've also watched every episode of How I Met Your Mother where the one person is Canadian and they make fun of her, so I know how to say things like "How's it goin', eh?"
<highvoltage> and that you pronounce "about" as "aboot"
<sbalneav> ooot and abooot
<sbalneav> You'll do fine.
<sbalneav> Wear a touque, drink good beer, and always tack "eh" on the end of a question.
<sbalneav> "How's it goin' eh?
<highvoltage> rofl
<Nubae> meeting?
<sbalneav> I think so
<alkisg> When? Now?
<sbalneav> Umm, in 40 minutes, if my time calculations are correct.
<Nubae> here or sugar-meeting
<Nubae> doh ubuntu-meeting
<sbalneav> ubuntu meeting
<jbicha> grr..I'm gonna fall asleep before this meeting gets going, I should have taken a nap today
<LaserJock> highvoltage: here?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: #ubuntu-meeting
<stgraber> dinda: will you be at UDS ?
<LaserJock> I can't imagine the benefits of using OBS would outweigh the significant hurdles
<dinda> stgraber: only for Wed & Thursday
<stgraber> dinda: doh, you'll miss the edubuntu session on friday then :(
<dinda> stgraber: I just subscribed to the specs  - any chance we can move those sessions up?
<stgraber> dinda: probably, you can try nagging Jorge, I think he's the one who initially scheduled them on Friday
<dinda> stgraber: ok, I'll mark myself as being 'essential' so that my help move them up
<jbicha> Nubae: reconstructor.org could eventually be a suse studio alternative for Ubuntu users (try before you download is not implemented yet, it can be expensive if your download gets interrupted, and some bugs still)
<dinda> stgraber: if not I can participate remotely
<stgraber> dinda: I think the UDS scheduler is supposed to have some magic so marking you as essential moves the session to a day where you're there
<stgraber> dinda: assuming you entered the correct dates on LP
<dinda> stgraber: yip, just those two days, not the full week
<dinda> flying in early Wed morning so prolly won't get to hotel until about 9:30 am
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: what's the meeting's topic?
<highvoltage> mhall119|work: it has multiple, the agenda is up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda
<mhall119|work> thanks
<highvoltage> mhall119|work: we're having an impromptu EC meeting now for Nubae's membership
<highvoltage> mhall119|work: I think you may have missed the part where we said that
<mhall119|work> probably, I just got back from lunch and saw you guys talking about linux-for-education and ubuntu-learning
<Ahmuck> is there a way to close user directories off from other users?
<sbalneav> Nubae: You can help me here when we're done in -mmeting
<mhall119|work> Ahmuck: change their permissions
<Nubae> ok tell me
<Nubae> mhall119|work, there must be an auto way
<sbalneav> ok
<Nubae> if I'm lucky I will be in SA heling Hilton out in January...
<sbalneav> so, I have my  own sabayon git repo...
<Nubae> yeah at github?
<sbalneav> http://github.com/sbalneav/sabayon
<sbalneav> right.
<sbalneav> I'm out of sync with upstream
<sbalneav> git.gnome.org/sabayon
<sbalneav> how do I resync?
<Nubae> so  pull first
<Nubae> then push
<jbicha> Ahmuck: try the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<sbalneav> so git pull git://gin.gnome.org/sabayon?
<Nubae> if thats how u have it set up, mine is git.sugar.org/projects/myproject
<Nubae> going into .git and checking your config sometimes helps too
<Nubae> actuallly just git pull should be enough
<Nubae> it should know the rest
<sbalneav> Nubae: I've pm'd you
<sbalneav> with the error
<sbalneav> ok
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I have a great little git script to do what you want I think
<sbalneav> pastie pastie thankee thankee
<Nubae> did LaserJock script work?
<sbalneav> hold on, got 95+ things happening simultaneously :)
<Nubae> darn what was that distro called
<Nubae> it had all these kiddie big icons on the desktop wallpaper
<mhall119|work> there was a Debian Jr project
<Nubae> but basiclaly almost no content
<highvoltage> Debian Jr is still going afaik
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: as individual packages, I don't think they're making a CD anymore
<stgraber> dinda: so, what's up ?
<mhall119|work> there was another one I found that had been abandoned as well
<dinda> I had a meeting a few weeks at Canonical about Edubuntu and the future of Ubuntu in Education. . .
<highvoltage> mhall119|work: did they ever?
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: I think they did a few years ago
<dinda> I asked that they make some clearer statements about the direction of the projects
<highvoltage> mhall119|work: afaik the actual builds are done by skolelinux/debian-edu
<dinda> so some good and some good not so good news
<dinda> good news - there is a renewed effort starting in all things Education-related
<highvoltage> dinda: I really appreciate your educational advocacy from withing canonical :)
<dinda> but not for several more months at the earliest
<dinda> not so good news - they really see no need to toss any funding towards packaging or other distro-level things - at this point
<highvoltage> dinda: we're ok with that
<dinda> just no resources at the moment
<dinda> in regards to laserjock's inquiry about official support. ..
<highvoltage> dinda: I think we've made peace with canonical not providing any more resources than the hosting, building, etc
<dinda> we weren't sure if the hesitation on the part of our Support team was b/c of the ltsp component or b/c of the additional packages
<mhall119|work> ship-it dvds would be nice
<dinda> so we're investigating that
<highvoltage> dinda: the challenge is to show that Edubuntu can survive as a purely community project, I think it has the potential to do so
<dinda> now that ltsp is in the server stack, it can be supported but only for server
<highvoltage> dinda: ah, thanks for getting the clarification on that
<highvoltage> (LaserJock I'm not sure if you're reading this)
<Nubae> arghhh what was it called again
<mhall119|work> my wife found a nice Python programming game called RURples, that I plan on packaging up
<mhall119|work> someone in the Florida LoCo is helping me with the packaging details
<dinda> highvoltage:  yes, as a community project, i think you folks have picked up things nicely
<dinda> I definitely think there will be renewed efforts from Canonical in the Education area soon. . .
<dinda> but at the moment they (we)  :)  we trying to find a workable business model around all of it
<highvoltage> dinda: as long as they don't appoint people as our leaders and strip the community from making decisions again I don't think any of use would complain
<stgraber> dinda: I guess the biggest issue we had for a while was actually Canonical being involved in Edubuntu (with far from good results), so being able to manage our project the way we want it again, is good :)
<stgraber> I'm of course not against having Canonical giving an hand, far from that, I just hope it'll be done the right way next time.
<highvoltage> ++
<dinda> we're seeing seeing lots of large efforts where education deployments are asking for custom application stacks
<dinda> so looking at the application stack and if it makes sense to offer official support on selected apps is something long-term where some overlap could occur
<dinda> but for the most part it seems to make sense to leave edubuntu as a full community project and then for Canonical to focus on the Ubuntu in Education plans
<LaserJock> dinda: frankly it's kinda weird that LTSP would be only supported in the Server stack
<LaserJock> it is a *desktop* server
<LaserJock> so it's a server technology that utilized Desktop
<LaserJock> but that's details I guess ;-)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I guess they'd only support the LTSP parts, dhcpd, tftpd-hpa, etc
<LaserJock> right, that's fine
<LaserJock> but we *never* get a list of what's supported and what's not
<highvoltage> LaserJock: and then the end-user would probably be expected to have the desktop portion on another machine
<LaserJock> I don't care what bits are, we just need some knowledge we can pass on to users
<dinda> LaserJock: yeah, not sure fully how much support we can offer on ltsp atm
<LaserJock> frankly I'd rather Canonical *not* declare support for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> as they've totally sucked at doing it thus far
<highvoltage> to be frank I don't think most of our users care all that much how long Canonical supports a subset of the packages
<LaserJock> I'd rather them not claim it if they aren't going to put resources into it
<dinda> LaserJock:  understood
<highvoltage> from my interaction they want bugfixes and features and they want it fast
<stgraber> highvoltage: right, if they do, then they'll get a support contract with Canonical for the subset of packages they use
<dinda> LaserJock: but we're seeing deployments now that are asking for support and it's mostly for a customized Ubuntu, not Edubuntu
<LaserJock> dinda: that's fine, but Edubuntu is 99% Ubuntu
<highvoltage> dinda: what's the difference?
<LaserJock> dinda: so why can't our 99% be supported and leave the 1% non-supported
<dinda> LaserJock: that's what we're looking into - it was our support team that told us they can't support at the moment
<LaserJock> sure
<Nubae> the thing is, there will come a time when sales of netbooks reach a point where canonical will jump in and care
<dinda> i think it's that they don't have time to be experts on those apps atm
<LaserJock> the thing that troubles me is the total lack of communication
<Nubae> hence their arm based distro
<LaserJock> thankfully dinda has been around
<LaserJock> or we'd know absolutely nothing
<dinda> LaserJock: trust me, that has bothered me too :)
<Nubae> LaserJock, +5
<dinda> even my role is unofficial atm
<LaserJock> even after mdz and Mark told us they'd have quick responses
<highvoltage> yeah dinda has been great communicating educational things on the lists as well
<Nubae> well, I had someone contact me a couple of times about doing the moodle stuff...
<LaserJock> if Canonical wants to find a business model around Edu why don't they talk to people who are trying to do that right here?
<Nubae> after couple of emails
<dinda> but just know that everyone's ears have suddenly pricked up about education
<Nubae> died off
<Nubae> and that seems to happen with everything
<Nubae> so....
<dinda> it just mostly been a lack of resources
<LaserJock> I think Edubuntu people are fairly eager to help out Canonical
<stgraber> dinda: that was also the feeling I had last time I was at Montreal's office speaking with Steve George ;)
<LaserJock> heck, I gave 2 years and almost a PhD to Canonical ;-)
<stgraber> dinda: first time I see him and he starts speaking of Edubuntu :)
<LaserJock> but what we'd like is the opportunity to work with Canonical and be partners rather than cheap labor
<dinda> stgraber: well i started pointed out just how many education-related deployments and training customers we're getting, folks started to notice :)
<Nubae> well, we should have at least one community spokesperson
<Nubae> Canonical backede
<LaserJock> dinda: anyway, thanks so much for what you're doing, it really is invaluable
<LaserJock> I don't want to discourage you from pushing on or anything
<dinda> there's also an issue of not quite knowing where in the company to put Education
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think you place too much value on getting recognition from Canonical. for me I just want that from our users.
<LaserJock> right
<Nubae> oh, I guess I missed somthing here
<LaserJock> highvoltage: well, I see it as a mutually beneficial relationship
<LaserJock> I want to get Edubuntu into places where only Canonical can go
<highvoltage> LaserJock: oh absolutely
<dinda> it was/is currently in OEM services so we've mostly been looking at working with hardware/device manufacturers
<LaserJock> Edubuntu needs resources it doesn't really have
<LaserJock> but we gotta have communication
<LaserJock> dinda: yeah, we *totally* should have an Edubuntu Netbook Remix
<LaserJock> dinda: people have been clamoring to get netbooks for 1:1 education
<LaserJock> but there does seem to be an issue with finding a place for Education to live
<highvoltage> LaserJock: there's only so much we can do as a community though, I'm not going to spend time volunteering and going out of my way to make Canonical lots of money when all they'll do is say something like "Oh we're so great look at what we've done and oh yes, btw, we have this little community kind of helping us out a little too"
<Nubae> wow.. I found the piece of crap: http://www.jux-net.info/juxlala/
<sbalneav> LaserJock: don't use xchat.  Use irssi.  It's text based, which means you can do like I do, and run it under screen.  Leave it running on your home box, then you can ssh into your box, re-attach to the screen session.
<sbalneav> it kicks so much butt
<LaserJock> highvoltage: sure, I'm just saying it's much better for us to be partners rather than isolated communities doing the same thing
<dinda> yeah, b/c if you look at the full lifecycle of an educational deployment it needs to be all the way from the device being built to the end user training and usage
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think you're preaching to the converted
<LaserJock> dinda: yeah, I'm not sure why there can't be just some sort of Education advocate or something
<Nubae> thats why I really wanna toy with telepathy
<LaserJock> dinda: somebody who runs the spectrum of Canonical teams just making sure that community-developed stuff is being utilized and being a liaison
<dinda> LaserJock: so you're almost saying it should be someone on Jono's team?
<LaserJock> dinda: it seems like that one person could drive up sales in the education market fairly easily
<Nubae> canonical has no realisation the comercial value of telepathy
<LaserJock> dinda: pretty much yeah
<Nubae> it is a goldmine
<dinda> I'm looking at some hybrid options b/c there is definitely a market for getting ubuntu into more schools. . .
<Nubae> wow... imagine a reliable, multicasting, encryptable, application sharable, video audio and chat and all at the same time controlled by super scalable servers
<dinda> but resources are tight
<highvoltage> Nubae: yes we get it, telepathy is cool
<LaserJock> dinda: well, "resources are tight" only goes so far
<LaserJock> there are millions of school kids out there
<LaserJock> hundreds of thousands of schools
<Nubae> heh, I told the guys in #telepathy I was gonna start getting some ass kicicking for mentinoing it too much :-_)
<LaserJock> and Canonical can't spare 1 position?
<dinda> yeah, I know and currently no one focusing on that
<LaserJock> but can hire a whole new team of UI designers?
<dinda> also, I don't really see any community of Education Users (teachers, students) who are using Ubuntu atm
<LaserJock> that's irrelevant
<dinda> I'd love to see that aspect come into its own
<dinda> we know they are out there, but getting their stories has not been easy
<LaserJock> I think a great many people on edubuntu-users are running Ubuntu + LTSP
<LaserJock> you can install Ubuntu from the Edubuntu DVD
<LaserJock> Ubuntu and Edubuntu shouldn't be competing
<LaserJock> it's a matter of what flavor fits the situation
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think canonical tried hiring a person for that and they burned their fingers a bit, so to speak
<LaserJock> sure
<stgraber> dinda: I can probably help you with that as my company (and now highvoltage's) does large scale deployment of LTSP and ubuntu with education (canada + US) being our main market
<alkisg> dinda: here's the small Greek teachers community that uses Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~linux.sch.gr
<alkisg> ...but we mostly gather in local forums
<LaserJock> dinda: but the fact that a lot of people are using Ubuntu in schools and not Edubuntu is due to many reasons
<LaserJock> some of which are soundly Canonical's problems
<LaserJock> you can't pull the rug out from under a community and then argue that they aren't doing enough
<dinda> right now education is just another sector in overall sales, so any sales leads go into the larger pile with no dedicated resources
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think dinda gets that
<sbalneav> Well, especially when the rug was too small to begin with i.e. "we'll give edubuntu 1 year to become the pre-eminent linux education platform, with only one person dedicated to it, starting from nothing"
<LaserJock> highvoltage: sure
<LaserJock> dinda: I think it would be curious to ask Mark or other high-ups what exactly it would take for Canonical to take Edubuntu seriously
<LaserJock> do we need to generate X number of "sales" or capture Y% of the Educational market, etc.
<LaserJock> frankly I just don't know what Canonical considers a success here
<dinda> I think part of the hesitation is just that canonical doesn't want to support another distro
<sbalneav> The goal that was set for us, at the beginning, was that we were supposed to, within one year, to have more installs than K12LTSP (fedora based, been around for 7+years) and skolelinux/debian-edu (been around for 7+ years) combined.
<LaserJock> dinda: well, do they have to?
<sbalneav> it was a ludicrously high bar.
<LaserJock> and Edubuntu did become a premier LTSP distro
<dinda> sbalneav: indeed
<dinda> I really can't speak to the whole ltsp aspect as I'm not familiar with it enough
<LaserJock> I sorta just don't get the whole reluctance though
<LaserJock> Mark told me he was very disappointed that HP went with openSUSE Edu
<Nubae> ripping ltsp from edubuntu was a big marketing mistake
<stgraber> Nubae: not sure, for me it clearly wasn't
<LaserJock> and Fedora is also making a lot of headway with Sugar, etc.
<Nubae> well... opensuse-edu kept kiwi-ltsp as a part of their offering
<stgraber> Nubae: especially, now that it's in both
<Nubae> sugar is supposed to be agnostic
<dinda> LaserJock: yeah, i've been following what RH is doing with Sugar
<Nubae> thought they do most of their marketing through fedora
<LaserJock> but if Education is very important to Canonical/Mark/mdz at all, then why can't we even get an email?
<Nubae> main issue now with ubuntu is we have 4 versions
<Nubae> the original debian
<Nubae> and 3 ppa
<LaserJock> I've never asked for a full blow strategy or anything
<dinda> LaserJock: truthfully, it just hasn't been important recently
<LaserJock> and I really don't care if Canonical doesn't feel it can support another distro (I get that)
<LaserJock> but I feel like there's just no consideration for this community at all
<LaserJock> which is so strange to me considering how much Mark and mdz in particular have said in the past about the importance of Education
<dinda> about a year ago, everything shifted focus toward server and cloud. . .
<dinda> so it's not even been on the radar for Canonical at all
<LaserJock> but those are quite important in the Educational sector too
<Nubae> well, ud think sales of netbooks would say something
<LaserJock> like I said before, whether it's Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Desktop, Edubuntu, etc. I don't much care
<Nubae> I mean I physically saw 250,000 of them with ubuntu on them go to the Spanish school system
<LaserJock> but the total lack of "interest" in communication or partnership is frustrating
<LaserJock> that Edubuntu wasn't supported should have come from *somebody*
<LaserJock> I mean, it's in Main for goodness sakes, that used to mean something
<highvoltage> now you sound like an old person :)
<LaserJock> heh
<alkisg> Getting a phd is bound to give a person some gray hair... :D
<LaserJock> no gray
<LaserJock> just not much hair left ;-)
<Nubae> heh, I've seen
<Nubae> :p
<Nubae> oh another pretty major contributor we forgot was Lns
<Nubae> god, cant get over how bad that juxlala is, had to sit through an hour lecture on it
<alkisg> Nubae: logari81 is Greek, living in Spain for now. About this "(11:34:15 μμ) Nubae: I mean I physically saw 250,000 of them with ubuntu on them go to the Spanish school system" ==> where did those netbooks go? He says he didn't see any in his region...
<dinda> alkisg: they were deployed in andalucia by our partner Isotorl
<dinda> Isotrol - there is a case study up now on the Canonical website about it
<logari81> Nubae, dinda: actually I ve never heart of this movement, and I was somewhat disapointed
<alkisg> Ah, thanks dinda
<alkisg> In Greece, 120.000 netbooks were given to 1st grade students,  dual boot with ubuntu/windows.
<Nubae> what region
<Nubae> this is only Andalucia
<dinda> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies
<Nubae> yeah it was a big thing
<Nubae> thogugh as media usually gets it wrong
<Nubae> it wasnt just isotrol
<logari81> I think Andalucia is much more Linux-friendly than Asturias, where I live :)
<Nubae> never mind its complicated and pointless
<Nubae> well, I can telll u I was physically working with 50 folks in one office using linux only and working for linux only
<Nubae> but the problem is, they've been doing it since 2001
<Nubae> starting off with debian
<Nubae> and then moving to buntu
<Nubae> and now they want the path of least resistance to everything
<Nubae> which means little innovation
<Nubae> in one way it makes sense, in another, its alittle tooo beaurocractic
<dinda> ok, so I'll try to gather support to get canonical reps at the edubuntu discussions at UDS
<dinda> and long-term mybe next UDS we can get more sponsorships for the team
<stgraber> dinda: that'd be great
<dinda> I'm also lobbying for some more 'official' statement concerning where Canonical stands in regards to the Edubuntu project as I was told some better communication would be forthcoming
<Nubae> I think  the marketing of ltsp with edubuntu is very powerful
<Nubae> there are many places the 2 do and will overlap
 * Lns pops in
<Lns> Nubae: i wouldn't say i'm too much of a contributer anymore, but I do work with *buntu in schools! ha
#edubuntu 2009-11-13
<Lns> Does anyone know the FF equiv. to IE's .URL shortcut/launcher/whatever?
<HedgeMage> Lns: I'm not sure what that is -- I haven't used Windoze in over 10 years -- but if you describe it I might know.
<stgraber> hi HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi, stgraber
<stgraber> HedgeMage: you are the owner of the edubuntu-handbook team. We are currently trying to change team ownership for edubuntu-* to the edubuntu-council.
<stgraber> Could you change edubuntu-handbook's owner to edubuntu-council ? (Of course, you'll remain administrator of the team, it's just to add some central management of teams)
<Lns> HedgeMage: well it's in linux, i just have a teacher who has tons of windows IE .url files she wants to migrate to linux/FF. I think I can work it with a script though, native linux ff will create a .desktop launcher
<stgraber> Lns: I belive we did something for that at Revolution Linux, let me try to find the LP project
<stgraber> (I'm not sure it actually works though)
<Lns> stgraber: woo! well any tidbits would be helpful anyway =) thx
<sbalneav> Evening all
<HedgeMage> stgraber: I will if you remind me tonight after my son goes to bed (in about 10 minutes).
<HedgeMage> stgraber: I don't have time before I tuck him in.
<HedgeMage> brb
<sbalneav> Lns: I think you can convert them to .desktop files
<stgraber> Lns: https://edge.launchpad.net/url-launcher
<Lns> stgraber: woohoo! =)
 * Lns starts digging
<stgraber> Lns: I believe we were having some issues associating .url files with that script, maybe it got fixed in the mean time though
<Lns> hrm...well this is potentially a one time conversion so i'm not too worried, i might end up whipping up of my own
<Lns> stgraber: cheers! I need to go but i'll be looking at it either tomorrow or next week. Thx! you guys rock @RL.
 * Lns wave
<stgraber> HedgeMage: ping
<HedgeMage> stgraber: pong
<HedgeMage> You wanted me to do something on LP, didn't you...
<HedgeMage> stgraber: Change ownership of edubuntu handbook to...?
 * sbalneav perks up ears?
<HedgeMage> stgraber: edubuntu-council, if my scrollback doesn't lie
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: they are just consolidating some ownership stuff.
<stgraber> sorry, was watching TV :)
<sbalneav> HedgeMage: lol
<sbalneav> hey before you transfer ownership
<sbalneav> can you add me as a member?
<sbalneav> cripes, I've been working on it for 2 years now, and I'm not even a member
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: sure, I have to clean up pending requests in general... neither Mario nor I have much time for this these days.
<stgraber> sbalneav: she can still do it afterwards ;) (but then all of the EC can as well)
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: If Mario has no issue, may I add you as an admin since you are around more for day-to-day stuff?
<sbalneav> Sure.
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: cool, I want to give him a heads-up first, but I doubt he'll mind
<sbalneav> and soon (if people vote for me that is :( ) I'll be ec.
<stgraber> sbalneav: I don't see why someone wouldn't vote for you ;)
<sbalneav> Cuz I'm fat and ugly and a jerk? :)
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: Did you apply?  I don't see you on the list (unless I just don't recognize the name you use)
<sbalneav> I'm trying to figure out how to apply now
<HedgeMage> what is your name on launchpad?  I can just add you manually I think.
<sbalneav> There, I think I did it.
<sbalneav> sbalneav
<HedgeMage> cool
<sbalneav> I'm nothing if not unimagini^H^H^H^H^H^Hconsistent
<stgraber> HedgeMage: thanks
<HedgeMage> stgraber: np
<sbalneav> HedgeMage: "former military spouse", is that (former military) spouse, or former (military) spouse?  Sorry, just reading your blog.
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: He got out of the military shortly after we separated, so both.
<HedgeMage> or neither...depending on how you look at it :)
<sbalneav> ah
<sbalneav> nice bit on the kindle
<HedgeMage> Thanks
<HedgeMage> I really like the iRex as an alternative -- it runs embedded Linux, so not only is it more open now, but I can code for it and make it support new open formats in the future.
<sbalneav> So, you use drupal?  I've got a host provider.  Do you need root access to install drupal if you've only got non-root-shell access to a host?
<HedgeMage> I work on Drupal for a living.  You do not need root access to install.  You technically don't even need shell, but it makes life a lot easier.
<HedgeMage> It's a fantastic system. :)
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: may I pm you?
<sbalneav> Absolutely!!!!
<sbalneav> sbalneav@jabber.org
<sbalneav> that consistency thing :)
<HedgeMage> :D
<sbalneav> or, here on irc
<sbalneav> whichever you prefer
<stgraber> sbalneav: wrong jabber account, adding with the right one now ;)
<stgraber> sbalneav: (you may find some consistency in that account name as well ;))
<HedgeMage> hehe :)
<HedgeMage> stgraber: mind adding me as well?  hedgemage@jabber.binaryredneck.net
<sbalneav> brb...
<HedgeMage> ok :)
<HedgeMage> sbalneav or stgraber : will someone please IM me on Jabber right now.  I changed my icon set and i want to see if this one makes it suitably obvious when I recieve a message while the client is minimized.
<stgraber> sbalneav: poked you on jabber.
<stgraber> ls
<stgraber> oops
<stgraber> dinda: ping
<stgraber> dinda: looks like the schedule didn't get updated for the edubuntu session, you're marked as essential but it's still on friday morning
<dinda> stgraber: pong
<dinda> stgraber: I think they run the scheduler daily so we can probably ask jcastro to adjust if needed
<alkisg> sbalneav: ping?
<alkisg> (or stgraber :))
<alkisg> or highvoltage :) :)
<alkisg> I'd like to apply for the EC, but I don't have access to the wiki page. Could somebody put up my name there?
<alkisg> Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~alkisg - Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlkisGeorgopoulos
<sbalneav> alkisg: pong
<alkisg> Hi sbalneav
<alkisg> Sorry, never mind, /me blushes, I had to login first :(
<sbalneav> alkisg: You've got a lunchpod account, don't you? I think that's all you need.
<sbalneav> there you go
<alkisg> (I'm always logged on launchpad & wiki, and it didn't even cross my mind that this is a seperate domain :))
<sbalneav> Hmmm, I'm trying to fix my favorite cups bug
<sbalneav> the cups-1.4.1 package uses dpatch, so the patches in debian/patches are .dpatch, not .patch
<sbalneav> I'm familiar with cdbs-edit-patch, how do I create .dpatches to put in there?
<sbalneav> ah
<sbalneav> dpatch-edit-patch?
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> nm
 * Lns can't edit https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu/Council/Election to put his blurb up :(
<jbicha> Lns: did you try logging in?
<Lns> jbicha: yeah, to ubuntu.com anyway
<Lns> couldn't find a login page for edubuntu.org
<jbicha> at the top right on the page you just linked
<Lns> baaa hahaha..thanks =) i'm blind apparently
<jbicha> no, that's just how we weed out those unqualified for EC :-)
<jbicha> too bad I can't vote, I guess I'll just have to accomplish great things so I can be a Member before the next elections
<sbalneav> jbicha: You're well on the way, I'd say.
<sbalneav> Fixing moodle was no mean feat.
<sbalneav> I'd definitely want you for an edubuntu member, and in edubuntu-dev
<jbicha> it's too early for me still
<jbicha> I could join edubuntu-dev though if the entry threshold isn't too high
<sbalneav> Well, I think edubuntu-dev's no problem.  It would give you access to the ppa's where we seem to agree that edubuntu patches should be accreted.
<jbicha> hmm, edubuntu-dev is a "restricted" team instead of moderated so I can't even apply directly
<alkisg> I think applications for edubuntu-dev go to the meeting agenta...
<jbicha> oh ok
<Lns> i can't believe it, i missed the meeting didn't i
<sbalneav> Lns: it was yesterday
<sbalneav> :)
<sbalneav> In terms of the timescale of the length the universe has been around, you pretty much hit it dead on!
<Lns> what?? I thought it was always on friday
<Lns> :(
<sbalneav> It was posted on the mailing list
<sbalneav> friday didn't suit some people
<Lns> i know! i saw it...oh.
<sbalneav> it's ok
<Lns> maybe i haven't caught up with it
<Lns> not a good thing for someone running for EC
<sbalneav> meh
<sbalneav> we're a pretty loosely run org
<sbalneav> I wouldn't worry :)
<Lns> haha, ok
<Lns> have you guys seen my latest video (not totally finished but pretty much done) regarding "open source thin clients in school" ?
<Lns> http://logicalnetworking.net/other/linux-thinclients-in-education.mov
<jbicha> Lns: if you're bored, you can read the meeting log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/12/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<Lns> thanks jbicha
<Ahmuck> LNS = Logican Networking Solutions?
<Lns> Ahmuck: LogicaL =)
<Lns> Just got done w/the meeting logs
<Lns> welcome nubae (if he were here) =)
<Lns> stgraber: can you explain what exactly is required of an EC member? I'm very new to the organization of these types of groups (have no experience really)..if I'm going to apply I don't want to be elected and then have it be over my head / too much time consuming for me to handle.
#edubuntu 2009-11-14
<sergiodlc> hello there
<sbalneav> Evening all
<petsounds> good evening.. is there any video/documents that i can use to promote edubuntu in my campus? HD video will or pdf more welcome, thanks :)
<nubae> mhall119, I'll add qimo to the list of edu distros on linux-for-education
<nubae> what was that other site u talked about making a mirror?
<nubae> ok, there it is, let me know if u dont like the wording
<mhall119> nubae: cool, thanks
<sbalneav> Evening all
<mhall119> evening sbalneav
#edubuntu 2009-11-15
<Tm_T> hi kids
<highvoltage> hi Tm_T
<sbalneav> Hello
<Tm_T> edubuntu-council nomination requirements haven't been mentioned anywhere? or there isn't any?
<sbalneav> Tm_T: Well, I don't think there's any requirements, no.
<Tm_T> hmm, ubuntu member?
<sbalneav> Well, I think that one's a givem
<Tm_T> or, if one get elected, perhaps that's enough to get membership
<sbalneav> given, sorry
<sbalneav> beyond that, I think it's open to anyone.
<Tm_T> maybe that should be mentioned in wikipage (:
<sbalneav> Feel free to add it.
<Tm_T> hmm, it wasn't locked page?
<sbalneav> Guess it is.
<sbalneav> contact the page owner and ask, then.
<sbalneav> Planning on running?
<Tm_T> not planning yet
 * Tm_T has too many hats already currently
<Tm_T> though, this one could be part of some other hats I have, perhaps...
<Tm_T> mostly I'm just concerned bystander
<sbalneav> We have lots of concerned bystanders.
<sbalneav> What we need is more people doing work.
<Tm_T> aye, and that's what I would like to do (:
<Tm_T> I'm not sure would council be best for my situation though
<sbalneav> Got a launchpad id?
<Tm_T> yes (there's not much to see): https://launchpad.net/~tmt
<sbalneav> Well, start with the usual.
<sbalneav> file bugs, or fix bugs.  Help triage and test.
<Tm_T> sbalneav: I'm ~100 % doing stuff that doesn't show up in launchpad
<Tm_T> sbalneav: I'm doing that in upstream mostly
<sbalneav> what projects?
<Tm_T> KDE-side, it as a whole
<sbalneav> You a kde developer?
<Tm_T> yes
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> well, that's good. :)
<Tm_T> indeed, I would love to see both kde-edu and gnome-edu in good shape
<sbalneav> so would I, but they've both got a long way to go.  Education isn't "sexy"
<Tm_T> I've been almost non-active for a year, got daughter, so I'm getting back to active mode
<Tm_T> indeed
#edubuntu 2010-11-15
<highvoltage> salut
<mhall119> good afternoon
<highvoltage> mhall119: how are things?
<mhall119> good, finally getting into Amazon's cloud
<mhall119> got my first instance up and running
<mhall119> yay for 1 year free micro instance
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> mhall119: I just updated to virtualbox 3.2.10, 3D performance is *much* better now
<mhall119> is it in repos, or did you install it from a .deb?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I installed the non-free .deb file from the virtualbox website
<mhall119> ok, that's what I'm running on my work machine
<mhall119> it still didn't have 3d capable x.org drivers for Maverick
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, this is on maverick though
<mhall119> installed it, installing the latest daily of natty again now
#edubuntu 2010-11-16
<saikat123> hello
<uros1> Hi people, need help please
<alkisg> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uros1> ok tnx
<uros1> a have this laptop http://www.intel.com/intel/learningseries.htm
<uros1> and installed edubuntu 10.04 no errors
<uros1> after reboot i have black screen
<uros1> no Gui, no login screen at all
<uros1> recovery mode stops on USB Mass Storage support registred
<uros1> and hanging there
<uros1> sorry for bad english
<highvoltage> hey uros1
<uros1> hey
<highvoltage> how much ram does your classmate have? if it installed it should be fine, but they usually ship with very little don't they?
<uros1> in this computer 9.04 work out of box
<uros1> i dont know, let me see
<uros1> no not ram 1gb
<uros1> this classmate is part of educational program here in belgrade we have 1400 computers to install edubuntu
<uros1> 9.04 work out of box, but we need 10.04
 * stgraber didn't try running edubuntu on his classmate for a long long time :)
<stgraber> it's one of the old (and really slow) classmates
<highvoltage> stgraber: is that one like you've got?
<uros1> yes
<uros1> same
<stgraber> highvoltage: nah, uros1's seems better (bigger screen, more ram and probably decent CPU)
<uros1> for kids in elementary schools in my municipality
<stgraber> uros1: so the live environment works fine but you can't boot on the installed system ?
<uros1> yes
<uros1> install run just fine no error at all
<stgraber> uros1: is it possible that it's a bios option ? like it's currently trying to boot from USB only and won't boot to SATA ?
<uros1> first reboot stuck on USB Mass Storage support registred
<uros1> frum pen drive
<uros1> from pen drive
<uros1> live work fine
<uros1> maybe something with ssd disk inside?
<highvoltage> uros1:
<highvoltage> 09:35 < uros1> recovery mode stops on USB Mass Storage support registred
<uros1> yes
<highvoltage> uros1: ^^^ is that the recovery mode that you get when booting from the installed system? (from grub?)
<uros1> thats last visible line,
<uros1> grub appeard just fine
<uros1> now i boot from pen drive to see error log on disk, nothing
<highvoltage> uros1: do you know how to boot it up without "quiet" and "splash" as kernel arguements?
<uros1> yes
<highvoltage> uros1: I suggest you try that, there may be some useful error message that's suppresse
<highvoltage> *suppressed
<uros1> ok lets go
<highvoltage> uros1: your nick looks familiar, you've been here before right?
<uros1> yes last year with 9.04
<highvoltage> ah yes
<uros1> i`m memeber of serbian LoCo
<uros1> we are still managing to support edubuntu program
<uros1> just same still stops on USB storage
<highvoltage> uros1: ogra has lots of experience with various classmates, but I think he's asleep at the moment, if you hang around a bit he might be able to be of assistance
<uros1> ok cool
<highvoltage> uros1: how are you going to roll them out? are you going to create an image and flash them all?
<uros1> yes ghost on server
<highvoltage> uros1: in the meantime, it might be useful to try and install a minimal system on that machine from the alternate CD (just command line, no gui) and see if that works. I don't think it's something edubuntu specific that's causing the problem, but it won't hurt to make sure
<uros1> then go to schools, end class by slass
<uros1> tonight i plan to do that
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ogra> highvoltage, i only have experience with the two first gen classmates (the ones that werent ATOM based)
#edubuntu 2010-11-17
<Ben604> Hello?
<Ben604> anybodyyyyyyyyyy thereeeeeeeeeee?
<alkisg1> Eeeeeeeermmmmmm not sure...
<Ben604> not sure if I'm in the right place...
<Ben604> we're running ubuntu server, within hyper-v, behind an internet proxy
<Ben604> however
<Ben604> we can't seem to get ubuntu to access the outside world via our proxy
<Ben604> which is a massive shame
<alkisg1> Yup, it doesn't look like the right place. You should probably try in #ubuntu or in #ubuntu-server or somewhere similar.
<Ben604> haha
<Ben604> thank you kindly!
<highvoltage> Edubuntu meeting in 23 minutes if I'm not mistaken :)
<HedgeMage> hi, highvoltage
<HedgeMage> I can actually make that one :)
<highvoltage> whohoo
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: I never received your suggestion for alternate meeting time!
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: ooh, I need to do that!
<HedgeMage> pm me your email addy in case I don't already have it, please?
<highvoltage> jonathan@ubuntu.com
<HedgeMage> I lost a bunch when the desktop died its final death, not sure if yours was one
<HedgeMage> got it :)
<dinda> ok, here's the support issue I'm trying to find help for a non-profit group located in Somerville, Massachussetes
<dinda> they have a college student working an iso for an image they are using on some older dell desktops P4, 512 mb
<dinda> they are trying to get the boot time down - it's currently around 8 minutes
<mhall119> 8 minutes? wow
<dinda> does anyone know Casper/grub well enough to maybe talk to this kid on the phone and answer some questions for him?
<alkisg> 8 minutes to boot?! A bootchart would help.
<dinda> http://itd-usr.blogspot.com/  is his blog detailing some of the work he's doing now
<mhall119> dinda: is he messing with casper scripts?
<dinda> mhall119: yeah
<dinda> mhall119: that's where he's stuck
<mhall119> there's his first problem :(
<dinda> should I send him to the mailing list?  or ask him to come in here?
<dinda> even if I need to pay for an hour of someone's time to talk to him on the phone, it's a really worthy cause
<alkisg> Wouldn't #ubuntu-devel be a more appropriate place for casper related questions?
<mhall119> dinda: feel free to give him my email address and I'll do what I can, but I'm by no means an expert
<mhall119> I learned enough hacking casper scripts in Qimo 1.0 to not do it again in 2.0
<dinda> mhall119: thanks, that wouldbe much appreciated.
<mhall119> michael [at] qimo4kids
<mhall119> [dot] com
<dinda> mhall119: ok, his name is Ian, will introduce you
<highvoltage> dinda: I'd be glad to help him on IRC, I'd just need an heads-up of when and what his nick is
<highvoltage> well, if mhall119 has it covered, that's fine then :)
<mhall119> yeah, if he can get on IRC, that'd be faster
<dinda> highvoltage: not sure he's on IRC yet but will suggest it to him
<mhall119> it'll serve him well to be on IRC, and also to hookup with his local loco team
<dinda> mhall119: yes i was trying to find doctormo and others in the Boston area
<JanC> so, would the "school server in a box" be about specific school-related packages being included by default?
<mhall119> JanC: my thoughts were it would be everything a small school might need to setup school-wide infrastructure
<mhall119> so it sould be identity management (LDAP), file sharing (Samba), possibly email, plus things like schooltool, italc and LTSP
<mhall119> a filtering proxy would be good too
<dinda> JanC: the idea to have something relatively inexpensive that could ship on a server appliance and allow schools with low or no internet local server tools
<dinda> JanC: Tom Hoffman of SchoolTool created something with just schooltool on an ARM box
<JanC> aha, so more or less an "SMB server" but tailored to schools
<dinda> JanC: so I was building on that, something a school can just plug in, select the software, minor config and then run
<dinda> JanC: yup, exactly
<JanC> sounds interesting
<dinda> Turnkey linux has a nice selection of appliance images already
<mhall119> dinda: michelle and I talked about something like this a couple years ago but it was "charity server in a box"
<dinda> but I'm hoping to find an OEM to make and ship the box as a commercial product
<JanC> I guess some way to publish an external website might be cool too
<mhall119> yeah, internal websites would be useful too
<JanC> (not sure if schooltool supports that)
<JanC> mhall119: I was also thinking about integration between internal & external website
<mhall119> JanC: that would be nice, but more involved
<mhall119> I was just planning on taking existing things and putting them in a single simple install
<mhall119> kind of like what edubuntu and qimo already do with games and apps
<dinda> JanC: issue is that many schools still don't even have internet access or very limited
<mhall119> OpenLDAP and Samba work very well together once they're configured to do so, but the configuration is often difficult
<JanC> hm, that's not really an issue here, but would certainly be in some parts of the world
<mhall119> if you can ship an install with that already done, you're 75% of the way to your goal
<dinda> yeah, has to be dead on simple
<JanC> that = internet access
<JanC> mhall119: I think an SMB server that does the LDAP + Samba thing would be a good start...  ;)
<JanC> well, there is the thing-previously-known-as-ebox of course
<JanC> (I always forget the new name)
<JanC> but maybe that's not exactly what schools need
<dinda> JanC: actually been talking to them, they are now called zenytal
<mhall119> JanC: yeah, we discussed that at UDS
<JanC> they probably want to group users per function (student vs. teacher), but also by class etc.
<JanC> not sure that's possible with Zenytal
<JanC> I guess an LDAP-profile that's more school-specific might be useful there
#edubuntu 2010-11-18
<highvoltage> mhall119: Miiiiiike!
<mhall119> um...what?
<highvoltage> mhall119: sorry, too much coffee
<mhall119> oh, lol
 * mhall119 needs more
<highvoltage> mhall119: is there a way I can get a link back to the orignal poster from twidenash?
<highvoltage> I have it on http://edubuntu.org/community currently
<mhall119> highvoltage: not right now, because it drops any association between a post and it's network immediately after reading them in
<mhall119> but it's something that can be added
#edubuntu 2010-11-19
<hendrikus> Hello how can i install Edubuntu on a webserver?
<hendrikus> Hello how can i install Edubuntu on a webserver? Like what they did on Edubuntu Web Live.
<mhall119> hendrikus: they've got a custom setup for that, I don't think there's any pre-packaged way of doing it
<mhall119> but why would you even want such a setup?
<hendrikus> mhall119: but why would you even want such a setup? ____ For a HomeSchool project
<mhall119> hendrikus: a normal LTSP setup would be better suited to that
<ardian> Is there any edubuntu version for more high school students ?
<hendrikus> mhall119: a normal LTSP setup would be better suited to that ___ o.k I have to studie what's a LTSP setup?
<mhall119> ardian: there are edubuntu packages for those grade levels, yes
<ardian> mhall119, that's awesome can you tell me more about that ?
<mhall119> ubuntu-edu-secondary is high school (I think)
<mhall119> it has more science and math games and activities
<mhall119> ardian: check out the list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<mhall119> and there's more stuff coming in Edubuntu 11.04
<ardian> cool
<ardian> I like the idea of edubuntu
<ardian> thanks a lot
<ardian> As I see mosft of these packages are for KDE
<mhall119> KDE has a large selection of very nice educational games and apps
<ardian> I see
<mhall119> that are developed as part of the KDE EDU project: http://edu.kde.org/
<ardian> so I should get the KDE version
<mhall119> KDE apps will run fine on Gnome
<ardian> ah so great than
<mhall119> Gnome apps will also run fine on KDE
<mhall119> hendrikus: sorry, missed your earlier post
<ardian> ubuntu-edu-secondary is pre-installed
<mhall119> LTSP is a way to run multiple desktop sessions from a single powerful computer to multiple under-powered computers
<mhall119> ardian: I think all the ubuntu-edu-* packages are installed on the DVD
<ardian> yes I am using the DVD
<ardian> Well a good idea would be to have more programming apps pre-installed
<mhall119> ardian: suggestions?
<mhall119> we've already got Laby scheduled for inclusion in 11.04
<ardian> ok I will make a list of suggestions and send them to you
<mhall119> kturtle is a programming app
<ardian> Yes
<ardian> It's awesome for kids
<mhall119> ardian: cool, we've still got time to add them to the 11.04 apps list
<ardian> cool
<hendrikus> mhall119:  hendrikus: sorry, missed your earlier post ____ Thanks you for your help and exusses. Can you tel me more about the LTSP setup?
<mhall119> hendrikus: http://edubuntu.org/documentation has a list of documentation on LTSP
#edubuntu 2010-11-20
<ardian> Hi
<ardian> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hi ardian
<ardian> mhall119, Ive got a list of application from Fedora EDU
<mhall119> cool
<ardian> Some of the application are on edubuntu
<ardian> but adding the others would be nice
<mhall119> if they're already in the Ubuntu repos, that should be easy enough
<ardian> They should be I will send you a link in pastebin
<ardian> mhall119, http://pastebin.com/gGuiU2E7
<ardian> mhall119, what do you think ?
<mhall119> ardian: send it to the edubuntu mailing list would probably be the best way to get everyone talking about it
<mhall119> edubuntu-devel [at] lists .dot. ubuntu .dot. com
<ardian> ok
<keiffee> hi all
#edubuntu 2011-11-15
<mimilus> hello
<mimilus> I'm looking for something like gromit but with a little interface, whyteboard only works on his own board, did someone have an idea ?
#edubuntu 2011-11-16
<LaserJock> hi all
<LaserJock> any Edubuntu Council people around?
#edubuntu 2011-11-17
<highvoltage> hey las
<highvoltage> (ah he left)
<TheProf> Good day everyone. I hope you are all well.  So yesterday I did a stupid beginner's mistake and entirely screwed up the OS.  Thankfully /home was a different partition and not affected.
<TheProf> I redownloaded the OS for 11.04 and I would like to do an in-place reinstall.  Is there a guide or recommendation on how to do this?
<TheProf> I have backed up all the /etc/passwd, groups, installed package list, etc. so I'm ready from that site.
<TheProf> side I mean.
<HedgeMage> TheProf: If /home is unencrypted, it sounds like you are ready.  If it's encrypted, you'll have a tad more work to do (I hope you have the raw key that your passphrase is used to encrypt, or can still get it)
<TheProf> HedgeMage: It is unencrypted.
<TheProf> It is also on a separate drive in the server.
<HedgeMage> TheProf: It should be pretty straightforward then... back up any configs you've tweaked (if you still can) and re-install.  Just remember when you tell the installer which partition to use for /home to also un-check the box for formatting it!
<TheProf> HedgeMage: I have copied any configuration files I made modifications to (I put a comment below or above with my name and then I grep for my name and it lists all the files that I've tweaked) and copied those onto USB stick.
<TheProf> So the part I am stuck is exactly that - the installer partition.
<HedgeMage> TheProf: Are you using the standard or alternate installer?
<TheProf> I saw 4 options: 1) install alongside 2) upgrade 3) erase and reinstall 4) Something else.
<TheProf> HedgeMage: I'm not sure which one I'm using -- It is the edubuntu 11.04 DVD installation disc.
<TheProf> it is a graphical installer.
<TheProf> I am not sure if there is a way to identify which installer it is?
<HedgeMage> TheProf: then it's the standard one
<HedgeMage> the alternate one is console only
<HedgeMage> :)
<TheProf> ah. I was going to say it looks like this: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1104installation-large_003.jpg
<HedgeMage> In the standard one, you choose custom partitioning when you get to the point about wiping the whole disk or not... then if you understand how a partition table looks it's pretty straightforward.  You can just choose the existing home partition to mount at /home, select the correct filesystem, and uncheck the box for formatting it.
<TheProf> OK I do have a good understanding of partition tables.  The issue is that it doesn't show me what the existing partition options are in order for me to change them.  Let me get what it says..
<TheProf> So it says "allocate drive space" as the title, then it is showing me the SSD (Boot and OS drive) and /dev/sda (/home) but it shows me no mount points.
<HedgeMage> Oh, the interface is a littel different with multiple drives... click on /dev/sda and see what it has to say for itself
<HedgeMage> I haven't used this in ages, so my memory of it is a little fuzzy
<TheProf> It looks like this: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1104installation-large_004.jpg
<HedgeMage> It seems to have (correctly?) identified sda4 as your /home
<HedgeMage> and it's not asking to format it
<TheProf> sorry that's a generic screenshot not mine - but it's close.  I'll get the details in a moment -- just on the phone
<HedgeMage> np
<HedgeMage> I'll be afk to get food soon, but I'll catch up when I return, or others here can help
<TheProf> thank you
<HedgeMage> np
<TheProf> OK sorry - crazy day at school today.  So the screen shows two devices: /dev/mapper/longcrazystring which is the SSD and /dev/sda which is the /home SATA drive
<TheProf> /dev/mapper/longcrazystring1 is ext4 and size=37153 MB.  No mount point listed, and used says "unknown"
<TheProf> /dev/mapper/longcrazystring5 is swap and sized 12875 MB and used says 0MB, No mount point listed.
<TheProf> /dev/sad1 is ext4  and 1000204 MB and used is 56592 MB
<TheProf> so I take those to be, in order, /, swap, and /home
<TheProf> correct?
<TheProf> for each of longcrazystring1, longcrazystring5, and sda1 I set their mount points to /, nothing, and /home.  I left the format boxes UNCHECKED for all.
<TheProf> Finally at the bottom it says "Device for boot loader installation" and I selected "dev/mapper/longcrazystring1"
<stgraber> highvoltage: I sent the team status for edubuntu to ubuntu-release@lists.u.c
<TheProf> Any options before I lose all the report cards? :)
<TheProf> HedgeMage: Any chance you're back? :)
<TheProf> Hmm...shouldn't I specify that / be formatted else I'll have some files new some files old?
<HedgeMage> TheProf: Yes, it's safest
<TheProf> HedgeMage: OK I have set that "/" be formatted.  Do the rest of the settings look OK?
<HedgeMage> TheProf: Sounds good. :)
<TheProf> OK here we go.
<TheProf> note to self: set up baremetal backup system
<HedgeMage> :)
<TheProf> Any recommendations on bare metals backup?
<HedgeMage> Are you looking for a local or net-based solution?
<TheProf> Local I believe is better for bandwidth.
 * HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> Well, then there are really a few things you can do:
<HedgeMage> 1) Set up RAID with redundancy (pros: as reliable as you can get without georedundancy, constantly updated... cons: if the server catches fire all the disks are toast, not cheap to set up unless you have disks lying around, takes a little expertise to get going)
<HedgeMage> 2) Get a good external hard disk and use rsnapshot to take space- and bandwidth-efficient back-ups (pros: cost effective, easy,  cons: not georedundant so if the room catches fire both original and back-up are toast)
<HedgeMage> 3) Removable media-based storage (tapes, DVDs, whatever) (pros: georedundant... cons: you have to actually remember to change out the media and store it somewhere offsite)
<TheProf> thanks for those options.  I do have RAID 1 on /home (or as soon as the disk comes in).
<TheProf> rsnapshot is great also so I hope to run that again.
<TheProf> option 3 - the DVDs, etc. is the part i need.
<TheProf> I used to use mondoarchive for creation of bare metal DVDs but for some reason in this case it didn't like this distribution.
<highvoltage> heh @ second comment on http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/11/17/1928203/windows-8-secure-boot-defeated :)
<stgraber> nice :)
#edubuntu 2011-11-18
<irctc666> anyone about who could give me some advice about the NIC hardware requirements prior to installing 11.1
<alkisg> What do you mean nic hardware requirements? Most NICs work fine with linux...
<irctc666> I intend to have two nics in situ prior to carrying out an install - can 11.10 cope with this arrangement ?
<alkisg> Sure
<irctc666> O.K. and one of these NIC,s could be connected to a router and the Internet with the other going to a switch and the clients?
<alkisg> That's the recommented setup, yup
<irctc666> should I set he IP of the router to a particular address ?
<alkisg> No, the internet-facing NIC uses dhcp by default. Just *don't* use the 192.168.0.x subnet.
<alkisg> (as that's used by the ltsp clients, and it would complicate things)
<irctc666> sorry i don't understand . Is the Internet facing NIc getting its address via DHCP from the router?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> So your router ip address doesn't matter, leave it as it is
<irctc666> Ah, I see, and can I set this to any range of ip addresses ?
<irctc666> presumably the DHCP on the router could give out 192.168.1.2 for example and as you said eearlier which I now appreciate is not on the 192.168.0. x subnet which prsumably it is using for the clients
<irctc666> Thanks alkisg, I shall try this tomorrow. Much obliged to you. Dave
<highvoltage> stgraber: know who to poke about http://www.edubuntu.org/ ?
 * highvoltage files a bug on RT so long
<stgraber> highvoltage: oh, fun...
<ogra_> well, at least it works :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: poked IS
<stgraber> highvoltage: found a potential problem, Ng from IS is looking now
<highvoltage> stgraber: yeah it's been fine for a few hours now, at least
<highvoltage> ah www. is still broken (I guess I should've checked that too)
<stgraber> highvoltage: all fixed here
<stgraber> highvoltage: we've been moved back to "our" IP on humboldt instead of the generic one we had before
<stgraber> (edubuntu has a separate address as we have a SSL certificate)
<highvoltage> ah
#edubuntu 2011-11-19
<alkisg> Hey knipwim! Here are some notes about ltsp-chroot, but maybe they're too much, and some can be left for another time: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ltsp-chroot
<alkisg> Sorry wrong channel
<irctc321> am using the live version of edubuntu 11.1 and trying the ltsp live version-  is there a password for the guest account ?
#edubuntu 2011-11-20
<highvoltage> stgraber: thanks for taking care of the edubuntu updates for the release meeting
#edubuntu 2012-11-12
<snyx> buongiorno a tutti
<snyx> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Snyx> scusate c'è qualcuno?
<Snyx> Hi all. I did download from edubuntu torrent and burned the iso I boot from cd but not install edubuntu makes me select the language but he does not do anything can someone help me? thanks
#edubuntu 2012-11-14
<bloodearnest> hi - I have some questions from a teacher looking at edubuntu for a new 30 machine lab in his school in the UK
<bloodearnest> He's asking about AD integration - what's the best option there?
<math__> Is anyone here?
<math__> I guess not....
<math__> read /alis help list
<highvoltage> hey bloodearnest
<highvoltage> there's a tool called sssd that does a very good job at AD integration
<highvoltage> (at least for authentication, cached credentials, etc)
<bloodearnest> highvoltage, thanks, will look
#edubuntu 2012-11-15
<jbob> hello
#edubuntu 2012-11-16
<stgraber> highvoltage: first build of Edubuntu including a server chroot is now running
<fauzg> hello
<alkisg> Hi
 * fauzg waves at alkisg 
<fauzg> I actually came here because someone solved an issue and I found a reference to it on irc
<fauzg> but they're not about
<fauzg> being "beer o clock" in the UK probably doesn't help
<fauzg> oh wow.. this was in 2006
<fauzg> ok.. I am probably not going to get anywhere :S
<alkisg> What was the issue?
<fauzg> static mapping on nfs v4
<fauzg> relevant log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2006/06/07/%23edubuntu.txt
<fauzg> search for static_map
<fauzg> sorry.. static_map
<fauzg> apparently my syntax is not correct for mounting the nfs mount
<alkisg> So it also applies to ubuntu, it's not specific to edubuntu... maybe you can try in #ubuntu then, more people there
<fauzg> I suppose I should try
<fauzg> thank you
<highvoltage> stgraber: nice
<tesisatogr> Hello everybody
<tesisatogr> Plase help
<tesisatogr> please help
<tesisatogr> hi
<tesisatogr> can you help me?
#edubuntu 2012-11-17
<magnuslu> Hi. I've downloaded the 12.10 Edubuntu DVD 64bit ISO. I have configured grub to boot from ISO. I reach the login screen. What's the login and password? I tried ubuntu and edubuntu with no password, but they were not accepted.
<magnuslu> Btw... I did the same with Ubuntu Studio with the same issue.
<alkisg> Booting from the CD prompts you for a password? It shouldn't, it should autologin instead
<magnuslu> I boot from ISO on the HDD, if that makes any difference
<alkisg> I'm guessing that it shouldn't
<alkisg> The only 2 reasons I can think of are:
<alkisg> 1) blame the "booting from .iso on hd", or, more possibly,
<alkisg> 2) that the session crashes and you get logged out
<alkisg> One reason to get a session crash could be incompatible xorg drivers, e.g. with no 3d support
<magnuslu> In the Grub Customizer, by default the following kernel params are set:
<magnuslu> bootkbd=us console-setup/layoutcode=us user-setup/encrypt-home=true noeject --
<magnuslu> I don't think they are to blame though...
<alkisg> magnuslu: press alt+ctrl+f1 to see the ubuntu@pc prompt, and then `cat /proc/cmdline`
<magnuslu> OK. I'll try that.
<alkisg> magnuslu: also, what graphics card?
<alkisg> `lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA` will tell you in detail...
<magnuslu> Note that Ubuntu 12.10 and XBMCbuntu work fine on the same workstation
<alkisg> magnuslu: from grub?
<alkisg> *grub + iso, I mean
<magnuslu> No. Grub + 'normal' installation
<magnuslu> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0102] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:844d] 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<alkisg> OK intel shouldn't have any problems running 3d desktop environments
<alkisg> So yeah check the command line
<magnuslu> Will reboot then... I'm now on my 'standard' Ubuntu
<magnuslu> thx for the tip
<alkisg> magnuslu: moment
<alkisg> Also check /var/log/Xorg* log for errors, and the ubuntu user home dir for ~/.xsession-errors
<alkisg> (i.e. alt+ctrl+f1, cat .xsession-errors)
<alkisg> The easiest way to see if #1 or #2 is to blame though could be burning the .iso
<magnuslu> ok
<magnuslu> I'll try to check the logs first, if that fails, I'll burn the ISO on DVD and try that way
<alkisg> If it works with the dvd, put the cmdline to grub
<alkisg> E.g. some code might break if it doesn't see vt_handoff in the cmdline, dunno
<magnuslu> @alkisg
<magnuslu> I resolved my booting from ISO image on HDD via GRUB issue. I had to add 'boot=casper' to the kernel params. This was not set by default by the Grub Customizer, but I found some samples that showed this, so now it works (as does Ubuntu Studio ISO booting).
<magnuslu> Now I'm looking at making them persistent as well, then I'm done. I so look forward to having plenty of distros available without excessive installation/partitioning through ISOs!
<alkisg> magnuslu: persistent? do you mean for them to be able to save updates etc like normal installations?
<magnuslu> Yes
<alkisg> Err I don't think that plan is worth the trouble
<magnuslu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<alkisg> After a few updates you won't be using anything from the original .iso anyway
<magnuslu> I wouldn't upgrade the Ubuntu version, most likely, but I might want to add a couple of packages. After all I'll have the Edubuntu ISO dedicated to my daughter, and Ubuntu Studio for my fun with Video/Photo/Graphics... All other activities would still be on my 'standard' Ubuntu installation.
<alkisg> The updates from 12.04.1 currently are 300+ MB in deb form
<alkisg> So the .iso + the casper-rw file would exceed the size of e.g. a compressed btrfs loopback installation
<magnuslu> Actually, it's mainly to be able to save preferences in the applications that I have. Not really for massive upgrades.
<magnuslu> Without persistence it's like starting from scratch at every boot.
<alkisg> You could just reuse your existing /home dir for user preferences
<magnuslu> Any link to how to do that?
<alkisg> I don't have any links handy, no. Anyways, /me gets afk to do some work...
<magnuslu> ok thx
<jesse__> Hello
<jesse__> Can anyone help me with ltsp
#edubuntu 2012-11-18
 * kleewyck is stuck! I had a Edubutu version of LTSp running but after upgrading to 12.04 of Edubutu my HP t5700 won't boot, says they need PAE. How do I remove pae from the kernel that gets loaded to the thin clients. 
<daniel> How do I edit the Unity menu for the guest account? If I make changes to it directly they are reset after login/logout. The Edubuntu menu-editing-tools seem to be designed for Gnome2.x style menus.
#edubuntu 2013-11-16
<umbralsoul_> Hello.
<umbralsoul_> I'm contemplating whether to switch to the Ubuntu operating system or not. But I have one worry, can someone resolve my worry?
<umbralsoul_> I worry that if I switch operating systems, from Windows 8 to Ubuntu, my computer's files will be affected. Will they?
<umbralsoul_> ...anyone there?
#edubuntu 2014-11-14
<sebsebseb> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> sebsebseb: pong
<sebsebseb> mhall119: who's the Ubuntu Community manager now?  I saw about half of that video with Shuttleworht and you and then uesiotns
<mhall119> sebsebseb: everybody who worked for Jono before had their title changed to "Community Manager"
<mhall119> dpm, who took over jono's managerial role, got the title "Community Team Manager"
<sebsebseb> and then not sure what that was meant to say at the end
<sebsebseb> I am on IRC after a few weeks first time
<mhall119> basically Ubuntu has multiple community managers now
<sebsebseb> oh right nice
<sebsebseb> ,but anyonew new joining the team woudn't get that?
<mhall119> they might, randall ross just joined the cloud side with that title i think
<sebsebseb> mhall119: how's the  Ubuntu Phone coming along
<mhall119> sebsebseb: exciting times, we're so close I can taste it
<sebsebseb> come end of Januaray or so  Orange wil try to sell me a new phone I guess,  or  whtaever
<sebsebseb> ,but I was thinking
<sebsebseb> of
<sebsebseb> if possible
<mhall119> only, I won't *actually* taste it at first, because I'm in the USA and our network frequencies are weird here
<sebsebseb> probabably buying an Ubuntu phone  intead then :D or around hten
<sebsebseb> Android is a bit boring now anyway so
<mhall119> sebsebseb: we *should* have a phone you can by at that point in time
<sebsebseb> and I did put some money into the edge well nearly actually
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yeah and then  I guess put a giffgaff card in it and :),  yeah that's the ipression I am getting that that someting is on the verge of being released
<sebsebseb> in December?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: I can't say for sure, we can provide them the "finished" software, but the supply chain and manufacturing process is out of our hands
<sebsebseb> well will be interesieng to see what happens wit that, and the tabl
<sebsebseb> e
<sebsebseb> t
<mhall119> no immediate plans for a tablet release, we're all-hands on the phone
<sebsebseb> ah righty eah, but I think someone else was going to do one going by omgubuntu anwyay
<sebsebseb> mhall119: anyway 2015  the year of the Ubuntu Phone, or probably?
<sebsebseb> also I know there's a like software preview that I haven't treid or yet  but it wil run some Android apps to ?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: most likely, even if we get a phone out in 2014 it would be hard to call it that
<sebsebseb> yeah why's that?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: no, Ubuntu won't run Android apps
<mhall119> because december != "the year"
<sebsebseb> December is this year yeah
<mhall119> yeah, but only a small part of it
<mhall119> I, for one, won't be calling 2014 "the year of the Ubuntu Phone"
<sebsebseb> well  I guess I may mean mor ewhen manufacctres start selling Ubuntu Phone
<sebsebseb> that won't be until 2015 by earliest I assume
<sebsebseb> or for most
<mhall119> yes, still should happen this year
<sebsebseb> oh you think manfactures will start selling devces with it in December?
<mhall119> we have 2 oems who are planning on shipping currently, one plans to ship by end of year, the other next year
<sebsebseb> yeah  bq and the other one
<sebsebseb> that's what I was thinking I Would  buy if going to be an early adopter
<mhall119> Meizu
<sebsebseb> apparnatly not convergence changing to desktop stuff  on first phones though, but that's ok
<mhall119> no, not until we have unity 8 ready for desktop and phone powerful enough to make a good workstation
<sebsebseb> mhall119: do you kmow who the big OEM paratner is meant to be?  or you do and meant to be hush hush for now about that?
<mhall119> what do you mean 'big OEM partner'?
<sebsebseb> apparnatly a bigger maker wil do  UBuntu Phone as well
<sebsebseb> manufacturer
<sebsebseb> mhall119: BQ,  m what you put, and unknown secret big  manufacturer appaantly
<sebsebseb> mhall119: ok convergnece for 16.04  phone turns into destkop,   I read that actsaully some hwere.  and  something probably by the end of the year or Janruary for early adopters
<mhall119> sebsebseb: I haven't heard anything about a big secret OEM
<sebsebseb> mhall119: somen big Samsung maybe, I did read it some where
<sebsebseb> I don't think it said Samsung, buty eah a big name
<mhall119> heh, don't expect Samsung anytime soon, then have Tizen as their alternative remember?
<sebsebseb> yes  well I meant Samsung as an example of a big brand, not saying htey would do it
<sebsebseb> and indeed they have Tizen
<sebsebseb> mhall119: probbly smoething more like
<sebsebseb> Huawaii or whatever it was
<sebsebseb> for examle
<sebsebseb> example
#edubuntu 2015-11-10
<jisaitua> Hello
<jisaitua> I'm looking for some help with udisks and polkit
<jisaitua> I have an LTSP installation and I'm using an usb over ip solution to connect usb devices to the server. The problem is that I can't find how to let polkit know that some specific usb disk belongs to a specific user.
<jisaitua> I know that polkit>=0.107 has some mechanism to do what I want using some form of javascript rules
<jisaitua> but Ubuntu 14.04 has polkit 0.105 only
<jisaitua> ...so if someone can help me I would really appreciate it
#edubuntu 2015-11-11
<lars2> Hi,
<lars2> I'm looking for the roadmap for Edubuntu 16.04 LTS. Where can I find it?
<lars2> Any thought of switching DE for Sugarlabs "One laptop per Child" DE?
<lars2> Thanks.
<highvoltage> no roadmap as present
<powersaw> Zzzzz
<powersaw> Dead
#edubuntu 2015-11-14
<jrock> hello i am looking for some help on edubuntu
<jrock> is there anyone in here that could help me?
<jrock> I need help with getting edubuntu to recongnize the wireless adapter
<jrock> is anyone here?
#edubuntu 2016-11-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-45-g584b843-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-47-gb6561a1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-11-16
<neoangel> hi there
<neoangel> :;)
<neoangel> i have a small question, is edubuntu still on development?
<highvoltage> small answer: no
<neoangel> owww
<neoangel> ok
<neoangel> mmmm
<neoangel> and hoiw can be reactivated?
<neoangel> im really interested into that distro
<neoangel> and would like to help
<neoangel> does anyone knows how we can pick the distro?
#edubuntu 2016-11-18
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-47-gb6561a1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-11-17
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu6 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~17.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~17.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu6 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-11-15
<ebeyer> What is new, edubuntu?
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2019-11-16
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
